# Cotic Bfe III Aufbauthread



## frankensteinmtb (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Heute kamen die ersten Teile für mein Bfe, das wahrscheinlich morgen kommt... Ich fahre erst 2 Jahre Mountainbike und jetzt kommt das Bfe, weil mein altes Fahrrad so langsam etwas überfordert wurde. Ihr könnt mich ja ein bisschen unterstützen beim aufbaun, aber jetzt kommen erstmal Bilder:


Also heute kamen die Laufräder:





mit Hope Naben:





Und Dt Swiss EX 5.10 Felgen: 





Dazu Elixir 5 mit 200er vorne und 180er hinten: 



Das ganze zusammen habe ich von Waldschleicher für 320 Euro bekommen  Danke nochmal!
Dann bis morgen,
Frankensteinmtb


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Juni 2012)

Welche Farbe?
Meins kommt leider erst nächste Woche weil mein Steuersatz auf sich warten ließe 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Juni 2012)

Bin gespannt...habs abonniert.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (16. Juni 2012)

Soo, also der Rahmen kam gestern und heutehab ich ein bisschen in Willingen beim Bikefestival Messerabatte ausgenutzt und mich mit Baelko und Lord Shadow unterhalten
heute gabs von sixpack nen Vorbau (35â¬):





und den dazu passenden Lenker (30â¬):





AuÃerdem gabs Conti Mountainking 2.4 Protection im Set mit SchlÃ¤uchen und Reifenhebern fÃ¼r 70â¬: (die sind nur fÃ¼r die Touren hier im Odenwald, fÃ¼rn Bikepark kaufe ich mir dann noch andere)





Und natÃ¼rlich ganz wichtig: Mein Bfe Rahmen kam gestern mit schon von Eaven-Cycles eingepresstem Acros AH-06S :





von vorne:





und das Unterrohr:


----------



## Lock3 (16. Juni 2012)

abo


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Juni 2012)

Gratulation, damit bist du dann der erste von drei BFe-Aufbauthreadstartern der auch tatsächlich einen Cotic Rahmen vorweisen kann 

Der grüne Rahmen kommt echt gut. Kannst du mir sagen ob ein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei ist und was das für eine Sattelklemme ist? 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Juni 2012)

Die mitausgelieferte Sattelklemme ist immer von Hope.

Ich kann mich zur Zeit nicht zwischen Bfe und Soul entscheiden....alles spricht fürs Bfe....auch die Farbe... aber ich bin schon mal das Soul gefahren und fands toll. Ich hoffe, dieser thread trägt dazu bei, dass ich mich entscheiden kann.


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Juni 2012)

Dann sieh dir mal meinen Thread an (siehe Signatur). Da bin ich im Eingangsposting bisschen auf den Einsatzzweck ein gegangen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Juni 2012)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist dabei (steht sogar Cotic drauf), bei der Sattelklemme bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, also ne Hope isse sicher nicht... Nochmal zum Einsatzgebiet: ich werde mit dem Bfe hier im Odenwald eher Enduro Touren fahren (z.B. Felsenmeer, Melibokus und natürlich der Frankenstein), werde aber natürlich auch öfter nach Beerfelden und Winterberg bzw. Willingen in die Bikeparks gehen. Außerdem fahre ich übernächste Woche ne Transalp, aber noch nicht mim Cotic, und ich denke, dass nächstes Jahr auch noch eine Mit dem Cotic gefahren wird
Nochmal zur Sattelklemme:






Und das, was es im moment schon gibt, zusammengelegt (hier sieht man auch den Kettenstrebenschutz) :


----------



## GeneralDesert (17. Juni 2012)

Abo 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Werde mich auch die nächsten Wochen dran machen.


----------



## sik_at (17. Juni 2012)

Schaut schonmal sehr gut aus! Und die Updates beim neuen Rahmen finde ich alle sehr sinnvoll. Meine Freundin hat auch ein BFe, kannst dir ja mal die Fotos in meinem Album ansehen, wenn du willst. 

Zur Sattelklemme muss ich sagen: Die ist totaler Schrott. Das Ding haben wir gleich gegen eine Salsa getauscht. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man bei so einem edlen und schönen Rahmen so eine Sattelklemme dazugeben kann. Da wäre mir gar keine Klemme lieber gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Juni 2012)

Omk dann muss ich nochmal gucken mit der Sattelklemme, ich werds aber erstmal mit der versuchen...
So jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Gabel es werden soll. Ich will eigentlich schon die vollen erlaubten 160mm benutzen, deshalb habe ich gleich an eine Lyrik (Coil oder Luft?) gedacht. Die ist aber recht teuer, weshalb ich frage ob ihr noch andere Alternativen kennt... Die neue Durolux soll ja recht gut sein und kostet auch weniger. Wüsstet ihr sonst noch was? Die Gabel sollte, wie oben geschrieben 160mm haben, mit tapered Schafft und am besten in schwarz und mit 20QR Steckachse sein und ne Absenkung haben. Auch noch ne Alternative: Hat einer von euch eine gebrauchte Gabel im Bikemarkt die auf die Beschreibung passt?


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Juni 2012)

Mit langhubigen Gabeln kenne ich mich leider nicht sonderlich aus.
Ich wollte mir erst die Sektor holen. Da ich mir aber die Möglichkeit mich von AM in Richtung EN/FR weiterzuentwickeln offen halten will, habe ich mich gleich für die Lyrik entschieden. Für Touren ist mir die stufenlose Absenkung wichtig, deswegen Coil U-Turn.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## GeneralDesert (17. Juni 2012)

Darf ich fragen wie teuer bis jetzt alles war?


----------



## admnino (17. Juni 2012)

Das Federgabel problem hab ich auch grad.
Irgendwie hab ich bisher auch nur die Lyrik gefunden.


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht nach einer gebrauchten ausschau halten.
Im Bikemarkt ist gerade ne 170er mit 1 1/8"-Schaft


----------



## admnino (17. Juni 2012)

Man soll doch nicht über 160.
Dann würd mir nähmlich die Totem gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus das man die Lyrik zurückbauen kann auf 160.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Juni 2012)

@ General Desert: Du darfst bis jetzt hat alles zusammen genau 953 gekostet, am Ende werdens wohl so um die 2000

Das einzige Problem was es mit der coil geben könnte, wäre, dass ich (im moment) 48 kg wiege... Ich müsste dann die weichste Feder nehmen aber laut Lord Shadow würde die immernoch ein bisschen zu hart für mich sein. Was meint ihr? Die Sektor fällt leider auch raus, weils die nur in 1 1/8 gibt (außer in Kompleträdern)...


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Juni 2012)

Hmmm. X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA? Hat allerdings auch 170mm, absenkbar auf 140. KA was die kostet.

Marzocchi 55 Micro Switch TA gäbs noch, ist aber auch nicht billig.

In der Bucht ist grad ne Domain RC Coil U-Turn für 460 und ne 2010er Fox 36 TALAS für 700 drin, beide neu und vom Händler.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Juni 2012)

Ja ok die Marzzochi sieht auch cool aus, ist aber noch fast teurer als die Lyrik Na ja was haltet ihr von der SR Suntour durolux: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=sh.detail&intendenduse=enduro&tnid=3292 ?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Juni 2012)

Marzocchi günstig:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20740&prodid=50891


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Juni 2012)

Testbericht auf Pinkbike (englisch). Hier im Forum gibt es meine ich auch einen Ausführlichen Thread zur Forke.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Schöner Rahmen !


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Also die Durolux is ja laut Pinkbike sehr gut... Glaubt ihr man braucht am Bfe wirklich ne absenkbare Gabel? Also der 70.6° Sitzwinkel bei ner 160mm Gabel is ja laut der Bike nicht so optimal zum hochfahren, mit einer auf 120mm zum Hochfahren Abgesenkten Gabel liegt der Sitzwinkel dann schon bei 72.4°. Ich selber habe damit aber noch keine Erfahrung, deshalb frage ich wieviel der Sitzwinkel tatsächlich das Berauffahren beeinflusst. Da gäbs ja dann die Durolux schon recht günstig. Die Marzzochi klingt auch gut, nur die schwarzen Standrohre mag ich nicht so


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

habe weder am frankenstein noch melibokus jemals die gabel abgesenkt.
es ist bei sehr steilen anstiegen aber durchaus eine hilfe.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Das klingt gut... Der Sitzwinkel hat also keinen so große Einfluss aufs Bergauffahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (18. Juni 2012)

Der Sitzwinkel beeinflusst deine Position zur Kurbel... daher ists ja auch so, daß man z.B. am DH Bike mit flachen Winkeln mit dem Hinterm fast über der HR-Achse sitzt. Steiler ist schon besser zum Kurbeln, egal ob in der Ebene oder bergauf.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Na das klingt ja jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm wie das die Zeitschriften immer fomuliern
Wenn das mit der Absenkung nicht so wichtig ist kÃ¶nnte die ja auch was sein:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gabel-170mm-PM-20QR-Maxle-Lite-weiss-Mod.html
Die hat aber 170mm... Kann man die auch auf 160mm Umbaun (also bei den Coil geht das ja leicht aber die ist halt Solo Air)??

Ansonsten wÃ¤re die Revelation etwas gÃ¼nstiger und leichter:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ion-Air-Federgabel-150mm-PM-schwarz-inkl.html
Was meint ihr?

Edit: Habe die Durolux gerade bei Bike-Components gefunden:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...TS-Air-1-5-tapered-Disc-only-Federgabel-.html
Was haltet ihr von der? Der Preis ist mit 399â¬ echt gut... Dort steht jetzt aber bei den Einstellungen nur " Zugstufe einstellbar + Vorspannung Ã¼ber Luft " Bedeutet das, dass man Keine Druckstufe einstellen kann?? (Ich dachte das kann man bei allen Durolux  ?)


----------



## /dev/random (18. Juni 2012)

sik_at schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sattelklemme muss ich sagen: Die ist totaler Schrott.


Das kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen. Natürlich gibt's Klemmen die "besser" sind, aber die Cotic-Klemme funktioniert.

Zur Gabel: Ich fahre eine 140mm-Gabel spazieren; die Absenkung habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht.



			
				Jaypeare schrieb:
			
		

> X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA? Hat allerdings auch 170mm, absenkbar auf 140. KA was die kostet.


889 -- Quelle: Reset


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Ok, das ist gut mit der Sattelklemme, ich werde aber sowieso eine Variostütze einbauen, deshalb ist sie dann nicht so wichtig... Die X-Fusion ist ja ganz schön teuer, hätte gedacht, dass sie Preislich eher auf dem Niveau der Suntour liegt.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Edit: Habe die Durolux gerade bei Bike-Components gefunden:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...TS-Air-1-5-tapered-Disc-only-Federgabel-.html
> Was haltet ihr von der? Der Preis ist mit 399 echt gut... Dort steht jetzt aber bei den Einstellungen nur " Zugstufe einstellbar + Vorspannung über Luft " Bedeutet das, dass man Keine Druckstufe einstellen kann? (Ich dachte das kann man bei allen Durolux  ?)



Unten drunter steht die Erklärung der diversen Kürzel. Da steht bei RCA auch die Druckstufe dabei. Das ist jetzt aber die ohne Absenkung, oder? Würd ich persönlich glaub ich nicht wollen, weil es den Einsatzbereich bzw. die Allroundtauglichkeit doch arg einschränkt.

Die Revelation ist eine gute Gabel, spielt aber stabilitäts- und dämpfungsmäßig in einer ganz anderen Liga: Gewichtsoptimierte AM-Gabel gegen Enduro-Forke fürs Grobe. Bei deinem Leichtgewicht vielleicht nicht das große Problem, sollte dir aber trotzdem bewusst sein.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Also die Durolux hat keine Absenkung, wäre aber schön "günstig". Das mit der Revelation muss ich mir dann nochmal überlegen, weil ich ja auch gerne im Bikepark fahre. Immoment fahre ich ja ne Recon, bin aber noch nie ne andere Gabel dauerhaft gefahren (außer die Sektor von meinem Vater) deshalb habe ich in Sachen Steifigkeit und Dämpfung keine richtigen Vergleichswerte. Ich glaube, die Durolux mit Absenkung gibts so für um die 550, habe aber noch nie eine im Internet gefunden, außer auf der Seite vom Importeur wo kein Preis dabei steht... Weiß einer von euch, wo man die Durolux mit Absenkung, Tapered Schafft und am besten in schwarz bekommt?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

Durolux TAD 160-120 schwarz tapered.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Hey cool, Danke, dass war genau die die ich meinte.
490â¬ gehen eigentlich echt in Ordnug, dafÃ¼r, dass sie in der Bike und WOMB Preis/Leistungsieger geworden ist. Das ist doch mal ne gute Alternative zur Lyrik, oder?

EDIT: Nochmal ne Frage zur Steckachse: In der Bike haben die bemÃ¤ngelt, dass die Steckachse der Suntour in einem Teil der Naben sich leicht verhakelt beim Laufrad Ein - und Ausbau.
weil ich mich mit Steckachsen nicht wirklich auskenne wollte ich fragen, ob man bei der Suntour auch eine Rock Shox Maxle lite Steckachse (natÃ¼rlich auch mit 20QR) einbaun kann, die ja ohne Probleme funktionieren soll?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

Gern.

Meine Meinung: Mehr Gabel wirst du für das Geld wohl nicht bekommen. Suntour hat sich den Ruf mit der jahrelangen fast ausschließlichen Konzentration auf den Billigmarkt hierzulande nachhaltig ruiniert. Jetzt traut denen keiner mehr zu, dass sie auch hochwertige Gabeln bauen können und alle Welt ist immer total erstaunt, dass die Dinger funktionieren und auch noch halten. Ich hatte mal eine Axon RLD und wurde dafür belächelt. Die Gabel hat nie irgendwelche Zicken gemacht und war performancemäßig nicht wesentlich schlechter als eine Reba, die ich parallel hatte.

Wenn du eh weißt, dass du eine Gabel auch für den Bikepark suchst (und dich das Gewicht nicht stört) macht es m.M.n. keinen Sinn, jetzt wegen ein paar Euro Ersparnis eine andere Gabel (Revelation, Recon etc.) zu kaufen, von der du annehmen kannst, dass sie mittelfristig deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Auch allein der Ruf von Suntour lässt mich noch etwas nachdenken, aber ich denke, dass ich mir bald ne Gabel zulege, wahrscheinlich die Durolux.
Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Reifen für Touren habe ich ja schon, jetzt brauche ich noch Reifen für den Bikepark...
Weil ich nicht sehr oft in den Bikepark gehe (also nur mal am Wochenende zu Beispiel nach Beerfelden) sollten sie nicht zu teuer sein (also keine 100). Ich hatte da an Reifen wie die wie den Michelin Wild'n Rocker (http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=13052;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=5;pgc=0) gedacht. Kennt jemand von euch den Reifen? Hättet ihr noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## hnx (18. Juni 2012)

Alte ITS Reifen, 20â¬/StÃ¼ck bei Bikepalast. Gibts immer mal wieder fÃ¼r 10â¬ bei denen im Angebot oder halt fÃ¼r ~15-20â¬ bei Ebay.

http://www.bikepalast.com/findologic.php?keywords=intense&x=0&y=0

Intruder wÃ¤ren Allrounder, die bei allem auÃer Matsch und staubtrockener Strecke gut gehen. Am besten mMn nach auf leicht weichem Waldboden.
Fro lite ist die DH AusfÃ¼hrung, 2ply und komplett weicher Gummi. EX/DC ist die FR Variante, 2ply und harte Stollen in der Mitte/Weiche auÃen. Intruder gibts nur in Fro lite.
Edge ist der aggressive, aber ok rollende HR-Reifen, eher fÃ¼rs Rennen, als den SpaÃ im Park.
DH (so heisst der Reifen) ist DER Trockenreifen (sowohl VR als auch HR), kenne da persÃ¶nlich keinen besseren und rollt auch noch angenehm in der FR/EX/DC Variante.
Wenn ich Platz habe und Reifen meiner Wahl mit in den Park nehmen kann, dann 1 Satz 2.5er DH (heute: Invader) Fro Lite (heute: DH Mischung), 1 Satz 2.5er Intruder und 1 Satz Spike (reiner Matschreifen).


----------



## frankensteinmtb (18. Juni 2012)

Die Intense Reifen sehen ja nicht schlecht aus. Das Problem ist nur: Ich brauche einen Reifen, der sowohl im Matsch als auch im "normalen" Gebrauch einigermaßen gut ist (vorallem wegen Winterberg, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine) Glaubst du für sowas wäre der Intruder auch geeignet? Achso, glaubt ihr 2.7 pass auch ins Bfe? Den Intruder gibts da nämlich nur noch in 2.7.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Juni 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte da an Reifen wie die wie den Michelin Wild'n Rocker (http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=13052;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=5;pgc=0) gedacht. Kennt jemand von euch den Reifen? Hättet ihr noch andere Vorschläge?



Ich fahr den Wildrockr in 2,25. Rollt sehr gut und hat auch vernünftig Grip. In Kurven vielleicht nicht 100%ig der Beste aber dafür recht preiswert. Breite inkl. Stollen = 60mm. Der 2.4er hat mehr Durchschlagschutz und ist ca. 62mm breit auf einer breiten Felge wie der ZTR Flow.
Noch ein Vorteil: er lässt sich sehr gut tubeless fahren und gut abdichten.


----------



## accutrax (18. Juni 2012)

die durolux kommt ja im pinkbike test recht gut weg..
aber wie immer ..wo es einen guten test gibt, gibt es auch einen schlechten..
modell 2011..
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...sr-suntour-durolux-rca-ts-20qlc-fork-11-45003
 2012 dann wesentlich besser..
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...view-sr-suntour-durolux-ta-rc2-20qlc-12-46105

gefällt mir gut fürs BFe...

gruss accu


----------



## hnx (18. Juni 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Die Intense Reifen sehen ja nicht schlecht aus. Das Problem ist nur: Ich brauche einen Reifen, der sowohl im Matsch als auch im "normalen" Gebrauch einigermaßen gut ist (vorallem wegen Winterberg, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine) Glaubst du für sowas wäre der Intruder auch geeignet? Achso, glaubt ihr 2.7 pass auch ins Bfe? Den Intruder gibts da nämlich nur noch in 2.7.



Da wage ich keine Aussage. Habe noch nie einen 2.7er ITS in Natur gesehen.

Denke für die Aufgabe "tiefer Boden" bis "leichter Matsch" ist von ITS der Intruder am besten geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2012)

2012er Durolux RCA nehmen. Ich fand schon die 2011er nicht so schlecht und die 2012 sollte noch besser sein. Außerdem ist es eine Luftgabel (wenn man leicht ist nicht verkehrt) und ggF. gibts noch das Lord Helmchen Tuning.


----------



## admnino (19. Juni 2012)

Die "Luftgabeln" sind doch eher nachteilig bei wenig körpergewicht.
Je mehr kompression desto schwerer wird es den Federweg voll auszunuzen.
Dachte ich zumindens.


----------



## EmJay (19. Juni 2012)

Interesse an einer Manitou Minute Pro mit 130mm und neu?! Schnellspanner Ausfallenden. Wohne die Woche über auch in Griesheim - könnte ich Dir zu nem günstigen Kurs verschaffen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin selbst eine Minute im BFe gefahren. Imho zu wenig Federweg, wenn man nicht nur auf Brechsand unterwegs ist. Ansonsten geile Gabel.

Thema Luftgabel: An sich stimmt das, aber zB. RS hat gerade bei den Lyrik/Domainfedern das Problem, dass die extraweichen immer noch recht hart sind. Bei MZ wäre das was anderes. Eine 55/44 mit Luftunterstützung wäre da optimal.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Juni 2012)

@ EmJay: Danke für das Angebot, ich würde aber trtzdem gerne die ganzen erlaubten 160mm verbauen...
Die Durolux klingt echt ganz gut, ich werds mir nochmal überlegen und suchen, wo es die sonst noch gibt
Mit den Bikepark Reifen muss ich auch nochmal gucken, hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch gebraucht welche zu verkaufen? (sollter aber schon noch genug Profil übrich sein).
Noch ein anderes Thema: Kettenführung
Ich hatte mir da mal zwei gefunden, ansonsten kenne ich mich auch mit den Kettenführungen nicht sonderlich gut aus: Die erste wäre die Bionicon und die zweite wäre eine von Canyon: http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165. Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Wenn ihr welche habt, freue ich mich auch noch über andere Vorschläge. Die Kettenführung sollte recht günstig sein, zweifach schaltbar und am besten nicht bleischwer


----------



## hnx (19. Juni 2012)

Entweder Selbstbau C-Guide aka Gartenschlauch mit Kabelbinder oder sowas was wie die Stinger von Blackspire.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, die Kettenführung (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...t-gruen.html?gclid=CMTXwNTz2rACFQpd3wodTk7W2w) schaut echt gut aus.
Was ich da aber noch nicht richtig verstanden habe, ist, wie die festgemacht wird


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2012)

Wird mit dem Innenlager geklemmt.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wird mit dem Innenlager geklemmt.


Ok, klappt das gut? Wenn ja würde ich mir die bestellen... Bzw. Dumme Frage, aber passt die überhaupt ans Bfe?


----------



## hnx (19. Juni 2012)

Gibt es auch für ISCG 03 oder 05 Aufnahme. Siehe hier: http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5947/263221/0/0
BB Klemmung geht eigentlich fast immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Juni 2012)

Ich glube, dass mit der ISGC05 ist einfacher, es wird wohl die: http://www.jehlebikes.de/nc17-stinger-blackspire-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar-iscg-05.html
Danke für den Vorschlag, wäre ich sonst nie drauf gekommen.
So jetzt muss ich das Ganze nur noch bestellen, und mein ganzes Geld ausgeben...(Also auch die Gabel)


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2012)

Nimm die ISCG Version. Innenlager verschiebt sich dann doch mal, gerade weil die HT2 Lager nur mit 12NM angezogen werden.


----------



## Nafets190 (19. Juni 2012)

Genau die ICGS05 habe ich heute an meinem (heute eingetroffenen ) BFe verbaut. Hat auf Anhieb gepasst. Unterlegscheiben habe ich weggelassen. Bin zwar noch nicht mit gefahren aber macht den Eindruck das es funktioniert 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2012)

Nicht auf nächstmögliche Distanz ans Kettenblatt/Bash ranschieben, das erhöht die Chainsuck gefahr.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juni 2012)

Also ich will die Absenkung an meiner Lyrik nicht missen. Das BFe kletter dann wirklich extremst gut. Mit 160 wäre mir die Front viel zu hoch.
Zu Reifen: Wenn deine Touren hohen Trailanteil haben und auch mal technischer zu gehen, würde ich hinten zu einem Reifen mit Downhill-Karkasse wie zum Beispiel Maxxis 2Ply in 2.5 greifen. 
Der Reifen kann mit recht wenig Druck gefahren werden und gibt wesentlich mehr Komfort. Vorne fahre ich nen einlagigen 2.35 Maxxis in weicher Mischung. Den würde ich für den Bikepark eventuell gegen ne 2.5 2Ply tauschen.
Ich bevorzuge Minion Front vorne und hinten. Die sind im Trockenen spitze und im Matsch noch gut kontrollierbar. Im Winter wechsle ich dann schon mal auf Swampthing.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2012)

Frankenstein wiegt etwa 50kg. Da wäre 2ply doch etwas krass.
Für den Bikepark empfehle ich aber 2.5er HR 2ply hinten und vorne was weiches nach Belieben (ich fahre Baron 2.5).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja gut, da wird 1Ply wohl auch hinten ausreichend sein für Touren.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Juni 2012)

Also fÃ¼r die Touren habe ich ja schon den Conti Mountainking 2.4...
Die Maxxis sind doch recht teuer oder (das Paar ab 80â¬)? Das wÃ¤re mir nÃ¤mlich etwas viel dafÃ¼r, dass ich nicht sehr oft in den Bikepark gehe. Deshalb nochmal die Frage: Was haltet ihr von denen in 2.4 fÃ¼r den Bikepark: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23797_WildRock-R-Faltreifen-.html ?
Vielen Dank schonmal
Edit:
Gerade gefunden bei Chainreactioncycles: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54361 Glaubt ihr, dass das grÃ¼n zum Rahmen passt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juni 2012)

Glaube nicht, dass das grün passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Juni 2012)

OK dann nehme ich die schwarze version...
Falls es euch interessiert, das Gewicht liegt momentan bei genau 7552 Gramm, am Ende werdens laut meinen Rechnugen ungefähr 13kg.


----------



## Lock3 (20. Juni 2012)

ich klinke mich nun auch mal ein, wenn du 50kg wiegst würde mich mal interessieren wie groß du bist, so wie ich das oft sehe im Verein,kommen die kleineren oft mit weniger Federweg aus, auch können sie länger mit leichteren Reifen und recht wenig Druck fahren ohne sie durchzuhauen, ist einfach Physik.
Fahrtechnik macht auch viel aus, wir haben bei uns gestern im Matsche gespielt, ich bin mit 2.2er Queens gedüst und hatte nicht mehr Probleme wie andere auch mit dicken DH-Reifen, gleiches im Park .
Leon fährt auf seinem Demo 2.3er Baron und hatte diese auch in Willingen auf seinem Bike, wie es sich gehört ist er bikegerecht auf der DH ordentlich abgegangen, ohne Durchschlag und ohne hohe Drücke in den Reifen, er wiegt +70 und ich etwas mehr als 80kg ohne Klamotten,leicht sind wir als beide nicht und haben unseren Spaß .

Zur Federwegsproblematik, viel hilf viel ist nicht unbedingt der richtige Credo, ein Hardtail ist hinten bekanntlich recht straff, da macht sich vorne evtl. etwas strafferer Federweg je nach Belieben auch gut....wenn meine Minute die Tage hoffentlich läuft kannst du sie ja mal zum antesten haben, hat allerdings 145mm Federweg und nicht "nur" 130....

p.s. grüner Rahmen wenn dann außer schwarzen Teilen rote, aber dann bitte nicht zu viele davon


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ca. 1.70m. Also bei der Gabel hätte ich schon gerne 160mm, auch wenns vielleicht ein bisschen unvernünftig ist... Zu den Reifen: Ich bin vorher auch mit NN im Bikepark gefahren, aber halt etwas sachter. Weil mit dem Bfe sehr viel mehr möglich sein wird, als mit meinem alten Fahrrad, wollte ich mir jetzt mal ein paar gescheite Reifen für den Bikepark kaufen.
Wie breit fallen denn die 2.3er Barons aus? Muss es denn für den Bikepark auch die Black Chili Version sein, oder geht die "normale" Mischung auch? Ansonsten glaube ich, dass ich den Michelin Wildn Rocker in 2.4 für den Bikepark nehmen würde...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2012)

Du dürftest mit dem recht robusten WildRocker ganz gut zurechtkommen. Ansonsten durchstöber mal den Bikemarkt. Manchmal kriegt man die 2plys von maxxis da sehr sehr günstig und die 60a Reifen halten, selbst wenn schon sichtbar Profil runter ist, noch eine ganze Weile. Die 2.3er Baron sind recht schmal, aber nicht so schmal wie viele behaupten. Etwa 1/6 schmaler als die 2.4er MK. Blacl Chilli sollte es schon sein.
Federweg: Die Bifi mit weniger als 140mm zu fahren macht imho keinen Sinn, außer man betreibt nur Stolperbiken. Der Rahmen lässt einfach sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu und da freut man sich, wenn man die Gabel, dank Reserven, etwas softer abstimmen kann.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, es wird wohl die Durolux...
Wegen der VariostÃ¼tze: Ich wÃ¼rde mir da ne RS Reverb kaufen, weils die jetzt schon fÃ¼r ca. 200â¬ gibt. Also bald wird bestellt und Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps

Edit:
Hab gerade mal wieder bei Bike Components geschaut, und hab geshen, das es die 2013er SLX da schon zu kaufen gibt:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32209_SLX-670-Gruppe-3x10-ohne-Naben-Modell-2013-.html -->319â¬
und die 2012er XT:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32098_XT-785-Gruppe-2x10-ohne-Naben-Modell-2012-.html -->399â¬
Ich wÃ¼rde beide 2fach fahren, aber 26 wÃ¤r mir schon etwas hart, ich wÃ¼rde dann 24 nehmen, also 24-38 oder 24-36.
Glaubt ihr, dass sich die 80â¬ Aufpreis zur XT sich lohnen? Von der SLX hÃ¶rt man eigentlich, dass sie der XT mit der Schaltperformance nicht nachsteht. Welche Gruppe wÃ¼rdet ihr nehmen?
In Willingen habe ich die 2013er SLX an einem Bike geshen, und fand eigentlich, dass sie eine ganz gut Eindruck gemacht hat...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die XT häßlich, insofern wäre das bei mir nicht das Problem Objektiver: Du hast durch die XT minimalen Gewichtsvorteil, beim Schalten solltest du aber keinen Unterschied merken. Bremsen sind ja nicht dabei, sonst hätte ich die XT genommen, so definitiv SLX und das Geld woanders reinstecken.

Reverb ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (20. Juni 2012)

Wie gut verträgt die Reverb Druck von der Seite, wenn man z.B. mit dem äußeren Bein die Kurve mitlenkt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2012)

Bei mir geht das gut, das Spiel ist auch nach einem halben Jahr noch minimal.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (21. Juni 2012)

Zur SLX:
Die bei Bikecomponents ist ja 3-fach. Ich würde da jetzt einfach das zweite dritte Kettenblatt abschrauben und ein 36er dranschrauben. In der Komplettgruppe ist aber ein langes Schaltwerk, ein dreifach Umwerfer u. 3-Fach Schalthebel (oder kann man den wie bei der neuen XT einfach durch so ein drehdings  auf 2-Fach umstellen?) dabei. 
Geht das bei der SLX überhaupt mit dem Umbau von 3-auf 2-Fach?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2012)

Der Trigger nimmt ja nur soviel Zug, wie der Umwerfer zulässt. Das heißt, wenn du den Umwerfer über den Anschlag begrenzt, kann dein Trigger auch nur 2-fach schalten. Mache ich genauso, da ich einen 3-fach Trigger nutze.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Juni 2012)

Das klingt gut, dann wird es wohl die SLX. Die Kettenführung und leichtere Schläuche wurden Gestern bei CRC bestelt.
Heute kam das Umbaukit von Hope auf 20 QR von "Megalow Maniac".
Mit der Gabel bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher ob Lyrik oder Durolux...

Edit: Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wie man das Hope Vorderradnaben Umrüstungskit richtig einbaut (von Schnellspanner auf 20QR)?
        Ich will da nämlich nix kaputt machen...


----------



## /dev/random (22. Juni 2012)

Die Schnellspannadapter rausziehen, die 20mm-Adapter einsetzen, den Sicherungsring reinfummeln, fertig.


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juni 2012)

Auf der Hope-HP gibts auch Videos dazu. Um die Schnellspanner-Einsätze zu demontieren musste ich allerdings eine Zange nehmen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Juni 2012)

Und wie zieht man den Schnellspannadapter raus?

Edit: Sorry Nafets habs gerade erst gesehn. Das werde ich dann mal probieren mit der Zange...
Leider geht das Video(bei mir?) nicht, ich werde es einfach mal so probieren

Jetzt hab ichs geschafft  war ja auch net so schwer


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Juni 2012)

Bin gerade dabei mir die SLX zu bestellen, und wollte gleich ein passendes 36 Kettenblatt zum Umbau von 2- auf 3-Fach mitbestellen. Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die ganzen KettenblÃ¤tter doch nicht so gÃ¼nstig sind wie ich immer gedacht hatte  ...
Kennt ihr mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstige, schwarze 4 Loch 36-KettenblÃ¤tter (und am besten passen sie noch zu SLX Kurbel)??
Reifen werdens jetzt fÃ¼r den Bikepark die Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 Drahtreifen ohne Black Chilli, weil sie nur 30â¬ gekostet haben (das paar!)


----------



## kandyman (25. Juni 2012)

Nimm das 2-fach SLX-Blatt, das hat die Rampen optimiert für 22-36 und ist breiter damit die Kette nicht zwischen die Blätter fällt, ist preislich noch im Rahmen. 

Oder nimm gleich die 2-fach SLX Kurbel, da ist es schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (25. Juni 2012)

Hab jetzt erst die früheren Beiträge gelesen, entweder Kurbel einzeln kaufen, oder BC fragen ob sie sie gegen Preisnachlass in die Gruppe reintauschen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Juni 2012)

Soo, habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen rumgeschaut:
Es gibt ein SLX Kettenblatt (das mit 36 Zähnen) bei Bike Components:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21738_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M660-9-fach-.html
Glaubt ihr, dass das Silber zur SLX Kurbel passt? Außerdem: Bei dem Kettenblatt steht dabei, dass es für 9-Fach ist. Kann man es auch für 10-Fach Ketten benutzen (die ja schmäler sind)?
Von Blackspire gäb es auch noch eins (auch 9- bzw. 8-Fach):
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54368


----------



## kandyman (26. Juni 2012)

Du willst das: 

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-.html

oder das: 

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19149_SLX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M665-Hollowtech-II-.html

Bei Kettenblättern ist 9- oder 10-fach egal, die Ketten sind innen gleich breit.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt schon die komplette SLX Gruppe bestellt, deshalb muss ich mich nur noch fürs Kettenblatt entscheiden...
Wenn das mit der Innenweite der Ketten immer gleiuch ist, weis ich noch nicht, ob ich das Blackspire, oder das SLX Kettenblatt nehmen sollte. Passt schwarz oder Silber besser zur Kurbel?


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Juni 2012)

silberne Kettenblätter sind kacke


----------



## /dev/random (26. Juni 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Passt schwarz oder Silber besser zur Kurbel?


Du musst doch damit rumfahren 

Wenn Du vorne zweifach fahren willst, dann empfiehlt sich ein Kettenblatt mit Steighilfen. Ohne solche scheint es wohl auch zu gehen, da kann ich allerdings keine Erfahrungen vorweisen. 
Ich fahre 24/38 Specialites TA-Blätter, das funktioniert gut; die Kettenblätter sind aber kein Sonderangebot...


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann wird es wohl das: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=435
mit 36 Zähnen. Is aber nicht gerade billig. 
Weil es wohl die Durolux wird, kommt hier nochmal meine Frage dazu:
In der Bike steht, dass sich die Durolux Steckachse in manchen Naben verheddern kann, deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob man zur Not auch eine Rock Shox Steckachse in die Durolux einbaun kann


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Juni 2012)

was heisst verheddern? Ich muss bei meiner Lyrik auch manchmal bisschen am Laufrad wackeln bis die Achse durchflutscht. Wie oft baust du wohl das VR ein und aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Juni 2012)

Durolux hat eine andere Achse. Du brauchst eine Nabe mit durchgehender Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. Juni 2012)

Ja das mit dem Verheddern oder verhakeln stand nur in der BIKE unter den Minuspunketen der Durolux, weis auch nicht richtig, was das bedeuten soll...


----------



## kandyman (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine Hope Pro II, geht problemlos mit der Durolux QR Achse. Am Hardtail habe ich die Achse in 15mm in einer XT Nabe, geht auch super.


----------



## Lock3 (27. Juni 2012)

Das liegt wohl weniger an der Durolux, als an den Naben selber mach dir da mal keine Panik, kommt die Durolux aktuell nicht mit der Achse von Syntace?


----------



## kandyman (27. Juni 2012)

Nö, die kommt mit einer eigenen Schnellspannachse, die anscheinend Probleme hat wenn Nabenachse innen nicht konstanten Durchmesser hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juni 2012)

Das ist wie mit den Tuneschnellspannern. Die verheddern sich auch manchmal, ist aber echt unproblematisch, dauert halt vielleicht 3 Sekunden länger. Dazu noch ein notorisch meckernder Bike-Redakteur und du hast den Minuspunkt....

@kandyman: Hast du die 2012er Lux oder die alte? Wenns die neue ist, verlier mal ein paar Worte.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (27. Juni 2012)

Heute gekommen:





Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob man damit wirklich 2-Fach Schalten kann  :





Achso, und noch was um ein bisschen Gewicht zu sparen  , weil die Continental, die in der Packung in Willingen doch schon recht schwer sind (200-210 Gramm) :





Das klingt ja doch ganz gut dann mit der Steckachse, die Durolux wird dann wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2012)

Das Stinger Ding schaltet sogar ganz gut !


----------



## kandyman (27. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow: Ist eine 2011er RCA, geht aber mit Schmierung auch sehr super.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (28. Juni 2012)

Kann mich immoment nicht richtig zwischen den Gabeln entscheiden, da, wenn Deutschland heute gewinnt (was ich hoffe  ), es morgen bei Hibike 8% auf alles geben soll, was dann heiÃen wÃ¼rde, dass die Lyrik U-Turn nur noch genau 578.68â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde.
WÃ¼rde es sich dann lohnen, noch die extra weiche Feder ( http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=18238&prodid=35803  bzw. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15612_Lyrik-U-Turn-Ersatzfeder-.html )dazu zu kaufen ?
Oder doch Durolux?


----------



## accutrax (28. Juni 2012)

die 8% gelten leider nicht für sram produkte...steht im kleingedruckten...

ich würde trotzdem die lyrik nehmen..

gruss accu


----------



## frankensteinmtb (29. Juni 2012)

Soo, habe jetzt die Durolux und die Reverb bestellt...
Ich fahre die nächste Woche (vielleicht noch länger) eine Transalp, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, müsste dann alles da sein und ich kann endlich fahren


----------



## Elbambell (2. Juli 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Verheddern oder verhakeln stand nur in der BIKE unter den Minuspunketen der Durolux, weis auch nicht richtig, was das bedeuten soll...



Regel Nummer eins: höre niemals auf das Bikebravo Gequatsche! Das ist wirklich (fast) immer absoluter Nonsenses. 

Was mach ein bisschen verwundert ist, dass wenn du bei deinen Schläuchen auf das Gewicht achtest, dass du dann die schwere Stinger verbaust. Schau dir doch bei mir im Album meine Gartenschlauchführung an. Da stehen über 200 Gramm von der Stinger gegen 11g.

Wenn du fertig bist, drehen wir mal ne Runde.

Elbmambell


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juli 2012)

Die Stinger wiegt knapp 100g mit Rolle.


----------



## Elbambell (2. Juli 2012)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1986/blackspire-kettenfuhrung-stinger

UPS, du hast recht


----------



## Lock3 (2. Juli 2012)

gut schwer ,meine neue Lofü wiegt mit Führungskäfig oben nemma die Hälfte


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juli 2012)

Krieg ich dir für 25 mit Versand? Dann bitte hierher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (2. Juli 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Krieg ich dir fÃ¼r 25â¬ mit Versand? Dann bitte hierher!



artig verstecke Schelte :-D, aber bei leichten Teilen verhÃ¤lt es sich wie bei Gold, jedes Gramm kostet mehr , hier sind es 1,5â¬ pro Gramm....


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juli 2012)

Siehste Nix für arme Schüler. Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht. Wobei ich überlege zum Gartenschlauch einfach noch einen Kettenfänger an der ISCG Aufnahme zu befestigen. Dann wäre ich so bei knapp 40g.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Juli 2012)

Bin jetzt wieder aus den Alpen da, mein "altes" Canyon hat ganz gut durch gehalten, bis auf die Gabel, die sackt irgendwie dauernd ab.
Kurz bevor ich losgefahren bin konnte ich mir noch bei Twenty Inch den Sattel abholen, mal schauen, wie der sich fahren lässt.... :





Während ich weg war ist leider nur das hier gekommen:





Die SLX sollte auch mal bald losgeschickt worden, vor einer Woche war noch "Versandfertig in 2-7 Tagen" , für die Durolux hat Go-Cycles heute erst die Kontodaten geschickt
Zur Kettenführung: Sie wiegt sogar nur 96 Gramm inkl. Schrauben
Achso: Ich bin ja dann noch etwas am Gardasee gefahren und wir haben dann irgendwie eine der Freeridestrecke erwischt, na ja jedenfals hat der Mountainking, den ich an meinem Canyon habe, auf einer Abfahrt (in den Stücken, die ich fahren konnte) 16(!) Außenstollen auf einer Seite verloren bzw. hängt jetzt die hälfte noch so halb am Reifen dran


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade erfahren, dass der Liefertermin für die SLX noch unbekannt ist, deshalb wirds jetzt wohl doch die XT.
Währenddessen war ich heute noch bei Hibike und habe diverse Einzelteile eingekauft: (Race Face Sniper Griffe, Schutzfolie für den Rahmen, Hope Schnellspanner für hinten, Spacer, Zugaussenhüllen und so Kapseln...)


----------



## admnino (10. Juli 2012)

Ich find den Sattel super.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (12. Juli 2012)

Gestern kam die XT, ist auch schon teilweise eingebaut, ich warte nur noch auf das 24er Kettenblatt, das 26er ist dann doch etwas heftig...  :






Gerade eben kamen auch noch die Rubber Queens für den Bikepark, die Durolux soll erst irgendwann nächste Woche kommen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (13. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist alles fertig, nur noch Züge kürzen und auf die Gabel warten  , die müsste nächste Woche kommen... Bilder kommen morgen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (14. Juli 2012)

Wie versprochen ein Bild, wie es bis jetzt aussieht, die Gabel ist etwas improvisiert, dürfte aber ganz gut ansprechen  :






Die Leitung der Hinterbremse ist jetzt schon gekürzt, das hat aber länger gedauert, weil uns die Dichtungsschrauben dingers kaputtgegangen sind, es gab aber zum Glück noch welche beim Freetime, deshalb geht die Bremse jetzt wieder  , jetzt kommt nur noch die Reverb mit kürzen dran, dannach wärs fertig, wenn schon die richtige Gabel da wäre  .
Zum Glück ist das Wetter immoment net so dolle, dann kann ich die Erstfahrt wenigstens irgendwann bei schönem Wetter machen


----------



## /dev/random (14. Juli 2012)

Das, was bisher vom Rad da ist, sieht gut aus. 
Die Kabelbinder solltest Du allerdings auch noch auf ein vernünftiges Maß stutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (14. Juli 2012)

Ja mach ich noch, keine Sorge GoCycles hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet, also wenn das noch über 2 Wochen dauert kauf ich mir ne andere


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juli 2012)

Dann ist das Teil wohl nicht lieferbar. Gocycle ist einer der besten Läden überhaupt.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (15. Juli 2012)

Die haben am Montag gemeint, dass die Gabel diese Woche bei denen ankommt und sie sie dann zu mir schicken, bis jetzt haben sie aber noch nicht auf die Frage geantwortet, ob sie die Gabel schon losgeschickt haben.... Egal, ich warte noch ein bisschen


----------



## Elbambell (15. Juli 2012)

Freue mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt mit dir im guten alten ODW. Melde dich bei mir, wenn es fertig ist. Gruß,
Elbambell


----------



## frankensteinmtb (16. Juli 2012)

Gute Nachrichten: Die Durolux soll morgen beim Importeur losgeschickt werden und ist wahrscheinlich ende dieser Woche schon bei mir  Nächste woche kanns dann endlich gefahren werden


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juli 2012)

Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juli 2012)

wahrscheinlich nur noch mit fahren beschäftigt und keien Zeit mehr gute Bilder zu machen und den Thread zu pflegen...  (same here)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (21. Juli 2012)

Schön wärs, bin grad im "familienwochenende" , die Gabel soll zu meinen Nachbarn gelieferd werden, aber im Moment Is noch nix gekommen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. Juli 2012)

Schlechte Neuigkeiten: Gestern war die Durolux noch nicht bei gocycles, der Importeur hat sie wohl erst am Freitag zu gocycles hingeschickt  
Na Gut dann muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen warten bei dem schönen wetter:'(


----------



## frankensteinmtb (28. Juli 2012)

Die Gabel ist immer noch nicht da, hängt jetzt seit 3 Tagen irgenwo bei DHL fest
Dafür habe ich von meinem Vater eine "Ersatztgabel" bekommen, die ich fahren kann, bis endlich die Durolux kommt. Er baut sich nämlich gerade sein zwietes Freeride Hardtail (ein Chromag Stylus auch in grün, hier ist sein Aufbau Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591511 )auf und hat dafür schon eine Gabel gekauft, nämlich die auf dem Foto verbaute Lyrik U-Turn.
Deshalb konnte ich schon heute ein bisschen auf der Staraße fahren, morgen gehts dann in den Odewald, aber bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich  fährt
Schonmal das erste Bild:


----------



## /dev/random (28. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Viel Spaß beim dreckig machen.


----------



## Lock3 (28. Juli 2012)

²


----------



## frankensteinmtb (29. Juli 2012)

Danke^^
Ich habe heute mit meinem Vater die Erstfahrt gemacht, schöne Odenwaldtour (56km, ca.1000hm). Jetzt verstehe ich erst, warum ihr alle so auf das bifi abfahrt. Hochfahren und in der Ebene fahren geht zwar etwas schwerer als vorher, was aber vorallem an der bis jetzt ungewohnten Sitzposition lag.
Dann gings bergab. Am Frankenstein wars noch ein bisschen glitschig auf den noch nassen Steinen, aber dannach die Abfahrten vom Felsenmeer und Melibokus waren einfach nur .
Obwohl die Gabel für mich zu hart ist (habe nur 50% des Federwegs ausgenutzt), war ich viel sichere und schneller als sonst unterwegs...
Im Gegensatz zu meinem Canyon vorher wars hinten dank Stahl und den 2.4er Reifen schön komfortabel, und es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß und ist viel sicherer zu fahren, man kan ohne bedenken überall drüberbügeln. Auch kleine Wurzeljumps und Manuals (letzteres kann ich noch nicht richtig, aber jetzt geht das üben einfacher) kann man viel besser als vorher machen.
Am Ende der Melibokusabfahrt gibt es noch sehr enge Serpetinen auf einem sehr engen Weg, bei denen ich vorher nie geglaubt hättet, dass ich die in nächster Zeit mal ohne Fußabsetzen oder schieben schaffen würde (teilweise gibt es Steine bzw. Treppenstufen, die in die Kehren eingebaut sind), und das hab ich heute einfach so geschafft, es ging sogar recht einfach mit dem Bfe.
Abschließend gibt es in Zwingenberg am Fuße des Melibokus noch ein paar Treppen (nicht wenige), die gingen mit dem Canyon vorher auch, aber mit dem Cotic war das auf einmal voll einfach zu fahren. 
Jedenfalls hab ich dann nach der letzten Abfahrt (die vom Melibokus) mit einem  im Gesicht ein Eis gegessen und dann gings nach hause.
Jetzt kommen Bilder, aber nur Handypics:

mtb am Frankenstein, wie gesagt etwas glitschig:





Oben auf dem Melibokus:





Und dann kurz vor einem Steilstück bei der Melibokusabfahrt:


----------



## accutrax (29. Juli 2012)

das letzte bild ist super !!

gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2012)

die lyrik passt ganz gut finde ich.

die trails in der ecke sind witzig


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Ich muss die Gabel aber wieder an meinen Vater zurückgeben Ich find auch, dass die Gabel gut passt, ist halt nicht meine... Aber ich hoffe, dass die Durolux heute noch kommt, könnte schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Der Postbote hat was gebracht, ist blauer als ich gedacht hatte, aber das find ich net schlimm
Wird heute Abend eingebaut und dann kanns bald zum Flowtrail Stromberg gehen:


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juli 2012)

Endlich 
Warum nicht in weiß? Hätte auch gut gepasst.
Ein kleiner Vergleich zur Lyrik wäre cool.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Nee, weiß mag ich net so 
Ein Bild mit der Lyrik zusammen zum Vergleich mach ich wenn se ausgebaut ist


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte einen Vergleich der Performance, soweit du das überhaupt beurteilen kannst mit der zu harten Lyrik.


----------



## Lock3 (30. Juli 2012)

eben die ist zu hart, Durolux läuft hoffentlich, ansonsten ne Manitoukartusche mit TPC+ verbaut 

Finde das Mitzieherbild sehr gelungen, man fragt sich auch wo du da hinfahren wirst...


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Achsoo, die Performance Unterschiede kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig feststellen, ich müsste dann eher meinen Vater befragen, der übrigens auch das Mitziehbild mit seinem Iphone gemacht hat ;-)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Jetzt isses alles (?) fertig, die Durolux ist jetzt drinne, ist ein bisschen blau aber das macht ja nix... Ich hab jetzt zur ersten Grobeinstellung erstmal ca. 34mm Sag, laut Beschreibung sollte man sie mit 32-44mm Negativ Federweg fahren. Habt ihr mit der Durolux irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Low-und Highspeed Druckstufe? Also hier auf der Straße hat se schon sehr gut funktioniert.
Übermorgen gehts dann zum Flowtrail nach Stromberg, den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen
Achso, kennt ihr noch gute, günstige Pedale die es in Grün bzw. Blau Eloxiert gibt?
Bilder, is schon wieder sauber:


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juli 2012)

sollte eigentlich hier rein: 





> Geil! Die Gabel passt doch besser als erwartet. Ergibt eine schöne parallele mit der Sattelstütze. Gefällt mir besser als mit der Lyrik.



Bist du mit den Mallet nicht zufrieden?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Danke ;-) Ich bin schon zufrieden mit den Mallet, ich brauche halt noch Flatpedale... Eigentlich hab ich noch welche, wie man vielleicht auf den Bildern der ersten Tour sieht, aber ich such trotzdem mal nach anderen, passenderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (31. Juli 2012)

Superstar Pedale gibt's in grün und blau, und HT PA12A Plastik (leicht!) auch.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (31. Juli 2012)

Die Superstar sehen echt ganz gut aus, wo kann man die denn in Deutschland kaufen? Ansonsten hab ich noch bei Hibike die Sixpack Menace gefunden, gibts auch in grün und blau: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9c94d9d/s/Sixpack-Menace-Pedale-Mod-2012.html
Was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2012)

Der Grip ist super, sind halt recht schwer.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (31. Juli 2012)

Das klingt ja gut, dann werd ich mir das mal überlegen....


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. August 2012)

Jetzt kommt der Zweite Erfahrungsbericht, ich war ja gestern beim Flowtrail in Stromberg:
Hochfahren ging schon besser als bei der Odenwaldtour, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen...
Dann gings den Flowtrail runter. Springen geht sehr gut mit dem Bfe und das landen in Steinen bzw. Wurzeln auch  Die Durolux schluckt echt alles weg und es ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, wenn man die gedacht Line nicht trifft, man kann einfach überall drüberfahren. Am Ende der Ersten Abfahrt wurde es hinten von der Kette her auf einmal etwas lauter, ich hab mir nichts dabei gedacht und bin einfach bis ganz runter gefahren, wo ich dann gemerkt habe, dass die Kette auf dem Kurbelarm liegt und ihn (etwas) vermackt hat... Ok, denke ich, passiert und will die Kette wieder auflegen und muss dann erstaunt festellen, dass sich meine Führungsrolle verabschiedet hat Hmm also wieder den Trail hochlaufen und suchen, keine leichte Aufgabe. Erstaunlicherweise hab ich sie dann zum Glück doch gefunden, sie lag irgendwo im Gebüsch. Dank Minitool konnte ich mit Führung weiterfahren und wurde von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt immer schneller. Einzig die Bremse Hinten muss nach der Kürzung der Leitung nochmal entlüftet werden, der Druckpunkt war am Ende arg nah am Lenker
Zur Gabel muss ich sagen:
Die Durolux arbeitet komfortabel, gibt einem aber auch gutes Feedback vom Untergrund. Große Brocken und Sprünge direkt auf dicke Steine sind für sie kein Problem, ich habe den Federweg bis auf ein-zwei Millimeter ausgenutzt. Auch die Absenkung geht Problemlos.
Außerdem ist sie sehr steif, Die Steckahches macht nicht wie in der Bike beschrieben irgendwelche Probleme
Alles in allem macht das Bike einfach nur super Spaß  
Noch ein Bild von mir mit dem Bike, für Actionbilder mit dem Handy wars im Wald leider zu dunkel:


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. August 2012)

Ich bin mal so und kopiere das aus der anderen Galerie hierein :


Ich war Heute mal mein Bfe in Beerfelden ausführen:

Drop, ist leider net die beste Qualität weils eins vieler Serienbilder ist:





Bin heute das erste mal einen richtigen Wallride gefahren:





Und dann der Schlusssprung, den Absprung sieht man nicht mehr auf dem Bild. Ich bin sogar gerade gelandet!:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (10. August 2012)

artig unterwegs


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. August 2012)

Schickes bike und schicke Bilder...die schwarze Durolux macht sich gut am Beefie


----------



## frankensteinmtb (10. August 2012)

Danke  Macht auch richtig Spaß  Hintere Bremse haben wir davor entlüftet, geht jetzt perfekt... Muss nur noch die Schaltung gescheit einstellen  Die Durolux ist einfach nur , funzt wirklich super, ich nutze jeden Millimeter Federweg aus


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. August 2012)

Ich hab hier mal die Teileliste, ist erstaunlich leicht geworden, dafür, dass ich nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet habe :
Ich hoffe, man kann es lesen...


----------



## Nafets190 (26. August 2012)

hmmm. Pedale und Sattelklemme fehlen 
So käme meins auch auf 13,3


----------



## Baelko (26. August 2012)

Boah....2,4 kg für die Durolux. Wie bist du denn mit der Gabel zufrieden?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2012)

Du regst dich immer auf Wir reden hier von Freeride.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. August 2012)

Also 2.4 find ich hat nicht so viel... Die Lyric Coil wiegt auch so viel, wenn man bei 160 mm was leichteres haben will, braucht man ganz schön viel Geld  
Aber ich bin super zufrieden mit der Durolux 
Weitere Infos zur Gabel gibts bei #141


----------



## Baelko (26. August 2012)

In meinem Kleinhirn sind nur Gewichte von XC / Marathon-Race-Komponenten gespeichert.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2012)

Ich helf mal aus mit den 160mm Gabeln:
Lyrik
-Soloair: ~2,2
-Coil: ~2,4

55: ~2,6

36: ~2,2

Deville: ~ 2,1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. August 2012)

Die Devill war schon immer ein Traum, aber leider ist die viel zu teuer


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. September 2012)

Ich habe ja schon länger nach Pedalen gesucht, jetzt bin ich dank scylla auf die hier gekommen  :
http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2603
Werden vielleicht bald bestellt, aber wenn dann in grün 
Wenn ansonsten noch jemand von euch Vorschläge für die preisliche Klasse (ungefähr) dann würde ich nochmal überlegen


----------



## rayc (24. September 2012)

Du bleibst also bei Grün 
Dann bin ich gespannt wie sich diese an deinem BFe machen.

Und mach gleich Fett rein, da sparen sie leider mit.

Ray


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. September 2012)

Dann werden die (wahrscheinlich) bald bestellt, am 1. Oktober gibts ja wieder Taschengeld, dann müsste ich das Geld zusammen haben


----------



## derAndre (24. September 2012)

Gibt es zu dem Pedal irgendwo nähere Informationen. Maße, Lagerung, Gewicht, Pinlänge etc? Und warum sind die ausgerechnet in Schwarz ausverkauft?

Danke hab's alles gefunden. Wer googlen kann is klar im Vorteil...


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. September 2012)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgeschaut, weil ich gesehen habe, dass die Echo Pedale 12 Euro Versand kosten...
Im Bikemarkt gefunden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/45087-erdmann-x-2titan
252g  Jedoch Macht mir die Form vom Pedal Angst

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...lau-absolut-neuwertig-nur-2x-gefahren-uvp-159
325g Dann noch die, würden halt wenn dann zum blau der Durolux passen, sind aber recht teuer, dafür, dass sie blau sind

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...6be042/s/Sixpack-Icon-AL-Pedale-Mod-2012.html
435g Hatte ich mir schon mal angeschaut, gefallen mir eigentlich sehr gut...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28319_Vault-Plattformpedale-.html
438g Schon länger einer meiner Träume, vorallem in grün mit blauen Pins  Aber auch ganz schon teuer

Wenn nicht kann ich auch mit Scylla ne Sammelbestellung aus Österreich aus dem Trialstore machen, dann würden sich die Versandkosten auch lohnen, weil die Echo Pedale gefallen mir auch echt gut


----------



## derAndre (26. September 2012)

Also die Sixpack waren auch in meiner engeren Auswahl. Ein Bikekumpel baut die gerade aber wieder von allen Rädern ab, weil er es leid ist die Lager ständig zu wechseln...

Die DMR haben ja anscheinend bei irgendeinem Test gut abgeschnitten aber welcher Vollhorst hat sich überlegt die mit blauen Pins auszuliefern.

Ich warte zur Zeit auf die neuen Saint Pedale um sie mit dem NC17 zu vergleichen die hier rum liegen. Eine von beiden kommt wohl ans BFe oder ich behalte meine "billig" Contec Spike Pedale, die zwar nicht leicht sind aber hervorragend arbeiten (wenn man die Pins austauscht). Hab ich seid Jahren. Hin und wieder reinigen und fetten und das war's. Und ich wiege 100 kg!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. September 2012)

OK dann stehen die dmr und die echo mehr in der engeren Auswahl... NC 17 sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus, ich mags nur mehr eloxiert  Saint sollen ja sehr gut sein, sind mir nur etwas klotzig... 
Ich finds ganz gut dass der Vollhorst blaue Pins ans grüne pedal gemacht hat, passt ja ganz gut zum blauen Durolux Schriftzug... Na ja ich muss es mir nochmal überlegen, kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2012)

Die Echo Pedale gibts auch beim Trialmarkt:

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1229_Pedale-Echo-TR-Plattform.html

Sonst sind die Icon und die Vaults beide gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. September 2012)

Ich glaube, dann werdens die Echos


----------



## derAndre (26. September 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> ... Saint sollen ja sehr gut sein, sind mir nur etwas klotzig...



Das habe ich auch gedacht aber Kollege am Telefon meinte die hätten auch nur 17mm Bauhöhe... Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (27. September 2012)

Hmm, hab grade im "schaut was ich gekauft habe thread" schöne Blackspiere Pedale gefunden, die sind auch grad bei crc im Sonderangebot...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=49633


----------



## Lock3 (27. September 2012)

Was ist eig mit den nukeproof Electron Pedalen, kosten ca 35 euro und machen bei mir bis auf die Originalpins (zu kurz/ stumpf fuer meine Schuhe) eine echt gute Figur , Gewicht liegt bei knapp unter 350g


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2012)

Die Sub4 finde ich super, hatte auch mal Ã¼berlegt die fÃ¼rs Rocket zu kaufen.

Die Neutron sind schon vom Hersteller mit 438g angegeben und die Ti mit 374g. Aber wo gibts die fÃ¼r 35â¬?


----------



## Lock3 (27. September 2012)

sorry, meinte die Electron ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2012)

Taugt der Kunststoff was? Gewichts/Preisverhältnis ist schon verdammt verlockend.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (27. September 2012)

Die Blackspiere Sub4 hab ich jetzt bestellt, die ham bei crc ja nur noch 58â¬ gekostet und dann ist sich der Versand frei  Die Echos haben mir auch richtig gut gefallen, aber das Angebot von den Blackspieres war einfach zu gut (ca.40%)...
Bin mal gespannt, Bilder kommen wenn sie da sind


----------



## frankensteinmtb (29. September 2012)

Ich hab grad ne Hammerschmidt AM im Bikemarkt gesehen - fÃ¼r 135â¬... Ich weis nicht so richtig  WÃ¤re eigentlich schon lustig...

Edit: Hab grad ausgerechnet, es wÃ¤ren 600 Gramm mehr. Ganz schÃ¶n viel...


----------



## scylla (29. September 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ne Hammerschmidt AM im Bikemarkt gesehen - fÃ¼r 135â¬... Ich weis nicht so richtig  WÃ¤re eigentlich schon lustig...
> 
> Edit: Hab grad ausgerechnet, es wÃ¤ren 600 Gramm mehr. Ganz schÃ¶n viel...



Die Bodenfreiheit und alles drum und dran ist schon lustig. Was ich dann nimmer so witzig fand war die Service-GebÃ¼hr 
Nach einem Jahr am Freerider war die komplette Antriebsmechanik bei meiner AM durchgenudelt und musste ersetzt werden... und mein HÃ¤ndler bekam einen entsetzten Anruf vom Service-Techniker, was ich denn mit der Kurbel gemacht hÃ¤tte... na ja, Radgefahren halt . Seitdem kauf ich mir lieber jedes Jahr ein neues Kettenblatt fÃ¼r ne SLX, kommt deutlich billiger.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Einkauf:





Leider passt das grün net so richtig zum Cotic grün aber ist ja egal :





Noch 4 Wochen  warten, deshalb:


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist das neue Talent Album?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds cool  Ist aber leider nicht mehr ganz so wie die vorher... Eher so wie das IIIer. Es gibt einige gute Lieder die richtig gut sind, dafür kann man bei den anderen Liedern Hausaufgaben machen  Ich mag das 2. aber immer noch am besten. Am Sonntag geh ich aufs Konzert in Frankfurt freu mich schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2012)

Was? Brich dir doch noch den anderen Arm, du....

Gute Besserung übrigens!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. Oktober 2012)

ich kann dir ja berichten wie es war... Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich nicht nach ganz vorne gehen kÃ¶nnen wegen meiner Hand, ich war vor einem Monat bei einem Kraftklub Konzert ganz vorne. Das war vielleicht heftig, da musste man immer mit in den Pogo Kreis  Aber es hat SpaÃ gemacht 
*Zu MTB wechsel* Hab schon letztes Jahr son bisschen dannach geschaut aber jetzt wo mir langweilig ist ists mir wieder eingefallen. Letztes Jahr hat die MB diesen Reifen als Tipp fÃ¼r SparfÃ¼chse unter den Matschreifen beschrieben. glaubt ihr das lohnt sich oder reichen die MKs auch? FÃ¼r 10 â¬ Pro Reifen kÃ¶nnte ichs ausprobieren zum nÃ¤chsten Taschengeld im November Was meint ihr?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/23826?xtor=AL-8-%5B1%5D-%5BFroogle%5D


----------



## Lock3 (11. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Taugt der Kunststoff was? Gewichts/Preisverhältnis ist schon verdammt verlockend.



bis jetzt kann ich echt nicht meckern, das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das du, wenn du Schuhe mit einer sehr steifen relativ glatten Sohle fährst (5.10), längere Pinns verbauen solltest, bei meinen Etnies gehts mit weicher wie "harter" Sohle recht gut, diese haben (noch) eine "gezackte" Sohle, denke mal daher hat man genug Grip, aber da ist bald nichts mehr von übrig weil die Pins die Sohle annagen, wie das halt so ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mit (wieder) neuen Pedalen, weil die Blackspiere dann doch besser zu dem grÃ¼n von dem Chromag meines Vaters passen als zum Bifi grÃ¼n. Habe sie aber gÃ¼nstig bei CRC gekauft, wegen einem "cosmetic damage"-also kleine Kratzer- ca. 50% gÃ¼nstiger, somit fÃ¼r 68â¬ *muhahaha*.Pedale sind ja sowieso sofort verkratzt. Und den Baron habe ich geschickt mit meinem Vater"getauscht, wir fahren jetzt beide die Baron-MK Kombination, ich hab ihm meinen fast neuen MK gegeben und dafÃ¼r nen neuen Baron bekommen (er hatte sich 2 Barons gekauft und durch den Tausch haben wir jetzt beide einen MK und einen Baron *nochmehrmuhahaha*)

Bilder:


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. Oktober 2012)

Schickschick.

Wie war das, kommen die Spacer noch wech? Mit dem fetten Steuerrohr fallen die Spacer ganz schön unschön auf.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke Mit den Spacern muss ich einfach mal rumprobieren, wenn ich wieder fahren darf. Dann schaue ich mal ob ich sie abmache, hatte ich ja eigentlich noch vor... Mal schaun


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, das Patschehändchen, da war doch was. 

Du darfst noch nicht wieder, ich kann noch nicht. Aber ich arbeite an der Soulfahrfertigkeit.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch schon gespannt auf dein soul Nächste Woche dürfte ich wieder fahren gehen, wenn alles gut läuft


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. November 2012)

Darf wieder endlich wieder fahren Nach der Tour mit Scylla und Rayc gestern:


----------



## tscheinsack (5. November 2012)

Schickes Rad hast du dir da geschustert, Glückwunsch.

Darf ich fragen welche Größe der Rahmen(M?)/ Vorbau hat  und welche Körpergröße/ Schrittlänge Du hast?
Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Geometrie, speziell bei Betrieb mit 160mm?

Danke schon mal und Grüße


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. November 2012)

Danke^^ Ich bin so um 173cm groß und der vorbau hat so 70?mm... Ich bin aber auch erst 14, ich werde noch größer, deshalb hab ich den rahmen ein bisschen zu groß gekauft Mit der Geometrie bin ich super zufrieden, ich hatte vorher auch etwas bedenken wegen dem Sitzwinkel, aber das merkt man kaum. Mit 160mm klettert das Bifi gut, aber mit abgesenkter Gabel gehts echt sehr gut bergauf 
Isn cooles ding


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. November 2012)

Die Spacer rauszunehmen, weil das ja hübscher ist, ist wieder so ein vollkommen sinnfreier Kommentar! Mit den Spacern reguliert man schließlich die Sitzposition. Also, bevor du die Gabel kürzt, steck erst einmal nur um, wie es sich besser fährt. Eine starke Überhöhung kann in den Händen ganz schön wehtun, zumal das Headset schon extrem flach baut. Ich mag dein Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (7. November 2012)

Äh, nein, das ist nu eigentlich eher weniger sinnhaft. Eigentlich waren zur Geo-Anpassung Vorbauten mit verschiedenen Steigungen erdacht worden.
Aufgrund der aber "hübscheren" Optik von Vorbauwinkeln zwischen 0° und 6° werden zunehmend Spacer verbaut, zumal man sich dadurch auch nicht den Wiederverkaufswert der Gabel aufgrund zu kurzem Steuerrohr "beschneidet".

Und bei den extrem kurzen Vorbauten die es aktuell für Freeride/Enduro/Downhill usw. benötigt, lässt sich das Problem (tlw.) über den Rise des Lenkers optisch eleganter lösen. Ist aber nur eine Meinung.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. November 2012)

Ab dafür, sieht sicher viel besser aus, als zwei cm Spacer


----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. November 2012)

Bah ellieminiere das aus meinem Aufbauthread!!


----------



## Laschpuffer (7. November 2012)

Wieso? Uff'm Bonanza oder Blitz hat das auch funktioniert und sah schick aus.

10°-17° im Vorbau, bei der Vorbaulänge, mit 1,5cm Riser sollten doch irgendwie fast die selbe Sitzposition ergeben, dann sind die Teile aber immernoch meilenweit von den abgebildeten Schockern weg.

Wie die Geo auf die Handgelenke gehen kann ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel, bin aber eben auch andere Geo's gewöhnt. Mit der Überhöhung an meinem C'dale fahren heute nicht mal mehr die ganzen Hobbyasphalttrennscheibenfahrer. Aber der Kollege hat ja auch noch Wachstumspotenzial.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. November 2012)

Ne die geo geht bei mir nicht auf die Handgelenke... Ich hatte nur bis jetzt noch kein Bedürfniss, den Schaft abzusägen oder mal mit den Spacer zu spielen, muss mal schaun, vielleicht teste ich das nächste mal auf der Tour ein paar weniger mm Spacerdingens unter den Vorbau klemmen, vielleicht mag ich's ja 
^^ zu den Lenkern da oben, vielleicht bin ich ja zu jung dafür, aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie wirkliche Bindungen zu Hollandrädern, aber is ja auch egal. Ich werds einfachmal probieren mit weniger Spacer, wollte ich sowieso mal machen, hab ich nur  bis jetzt vergessen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. November 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur bis jetzt noch kein Bedürfniss, den Schaft abzusägen oder mal mit den Spacer zu spielen, muss mal schaun, vielleicht teste ich das nächste mal auf der Tour ein paar weniger mm Spacerdingens unter den Vorbau klemmen, vielleicht mag ich's ja



Klar, spiel mal mit den Spacern. Ich will ja auch niemandem vorschreiben, wieviele Spacer er benutzen soll oder auch nicht. Ich finde es einfach bescheuert, das am Aussehen festzumachen. Klar, mehr als 3 cm sollten es schon aus Sicherheitsgründen (siehe Manual) nicht sein. Aber teste einfach, ohne den Rohrschneider zu schwingen. Bei deinem Federweg und dem damit steilen Oberrohr kann das ja auch gut gehen. Ein höherer Lenkbereich erleichtert übrigens auch Bunnyhops. Wegen der größeren Hebelwirkung benutzen BMXer inzwischen wieder 8 - 9 ja sogar 10 inch Geweihe! Und genau das teste mal aus. Mit wie viel Spacer du besser bzw. höher springen kannst. Schließlich ist es ein BFe! 
 @_Laschpuffer_
Wenn dir nicht klar ist, warum eine starke Sattelüberhöhung die Handgelenke belastet, dann bist du auch nicht kompetent in "Spacerberatung". Aber wem der Druck auf den Händen nichts ausmacht, der hat auch dafür meinen Segen - das ging an die Marathonisti . Ende und zurück zum geilen BFe!

EDIT: Ich kann das auch gerne mal noch sachlich aufklären. Wenn man gebeugter auf dem Rad sitzt, sprich die Hände weiter unten halten muss, dann lastet mehr gewicht auf den Händen. Das kann Schmerzen bringen und die Hände einschlafen lassen. Muss aber freilich nicht und hängt auch vom Fahrergewicht ab. Ich bin 40 jahre alter Knochen, der 15 Jahre gewichte gestemmt hat und darum 100 kg auf die Waage bringt. Bei mir ist es ein Problem. Je aufrechter man sitzt, desto mehr Gewicht lastet auf dem Allerwertesten. Natürlich ist die eine Postition besser berauf und die andere bergab. Liegt in der Natur der Steigung. Aber genau darum soll Frankenstein testen und nicht "gucken", was schöner ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (8. November 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Klar, spiel mal mit den Spacern. Ich will ja auch niemandem vorschreiben, wieviele Spacer er benutzen soll oder auch nicht. Ich finde es einfach bescheuert, das am Aussehen festzumachen. Klar, mehr als 3 cm sollten es schon aus Sicherheitsgründen (siehe Manual) nicht sein. Aber teste einfach, ohne den Rohrschneider zu schwingen. Bei deinem Federweg und dem damit steilen Oberrohr kann das ja auch gut gehen. Ein höherer Lenkbereich erleichtert übrigens auch Bunnyhops. Wegen der größeren Hebelwirkung benutzen BMXer inzwischen wieder 8 - 9 ja sogar 10 inch Geweihe! Und genau das teste mal aus. Mit wie viel Spacer du besser bzw. höher springen kannst. Schließlich ist es ein BFe!
> @_Laschpuffer_
> Wenn dir nicht klar ist, warum eine starke Sattelüberhöhung die Handgelenke belastet, dann bist du auch nicht kompetent in "Spacerberatung". Aber wem der Druck auf den Händen nichts ausmacht, der hat auch dafür meinen Segen - das ging an die Marathonisti . Ende und zurück zum geilen BFe!



Also ich bin auch klar daführ mit Spacern zu arbeiten und zu probieren beovor man den Gabelschaft entgültig kürzt, gerade wenn man noch unerfahren ist.
Aber eine passende Satellüberhöhung geht definitv nicht auf die Arme. 
Generell sollte beim Biken eigentlich kein Gewicht auf den Armen sein. 
Egal wieviel Überhöhung man braucht. 
Man sollte das Gewicht immer mit den Beinen - zentral ins Bike bringen. Egal ob beim treten oder Sprung stehen. Spezielle Techniken außen vor.
Wenn man Probleme mit den Händen/Handgelenken hat liegt das zumeist einfach an zu schwacher Rücken und Bauchmuskulatur.

Ich bin kein BMX fahrer, aber in meinen Augen ist das mit dem "Hebel" zum Bunnyhoppen auch unsinn. Das Vorderrad kommt hoch in dem man das Gewicht nach hinten verschiebt(über den Schwerpunkt der auf den Pedalen ruht) und das Rad unter einen druchdrückt. Man hebelt oder reißt nicht am Lenker....
Man braucht eigentlich nur unter dem Hintern Platz, dann isses recht egal wie hoch oder tief der Lenker ist, hautpsache er passt zur Körpergröße!


Schönes Cotic 
Find die Farbe hammer und die Duro kommt auch dick!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. November 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> Generell sollte beim Biken eigentlich kein Gewicht auf den Armen sein.
> Egal wieviel Überhöhung man braucht.
> 
> Wenn man Probleme mit den Händen/Handgelenken hat liegt das zumeist einfach an zu schwacher Rücken und Bauchmuskulatur.
> ...



Dann ist dein Oberkörper mit Helium gefüllt. Ich fahre BMX - siehe Fotos. Der Hebel kommt zum Einsatz, da man nachdem man das Vorderrad angehoben hat, tatsächlich das Rad unter sich durchschiebt. Und das geschieht, indem man den Lenker wieder nach VORNE drückt - dabei wirkt der Hebel! Man macht fast eine Drehbewegung am Griff nach vonre. Natürlich zieht man auch die Beine noch an. Ich fahre inzwischen selbst wieder einen 8,75 Inch Sunday Tall T! Weil Bunnys sich federleicht anfühlen. Unsinn, da lach ich!


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. November 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> @_Laschpuffer_
> Wenn dir nicht klar ist, warum eine starke Sattelüberhöhung die Handgelenke belastet, dann bist du auch nicht kompetent in "Spacerberatung". Aber wem der Druck auf den Händen nichts ausmacht, der hat auch dafür meinen Segen - das ging an die Marathonisti . Ende und zurück zum geilen BFe!



 @DennisMenace: Nur so am Rande, da hier augenscheinlich nicht alles ganz klar rüber kam. Natürlich ist mir die Belastung der Handgelenke bei Sattelüberhöhung klar. 
Jedoch sehe ich bei der Geo am gezeigten, zugegeben optisch bereits sehr hübschen Bifi hier noch kein Problem, außer man hat es schon arg in den Handgelenken.


----------



## Rollendesrad (8. November 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Oberkörper mit Helium gefüllt. Ich fahre BMX - siehe Fotos. Der Hebel kommt zum Einsatz, da man nachdem man das Vorderrad angehoben hat, tatsächlich das Rad unter sich durchschiebt. Und das geschieht, indem man den Lenker wieder nach VORNE drückt - dabei wirkt der Hebel! Man macht fast eine Drehbewegung am Griff nach vonre. Natürlich zieht man auch die Beine noch an. Ich fahre inzwischen selbst wieder einen 8,75 Inch Sunday Tall T! Weil Bunnys sich federleicht anfühlen. Unsinn, da lach ich!



Hey,
entschuldigung, ich wollte nicht vorlaut sein. Natürlich wiegt der Oberkörper etwas. Aber das Gewicht sollte von der Muskulatur in Bauch/Rücken/Rumpf getragen werden. Wenn man das Gewicht dauerhaft auf den Armen hat, führt das zu Problemen und verschlechtert die Kontrolle.
Was du beschreibst kenne ich gut von meinem Trialbike. Da hab ich auch sehr schnell Probleme mit den Handgelenken und ich merke das mir Muskulatur fehlt. Aber das ist doch sehr speziell und die Geometrie ist nicht vergleichbar.
Beim klassischen MTB, oder generell Rad fahren trifft es, zumindest bei mir garnicht zu, und ich springe nicht wenig.

Seit ich aufmerksam  mit dem Motto "Heavy feet, light Hands" fahre bin ich viel besser  unterwegs. Körperspannung ist fast genauso wichtig wie Power in den  Beinen.

Übrigends sollte das Groß des Körpergewichts auch nur selten aufm  Satell bzw. dem Gesäß ruhen, ausgenommen zb. in Ruhephasen. Beim Treten benutzt man das Gewicht  für den Vortrieb und Bergab steht man.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. November 2012)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Jedoch sehe ich bei der Geo am gezeigten, zugegeben optisch bereits sehr hübschen Bifi hier noch kein Problem, außer man hat es schon arg in den Handgelenken.



Du siehst kein Problem, das ist beruhigend, ich sage er soll es testen.  Wann würde es denn zu Problem werden? Rein aus Interesse? Dein Soul wird btw. auch die Bombe mit dem grünen King Steuersatz, usw. Hammer! Dein Steuersatz wirkt aber allein schon als Spacer! Ich habe den Acros wie Frankenstein. Der ist platt wie eine Flunder. Witzigerweise habe ich das gleiche Setup, was Spacer angeht! Ein breiter.


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. November 2012)

Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass er ohne testen kürzen soll?
Haltung sehe ich wie @Rollendesrad.
Es ist wohl eher ein unter dem Körper durchziehen und nach vorne-unten drücken, was man bei Bunnyhop macht. Aber ich will hier nich krümmeln.
Auf zuerst Dyno VFR dann Hutch the JudgeII bin ich überigens auch einige Jahre aktiv gefahren. Aber nicht Flatland (so hieß das früher), lieber 8 gegeneinander.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. November 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> Seit ich aufmerksam  mit dem Motto "Heavy feet, light Hands" fahre bin ich viel besser  unterwegs. Körperspannung ist fast genauso wichtig wie Power in den  Beinen.
> Übrigends sollte das Groß des Körpergewichts auch nur selten aufm  Satell bzw. dem Gesäß ruhen, ausgenommen zb. in Ruhephasen. Beim Treten benutzt man das Gewicht  für den Vortrieb und Bergab steht man.



Jaja, alles gut. Vor dem BFe war ich meist auf dem ZR Race unterwegs und für mich war es schon manchmal eine Qual mit den Händen. Aber natürlich ist das nicht bei jedem so. Das Cotic ist für mich einfach die Erfüllung. So wie ich nun draufsitze. Einfach ein wenig aufrechter. Kein verspannter Nacken mehr, Hände gut, Vortrieb auch. 

Zum Thema Hebel und Bunnys habe ich leider nur das gefunden: http://www.gutefrage.net/nutzer/kunstformbmx/antworten/beliebte/3

Aber die Jungs von Kunstform fahren alle selbst und sind fit! Zumindest noch einmal unabhängig


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. November 2012)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass er ohne testen kürzen soll?
> Haltung sehe ich wie @_Rollendesrad_.
> Es ist wohl eher ein unter dem Körper durchziehen und nach vorne-unten drücken, was man bei Bunnyhop macht. Aber ich will hier nich krümmeln.
> Auf zuerst Dyno VFR dann Hutch the JudgeII bin ich überigens auch einige Jahre aktiv gefahren. Aber nicht Flatland (so hieß das früher), lieber 8 gegeneinander.



Wie war das, kommen die Spacer noch wech? Mit dem fetten Steuerrohr fallen die Spacer ganz schön unschön auf.         

Das war der Stein des Anstoßes. Aber das hast du natürlich alles ganz anders gemeint. Ich würde gerne mal beim Durchziehen ohne den Lenker einzusetzen zusehen. Lol. Und wenn du doch beim Durchziehen den Lenker berührst und die Hände benutzt, dann wird sich auch ein Hebel auswirken. Und der ist dann abhängig vom Steuerbereich auch unterschiedlich groß. Aber die Diskussionen nerven und spammen seinen Fred voll. Gehabt euch wohl ihr Cotic-Reiter.


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. November 2012)

Wie Du fast richtig zitierst, war das als Frage gemeint. Ich habe keine Ahnung auf welches Niveau Du die Diskussion ziehen willst, aber auf jeden Fall scheinst Du mich nicht zu verstehen oder verstehen zu wollen.

Egal, um den Thread mal da weitergehen zu lassen, wo er unterbrochen wurde:



frankensteinmtb schrieb:


>


----------



## scylla (8. November 2012)

oi, hier geht's ja zu wie im lv-forum 

spacer jeder so wie er es mag! unschön aussehen tut das für meine augen auch nicht. trekkingrad-vorbauten und bmx-lenker sind viel hässlicher 

wenn jetzt hier nicht über ne seite text über diese kleinen spacerchen stehen würde, wären sie mir an frankensteinmtbs rad ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. ich find's hübsch so wie's ist, sogar mit dem ganzen odenwälder schlamm drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2012)

Sieht hat Jeho..äh.Leidville gesagt Steinigt sie!


----------



## scylla (9. November 2012)

was hast du denn gegen Louis Vuitton? 

*steinschmeiß*


----------



## versteher (9. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> oi, hier geht's ja zu wie im lv-forum
> 
> spacer jeder so wie er es mag! unschön aussehen tut das für meine augen auch nicht. trekkingrad-vorbauten und bmx-lenker sind viel hässlicher
> 
> wenn jetzt hier nicht über ne seite text über diese kleinen spacerchen stehen würde, wären sie mir an frankensteinmtbs rad ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. ich find's hübsch so wie's ist, sogar mit dem ganzen odenwälder schlamm drauf



 Danke scylla! Spacerturmdiskussion - wo gar keiner ist (tss-tss-tss)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. November 2012)

versteher schrieb:


> Danke scylla! Spacerturmdiskussion - wo gar keiner ist (tss-tss-tss)



Word. Ich möchte noch einmal kurz sagen, dass die Diskussion ja nicht von mir ausging. Ich wollte Frankenstein bloß erklären, warum er nicht nur nach der Optik gehen soll und welche Auswirkungen die Eingriffe im Steuerbereich haben KÖNNTEN und dass es sich wegen diesen möglichen Auswirkungen lohnt, zweimal drüber nachzudenken, was man da tut. Optik ist nicht das Hauptkriterium. Aber wer meine Beiträge auch wirklich gelesen hat, dem sollte das auch so klar sein. PEACE Freunde des British Ferrum.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2012)

Ich lasse immer mindestens 1cm überstand. Alleine falls man mal den Steuersatz oder sonst was wechseln will.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. November 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Darf wieder endlich wieder fahren Nach der Tour mit Scylla und Rayc gestern:



 superschönes radl.

rahmenfarbe passend zur werkzeugkiste


----------



## frankensteinmtb (10. November 2012)

Danke, fährt sich auch so  Deine Nicolais sind aber auch net schlecht


----------



## Rollendesrad (10. November 2012)

Weist du was dein Bfe wiegt? 
Ich hab meins heute gewogen und war doch recht überrascht.


----------



## derAndre (10. November 2012)

Positiv oder negativ? Ich würde meins gerne mal wiegen und schaun wie weit es vom errechneten Wert abweicht. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Sackschwerer Winterreifen auf Probe. Damit nähere ich mich wohl den 15 Kilo deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (10. November 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal die Teileliste, ist erstaunlich leicht geworden, dafür, dass ich nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet habe :
> Ich hoffe, man kann es lesen...


 
Hatte ich mal gemacht, find ich erstaunlich leicht... Wäre dann +400gr. wegen den Pedalen... Wie fiel wiegt deins denn?

Ooh, irgendwie is der Anhang verschütt gegeangen, geh einfach auf das Zitat, dann ist da die liste


----------



## Rollendesrad (11. November 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Positiv oder negativ? Ich würde meins gerne mal wiegen und schaun wie weit es vom errechneten Wert abweicht. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Sackschwerer Winterreifen auf Probe. Damit nähere ich mich wohl den 15 Kilo deutlich.



Eigentlich nur geschockt von der absoluten Zahl im Vergleich zu meinem Parkbike. Das Bfe fährt sich mit 14,85kg dennoch spritzig. In der Praxis stört es mich garnicht.
Ich hab im Moment auch 1KG Reifen drauf. Ist im positiven Sinn nen rießen Unterschied zur vorherigen leicht Bereifung. Werd auch im Sommer nichts leichtes mehr draufziehen. Das Profil und die Gummimischung machen nach meinen Empfinden den eigentlichen Unterschied beim Rollen aus. 


frankensteinmtb , also nicht nur schön sondern auch leicht 
Die Duro ist ne Luftgabel oder?



http://www.ebay.de/itm/88Lbs-Bogenw...675&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=270997000311&


----------



## frankensteinmtb (11. November 2012)

Ja, die Durolux is ne Luftgabel. Ich hatte mir vorher überlegt, ob ich Luft oder Stahlfeder nehmen soll, hab dann aber die Durolux (ich glaube, die gibts sowieso nur mit Luft) genommen, weil sich mein Gewicht in der nächsten Zeit ja noch viel ändern wird und ich keine Lust habe, dauernd neue Federn usw. zu kaufen


----------



## Rollendesrad (11. November 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ja, die Durolux is ne Luftgabel. Ich hatte mir vorher überlegt, ob ich Luft oder Stahlfeder nehmen soll, hab dann aber die Durolux (ich glaube, die gibts sowieso nur mit Luft) genommen, weil sich mein Gewicht in der nächsten Zeit ja noch viel ändern wird und ich keine Lust habe, dauernd neue Federn usw. zu kaufen



Die neuen Luftgabeln sind wohl auch deutlich besser als Ihr Ruf. 
Und die genaue Einstellbarkeit ist schon echt fein.


----------



## derAndre (11. November 2012)

So meins im "Endzustand". Bei den Pedale haben ich mich für die NC17 Supin III entschieden. Preisleistung stimmen da für mich einfach. Sattel ist ein SDG geworden und die Griffe sind die dicken ODI Rogue geworden. Die passen einfach deutlich besser zu meinen Pranken. Die Feder in der Lyric hatte ich zwischenzeitlich mal auf Hart (blau) geändert. Das ist für den Bikepark auch gut aber auf den heimischen Trails fahre ich jetzt wieder Medium (rot). Ich bin mittlerweile unter hundert Kilo (98) und habs gerne etwas fluffiger. Nicht wundern, mir fehlt ein Spacer bei der Kurbel und deswegen stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht. Daher kommt es vor das die Kette beim Wechsel auf das große Blatt drüber springt und dann aus der Führung gedrückt wird. Der Umwerfer lässt sich nicht weiter begrenzen. Muss dringend mal den Spacer ordern. Komme aber nicht dazu, weil ich grad nix anderes bestellen musste.





Zur Zeit fahre ich testweise den sackschweren Swampthing DH in 2.5 als Winterreifen vorne. Wenn bedenkt das wir im Bergischen Land vor Juni keine schlammfreien Trails mehr haben werden, eigentlich ne gute Wahl. Er reagiert im Schlamm wirklich ganz gut. Aber ich habe das Gefühl mein Minion FR in 2.5 hat ein deutlich breiteres Einsatzgebiet und ist zudem noch erheblich leichter.

Gewicht so wie es da steht: Irgendwo zwischen extrem Stabil und erstaunlich Leicht.


----------



## Rollendesrad (11. November 2012)

Top. 
Die Kette muss aber noch in die Führung!

Sagmal, geht der Ardent bei dir hinten gut? Beim Antritt schleift der bei mir am Rahmen und im Modder mockt der alles zu. Ich hab aber auch nen älteren Rahmen.
Der Swampthing ist nen geiler Reifen! Ist für nen Dualply Reifen relativ leicht!!! Den klopp ich vorne mit wirklich wenig druck über Steine ohne Angst.
Auf Waldboden und im leichten Schlamm macht der sehr viel Laune. Das Profil ist wunderbar offen und die Seitenführung ist erstaunlich.

Ich hab heute gezielt Kurven geübt und habs echt provoziert, aber der wollte einfach nicht loslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (11. November 2012)

Kette, ich weiß hab ich oben editiert.

Ich mag den Ardent am Hinterrad. Rollt gut, wiegt "wenig" und fährt sich schön kontrolliert (also er lässt genau die Menge an Kontrolle zu die ich mir am Hinterrad wünsche, was offen gestanden nicht viel ist  ). Bei mir schleift nix obwohl ich ne ordentlichen Schlag im Mantel habe, außer ich schiebe Kettenstrebenschutz weit nach vorne. Dann wird's eng. Im  Schlamm setzt der sich schnell zu. Dann hilft nur schnell fahren oder surfen. Das stört mich aber nicht.

Was den Swampthing angeht, ich bin heute öfters mal über seinen Toleranzbereich hinaus gekommen. Im Matsch und ich Laub fängt er sich aber recht schnell wieder. Oft schneller als ich den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen konnte. Ist trotzdem ein Gefühl wie Weihnachten, wenn sich beide Räder gleichzeitig nach vorne und nach links bewegen. Alles in allem gefällt mir der Minion aber besser glaube ich. Gerade was Wurzeln und Steine angeht aber auch im Laub. Wenn es dann richtig matschig wird, muss ich einfach schneller fahren, dann reinigt sich der auch selbst hehe. Ich werd das Schlammding noch ne Weile testen und dann zum Minion zurückkehren und auf Tubeless umrüsten. Mit 1,5 Bar hat der auch mehr Grip als ich handhaben kann


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2012)

Also bei mir im alten BFe passt der Ardent wunderbar. Vielleicht hast du einen Schlag im Laufrad oder so geringe Speichenspannung, dass sich da was verzieht?


----------



## /dev/random (11. November 2012)

Zum Ardent: Ich fahr den in 2.4" am blauen Vorgängermodell. Für meine Begriffe ist noch genug Abstand zu den diversen Streben. 

Zum Minion F: Ich hatte den bis vor einigen Wochen am Vorderrad. Mir gefällt er eigentlich ganz gut. Nur im Schlamm/Matsch ist der Reifen eine mittlere Katastrophe, da setzt er sich gnadenlos zu. Schneller fahren hilft auch nix wenn es weiter schlammig ist. Das ist besonders dann lustig, wenn es bergab um eine Kurve geht.


----------



## Rollendesrad (12. November 2012)

Ich hab mir die Sache mal genauer angeschaut. 
Laufrad hat keine Schläge und ich hab die Speichenspannung auf der Antriebsseite annähernd auf 95-100KG Zug. Mehr geht nicht bei der Flow.
Minimal verwinden tut sich wohl jeder Hinterbau und Laufrad beim Antritt.

Der Ardent schleift wohl nicht an den Streben sondern an der Stinger Kettenführung... da hab ich im Moment mit der 2,35 Muddy auch nur 4-5mm Abstand zur Rolle.
Mh was mach ich da? Ignorieren? Die Frührung will ich eigentlich nicht weiter runter klappen.

Den Minion muss ich wohl im Sommer mal vorne Probieren


----------



## derAndre (12. November 2012)

Rollendesrad schrieb:


> Der Ardent schleift wohl nicht an den Streben sondern an der Stinger Kettenführung... da hab ich im Moment mit der 2,35 Muddy auch nur 4-5mm Abstand zur Rolle.
> Mh was mach ich da? Ignorieren? Die Frührung will ich eigentlich nicht weiter runter klappen.



Das Problem habe ich auch. Wenn ich die Führung "sehr" weit nach oben drehe, schleift die Decke dort ebenfalls. Bei mir haben ein paar Grad gereicht damit es nicht mehr schleift und die Führung arbeitet trotzdem noch sauber.

Was den Minion DHF 2.5 Exo angeht: Für mich zur Zeit der beste Allrounder. Das er sich gnadenlos zusetzt und nicht wieder frei macht kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber nun genug Werbung von meiner Seite für das Teil. Kumpels von mir schwärmen zur Zeit vom Specialized Clutch SX Wobei der meiner Meinung nach in einer anderen Liga spielt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2012)

Deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen, sollte es kein Problem sein, die Führung etwas bis deutlich niedriger zu fahren. Bei der C-Guide oder Eigenbauäquivalenten, ist die Führung noch viel niedriger. Bei mir hat die niedrigere Einstellung auch noch mein Chainsuckproblem beseitigt.


----------



## Rollendesrad (12. November 2012)

Danke, das werde ich probieren.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. November 2012)

Mal wieder ne Runde gedreht heute, ich hab mal die Spacer runtergesetzt, is gut so


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Dezember 2012)

War mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (10. Dezember 2012)

²


----------



## frankensteinmtb (10. Dezember 2012)

Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht Erkentniss des Tages: Die 10 Jahre alten Wanderschuhe von meinem Vater passen mir jetzt auch und sind schnee und kälte sicher
Is das bei euch auch so, dass nach jedem Kurzen warten oder stehen die Bremsscheiben etwas einfrieren? Immer wenn ich losgefahren bin musste ich die Bremsen ca.15-20 Meter schleifen lassen, dass überhaupt Bremspower kam...
Glitschig war's auch, habe mich doch prompt an einer glitschigen Treppe von meinem Cotic getrennt Is aber nix passiert, war schön langsam und ich habs dann einfach auf die stufen fallen lassen, während ich mich am Baum festgehallten habe


----------



## frankensteinmtb (13. Dezember 2012)

Soo, habe mich grade dafür angemeldet... Werde mal testen, was das BFe wirklich aushält.
Ich freu mich schon soo  
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/kurse/09-jugendcamp/index.php


----------



## nullstein (17. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die BFe Runde:
Bin kurz davor mir ein BFe zu kaufen.Nur bin ich mir bei der Gabelwahl sehr unsicher.Zur Auswahl stehen:
1)Lyrik RC2DH Coil 170mm tapered (liegt zu hause rum)
2)Sektor RL Solo Air
3)Mazocchi 44 Micro Switch
4)Fox 32 Float

Find die Lyrik ganz schön dicke für nen HT.Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass die 55RC3 im BFe unterfordert ist. Die Lyrik (allerdings 2-Step) war überfordert. Also rein mit der Lyrik (eventuell würde 1cm Federweg weniger gut tun).


----------



## nullstein (17. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass die 55RC3 im BFe unterfordert ist. Die Lyrik (allerdings 2-Step) war überfordert. Also rein mit der Lyrik (eventuell würde 1cm Federweg weniger gut tun).



Das würde bedeuten,dass ich die Lyrik auf Uturn umbauen.Dann wird sie noch schwerer.Lyrik mit 150mm wäre der Hammer.Aber dafür müsste ich sie auf SoloAir umbauen und traveln.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2012)

Kann man da nix anderes machen? Eventuell mit der Feder?
Die AM Gabeln fallen bei artgerechter Nutzung auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## nullstein (17. Dezember 2012)

Warum fallen die AM Gabel ala Sektor/Revelation aus?Ich finde die gehen sehr gut.Und fürn Park hab ich meine Transe.
Ich wüsste nicht,wie man eine Coil traveln kann...


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2012)

Gibts nicht 160er Federn?
Ein BFe verkraftet eine 160er Gabel einfach gut. Ich mache damit Sachen, die ich den AM Gabeln nicht zutrauen würde. Wenn du natürlich nur Touren fährst, wirds passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (17. Dezember 2012)

Also die Lyric im Hardtail wirkt schon brachial aber ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Passt für mich einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge. 

Wie viel mehr wiegt denn die U-Turn Einheit? Wenn die Gabel eh da ist und das "Mehrgewicht" eher marginal, würde ich zur Coillyric raten. Das Ding ist einfach ne sorglos Ansage in dem Bike. Wenn Du aber einen schnellen, spritzigen Trailräuber bauen willst kommt ne Revelation oder ne Sektor (Coil  ich mag Stahl) absolut in Betracht.

Das die zwangläufig überfordert ist wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Das hängt doch stark vom Einsatz und der Fahrweise ab. Das BFe eignet sich ja auch als Trailbike mit Potential nach oben. Wenn Du für'n Park ein großes Sofa hast, ist ne 150mm AM Gabel durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## nullstein (17. Dezember 2012)

Das ist genau meine Idee.Fürn Park hab ich den großen Hobel.Das BFe soll als Trailrakete und für technische Spielereien sein.Hatte ja ein DMR Trailstar mit Pike.Die Kombi war genial!Nur ist es gar nicht so einfach eine AM Gabel als Coilvariante mit tapered Schaft zu finden.Sektor gibts anscheinend nur mit 1 1/8.Und vielmehr AM Coil Gabeln gibts ja nicht..


----------



## Nill (17. Dezember 2012)

Tach Herr Nullstein 

Meine Gedanken - Lyrik rein !

Warum ? Die hast du noch zuhause, ausprobieren, fahren, bewerten, ggf. wechseln.

Alles andere ist nur graue Theorie   ...hihi

Grüße  Nill (hoffentlich bald ein Cotic SOUL Besitzer  ) Da fällt mir ein....ein Aufbauthread könnte ich mal starten


----------



## /dev/random (18. Dezember 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Warum fallen die AM Gabel ala Sektor/Revelation aus?


Meine Thor war nach knapp 6 Monaten Einsatz durch. Im Bikepark war ich bisher nicht. Das Einsatzgebiet ist ähnlich wie bei dir.

Probier die Lyrik aus, wenn sie dir zu heftig ist kannst Du immer noch wechseln.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Thor taugt ja auch nix, Magura halt.


----------



## Rollendesrad (18. Dezember 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das ist genau meine Idee.Fürn Park hab ich den großen Hobel.Das BFe soll als Trailrakete und für technische Spielereien sein.Hatte ja ein DMR Trailstar mit Pike.Die Kombi war genial!Nur ist es gar nicht so einfach eine AM Gabel als Coilvariante mit tapered Schaft zu finden.Sektor gibts anscheinend nur mit 1 1/8.Und vielmehr AM Coil Gabeln gibts ja nicht..



Hi ich bin von Sektor auf Lyrik im Bfe gewechselt. Also Motioncontrol und jetzt Missioncontroldämpfung, beides mal Coil.
Beim Tourenfahren und Trailsballern merkt man zwar nen Unterschied aber der fällt mir persönlich im Mittelgebirge nicht so auf. Beim Springen geht die Sektor schnell zum Durchschlag, die Lyrik lässt da gefühlt unendlich mehr Spielraum.
Signifikanter ist da klar das Gefühl bei technischen Sachen. Die Lyrik arbeitet kontrollierter: kein Verwinden und Wegtauchen bei Spielerreien mit und auf dem Vorderrad. Letzteres ist je nach Fahrergewicht mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt. Ich wiege gut 85kg.

Die 500Gramm Mehrgewicht machen das Rad allerdings schon träger.
Die Luftvarianten der Lyrik sollen aber auch sahnig gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht,wie krass ihr alle ballert.Meine Pike im Trailstar hat zwei Jahre alles mitgemacht.Und ich kenn ein zwei Spezis,die mit ihrer Revelation gut abgehen.Ich bin mit meiner Lyrik 2m plus Drops.Das hab ich mit dem BFe definitiv nicht vor.


----------



## Lock3 (18. Dezember 2012)

ich schmeiß noch ne Minute in die Runde! 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Thor taugt ja auch nix,



Die Verpackung stimmt, nur das Innenleben leider nicht!
Hoffe ich bekomme mal eine Thor oder Wotan zwischen die Finger *hrhr*



san_andreas schrieb:


> Magura halt.



gab aber auch gute Gabeln, die Ego z.B. und die Durin ist als Racegabel schon recht fein !


----------



## Rollendesrad (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die Sektor in dem Sinn auch nie an die Grenzen gebracht und das wird mit der Lyrik erst recht nicht passieren. 
Die Sektor war für mich mehr als aussreichend. Aber 150 mehr war mir die Missioncontrol/U-turn (-spielerrei) wert.

Da hab ich an andere Stelle schon mehr Geld für weniger Spaß gelassen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2012)

Die neue 170er Magura, so sie denn kommt, wird ein Traum Ich bin in Willingen den Proto gefahren. 2,3kg bei 170mm (angepeilt 2,1), wahnsinns Ansprechverhalten und super linear.
 @nullstein: Was du so schreibst sollte eine 150er Gabel reichen. Ich für meinen Teil nehme das BFe für fast alles, was ich auch mit dem Freerider fahre. Und ich hätte mit einer Sektor, 32, 44 Angst.


----------



## nullstein (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich versuche mal meine Überlegungen darzulegen.
Mein altes Trailstar war recht ähnlich von der Geo zum BFe.Das Trailstar hatte einen steileren LW,war aber sonst nahezu identisch.Und das lief mit Pike dermaßen genial,dass ich heute nicht mehr verstehe,warum ich es verkauft habe.Das BFe ist mit einem LW von 68,3° angegeben für eine 140mm Forke.Ne Lyrik hat eine Einbauhöhe vin 555mm,eine 140mm Pike z.B. ca 520mm.Macht also 30mm mehr Einbauhöhe.Somit sackt der LW auf ca. 65-66° und der Reach wird sich ebenfalls um ca.30mm verkürzen.Damit wäre mir ein M deutlich zu kurz.Ein L ist keine Alternative,da mir da Sitzrohr zu lang ist.
Zum Einsatzgebiet:
Ich wiege 76kg (wie Gott mich schuf) und will das Bike als schnelle leichte Trailrakete.Doubles,Drops bis max 1,50m muss es aushalten,aber da sehe ich bei einer Revelation keine Probs.Hochalpines Stolperbiken und stundenlanges Umsetzen sind nicht mein Ding.Absenkung brauch ich nicht,nur tapered ist mir wichtig,da ich nichts grausamer finde,wie 1 1/8tel Gabel in oversize Steuerrohren.

Ich weiß halt,was eine Lyrik kann.Und das,was sie kann,werde ich definitiv nicht mit dem BFe veranstalten (allein schon wegen meines schweren Knorpelschadens im Knie nicht).


----------



## chem (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre die 55 RC3 TI und bin suuuuuuper zufrieden. Funktion sowieso 1A aber im BFe läuft sie zur Hochform auf!


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Die Verpackung stimmt, nur das Innenleben leider nicht!
> Hoffe ich bekomme mal eine Thor oder Wotan zwischen die Finger *hrhr*



Die Wotan taugt auch nix.


----------



## nullstein (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin nun fündig geworden.Es wird ein BFe in Gr.M gritstone.Aufbau erfolgt hoffentlich in der ersten Januarwoche.Angepeiltes Gewicht: 12,2-12,4kg.


----------



## nullstein (27. Dezember 2012)

Ach ein schöner Tag.Als ich vom biken heim kam,stand ein großer Karton im Wohnzimmer
Sobald die neue Gabel da ist,wird aufgebaut.Und dann gibts auch Bilder.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (17. Januar 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand einen 2.5 Schwalbe ins BFe eingebaut? Konkret würde ich für La Palma ende Februar ein dicken Downhillreifen einbauen. Downhill wegen der Karkasse gegen Schnitte und Stiche. Dick weil ich wohl das einzige Hardtail unter vielen großhubigen Enduro/Freeride-Bikes fahren werde und meine Felge so gut wie möglich schützen möchte. Rauf Kurbeln werde ich ja kaum Gedacht habe ich an den:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ano-Faltreifen-64-559-26x2-50-Black-Skin.html

Zum einen weil er billig ist und vom Charakter La Palma wohl am besten entspricht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2013)

Kauf gefälligst Maxxis
Sollte aber passen, wenn du nicht grade die fettesten Stollen hast. Für La Palma würde von Schwalbe ja der Wicked Will passen.


----------



## derAndre (17. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kauf gefälligst Maxxis
> Sollte aber passen, wenn du nicht grade die fettesten Stollen hast. Für La Palma würde von Schwalbe ja der Wicked Will passen.



Wenn Du dem Link folgst wirst Du feststellen das es sich um einen Wicked Will handelt.  Als Alternative käme mein Lieblingsreifen der Minion FR in 2.5 Front auch ans Hinterrad aber der hat keine DH-Karkasse und die Downhill Variante ist nicht besonders günstig und sackschwer. Noch zur Auswahl stünde ne Rubber Queen 2.4 mit Apex. Die trägt ja auch ziemlich dick auf in 2.4. Wahrschlich deutlich dicker als der Minion in 2.5.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2013)

Ups Den habe ich wohl übersehen. Also  ein 2.5er Baron passt locker.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

Highroller II kommt mit losem Zeug recht gut zurecht (gibt's ja viel auf den Kanaren), und 60a ist ziemlich haltbar. Mein Minion R 60a von Gran Canaria sieht noch fast aus wie neu. Der Baron 2.5 am Vorderrad hat's dagegen nicht überlebt, der wurde vor Ort entsorgt.
Volumen hat der 2.4er auch ganz ordentlich.
Ich würde evtl für vorne zu einem HR II in EXO 3C greifen, und für hinten einer in 60a und 2ply. Das wird (aufm On-One) wahrscheinlich meine neue Bereifung für den Sommer werden, wenn die Barons runter sind.


----------



## derAndre (17. Januar 2013)

Danke Lord wenn der 2.5 Baron passt dann wird der 2.5 Wicked Will wohl auch passen. Am Vorderrad bleibt mein "leichter" 2.5 Minion. Das Baby ist für mich eine Allzweckwaffe und passt damit zum BFe wie die sprichwörtliche Faust aufs Auge. Das Hinterrad ist ja nur für La Palma und gelegentliche Parkbesuche (also alles was nicht selbst erkurbelt wird).


----------



## nullstein (19. Januar 2013)

Endlich sind die letzten Teile eingetroffen.Nur von der Sattelstütze fehlt nach wie vor jede Spur
Dennoch:
Ich bin dann mal aufbauen


----------



## derAndre (19. Januar 2013)

Ach Sattelstützen werden überbewertet. Das setzt sich nicht durch. Wer will schon sitzen wenn er stehen kann


----------



## nullstein (21. Januar 2013)

Grad fertig geworden.11.9kg
Bilder kommen die Tage.Jetzt ist es doch etwas dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (21. Januar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Grad fertig geworden.11.9kg
> Bilder kommen die Tage.Jetzt ist es doch etwas dunkel.



Haste die Gabel vergessen?
11.9kg?! Das will ich sehen ;D


----------



## nullstein (21. Januar 2013)

Nee nee...alles dran.Exakt sind es 11,94kg.Gewicht ändert sich aber noch nach oben,da der Advantage raus fliegt,der BAron nach hinten wandert und vorn ein Highroller II 3C raufkommt.
Hier mal schnell die Partlist:
Rahmen: Cotic BFe III Gr.M
Gabel: 2013er RS Sektor Solo Air tapered
Steuersatz: Acros
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Bremse: 2012er SLX mit 180er Ice Tech Scheiben vorn und hinten
Trigger: X9 9fach
Innenlager: XTR
Kurbel: FC M 980
Pedale: Point One Podium
KeFü: e13 LG1 Peaty Edition
Sattel: SLR XP
Stütze: Thomson Elite 410mm
Klemme: Hope Schnellspanner
Schaltwerk: X9 short cage 9fach
Kette: irgendwas billiges von SRAM (glaub PC971)
Kassette: XT 11-32
Kettenblatt: e13 36T
LR vorn: Supra30 auf Hope mit Laser/D-light
LR hinten: Supra30 auf FR440 mit Laser/D-Light
Schläuche: Michelin C4 SV
Reifen vorn: Baron 2.3
Reifen hinten: Advantage 2.25

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Nill (21. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub dir auch kein Wort  Bilder !!! 

Und dann sehen wir uns bald im Wald!


----------



## nullstein (22. Januar 2013)

Vor dem Wochenende schaffe ich es wohl nicht vernünftige Bilder bei Tageslicht zu machen.
Daher hier erstmal das versprochende Waagenbild und ein kleines Detailbild.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Januar 2013)

Und das ganze Bike?


----------



## nullstein (22. Januar 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Und das ganze Bike?



Ich schrieb ja,dass ich es vorm WE nicht schaffe vernünftige Bilder bei Tageslicht zu machen.Zudem muss die hintere Bremsleitung noch gekürzt werden.
Kannst mir die 11,92kg aber glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2013)

Ey. mach jetzt ein Kellerbild. ich glaube die Karre ist voll porno.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Vor dem Wochenende schaffe ich es wohl nicht vernünftige Bilder bei Tageslicht zu machen.
> Daher hier erstmal das versprochende Waagenbild und ein kleines Detailbild.



Pah, da sieht man ja nicht mal das Rad unten dran.
Wahrscheinlich hängt da nur ein Sattel und ein Pack Sprudelwasser vom Aldi unten dran.


----------



## Nill (23. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Pah, da sieht man ja nicht mal das Rad unten dran.
> Wahrscheinlich hängt da nur ein Sattel und ein Pack Sprudelwasser vom Aldi unten dran.



  

ich glaub ihm auch kein Wort  

(aber ich kann das Rad ja bald mal LIVE sehen , mal schauen ob bis dahin Sprudelwasser gegen Bike getauscht wurde


----------



## nullstein (23. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Pah, da sieht man ja nicht mal das Rad unten dran.
> Wahrscheinlich hängt da nur ein Sattel und ein Pack Sprudelwasser vom Aldi unten dran.



Wenn dann bitte nur feinstes französisches,durch Vulkangestein gefiltertes Wasser.
 @Nill: mir hier in den Rücken zu fallen.Sa wird es eingeweiht.


----------



## Nill (23. Januar 2013)

Geil  .......leider bin ich dieses WE nich da . Aber vielleicht kommt ja dann ein Bild


----------



## jedy (23. Januar 2013)

mann-o-mann - da macht es aber jemand spannend


----------



## nullstein (26. Januar 2013)

12,1kg mit der aktuellen Bereifung.


----------



## chem (26. Januar 2013)

Hammer Bike!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2013)

für mich das schönste BFe bis jetzt...


----------



## Centi (26. Januar 2013)

Sehr sehr hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Januar 2013)

Hhhhmm, wenn ich die Gritstones so sehe, denke ich immer, vielleicht hätte ich doooch... Schönes Radl.


----------



## aju (26. Januar 2013)

Das Bfe in Gridstone sieht super aus. Gut, dass ich doch nicht das grüne bestellt habe

Sehr schöner, leichter Aufbau 

Meins wird etwas schwerer werden. Der Erstaufbau findet mit folgenden Teilen statt:



Gewicht jetzt ca. 15 kg. Mit dem Bfe-Rahmen werden es nur noch  14,3 kg sein. Die Geometrie ändert sich glücklicherweise nur minimal.


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil ... 












nullstein schrieb:


> Nee nee...alles dran.Exakt sind es 11,94kg.Gewicht ändert sich aber noch nach oben,da der Advantage raus fliegt,der BAron nach hinten wandert und vorn ein Highroller II 3C raufkommt.
> Hier mal schnell die Partlist:
> Rahmen: Cotic BFe III Gr.M
> Gabel: 2013er RS Sektor Solo Air tapered
> ...





nullstein schrieb:


> hab ich was vergessen?



Ja, hast Du :
Deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge


----------



## nullstein (26. Januar 2013)

184cm und 85cm SL.Gr M ist schon recht kurz.Muss man mögen.Ich finds geil.Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer die Kiste.

 @aju: hatte vorher auch ein Trailstar.Das BFe in M wiegt 920g weniger als das Trailstar in 18Zoll.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2013)

Mann, mann, mann Lauter geile Räder hier!


----------



## aju (26. Januar 2013)

@nullstein:
Rahmen Trailstar 16 Zoll mit Swopouts und Kettenstrebenschutz aus altem Schlauch gewogen 3025 g, d.h. Rahmen nackig etwas unter 3 kg.

Rahmen Bfe III in S, gewogen von Elbambell, mit Steuersatzlagerschalen 2230 g, d.h. Rahmen nackig etwas unter 2,2 kg.


----------



## nullstein (26. Januar 2013)

Krass.Mein Trailstar in 18Zoll mit Swopouts wog inkl Steuersatz 3324g.Das BFe inkl Steuersatz 2403g.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> 12,1kg mit der aktuellen Bereifung.



geiles Gerät! Würde ich glatt adoptieren 
 @aju
dass du dein Trailstar aufgibst? Ich fall vom Glauben ab!
Das Gewicht ist halt schon der Hammer für einen Stahlrahmen!


----------



## gigo (27. Januar 2013)

@nullstein: Ein absolutes Traum-Rad hast du da aufgebaut! 
Wo hast du denn die schwarze 2013er Solo Air Sektor her? Meines Wissens ist die SA immer weiß und die schwarze gibt's nur mit Stahlfeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (27. Januar 2013)

Ja die 2013er Sektor SA gibt's nur in weiß.Mountainbikes.net baut sie dir aber um.Ich hab mich für schwarz mit 20mm Steckachse und tapered Schaft entschieden.

Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe:
Das BFe geht ab wie Teufel


----------



## Baelko (27. Januar 2013)

Die Kombination aus Steuerrohr, Steuersatz und Gabelkrone ist perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Hammer, passt richtig gut, sowohl Formfluss als auch Farbe. 

BTW, übernächste Woche gehen > 10 BFe Rahmen an Kunden raus. Dann gibt es hoffentlich hier im Aufbauthread reichlich Bilder. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## aju (27. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> dass du dein Trailstar aufgibst? Ich fall vom Glauben ab!
> Das Gewicht ist halt schon der Hammer für einen Stahlrahmen!



Meine Trailstars  gebe ich niemals auf! Sie bleiben auch weiterhin fahrfertig aufgebaut.

Das BFe kommt als leichtere Alternative neu dazu und ersetzt das verkaufte Liteville 101.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Steuerrohr, Steuersatz und Gabelkrone ist perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Hammer, passt richtig gut, sowohl Formfluss als auch Farbe.
> 
> BTW, übernächste Woche gehen > 10 BFe Rahmen an Kunden raus. Dann gibt es hoffentlich hier im Aufbauthread reichlich Bilder. Bin schon gespannt.



Ich krieg schonmal vorsorglich Sehnenscheideentzündung


----------



## Nill (28. Januar 2013)

@nullstein: sehr geniales Rad geworden !  
Damit musst mich mal fahren lassen....dann darfst auch mit meinem Rollen  (mitte März)


----------



## dusi__ (28. Januar 2013)

Sehr Sehr schönes Fahrrad!

Hat meine Entscheidung auf einen BFe Rahmen soeben fest gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (29. Januar 2013)

Wow, das Bifi ist echt schön. 

Schwarz, schlicht, stark. Gratulation.


----------



## radzwei (1. Februar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> 184cm und 85cm SL.Gr M ist schon recht kurz.Muss man mögen.Ich finds geil.Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer die Kiste.
> 
> 1,84 sind auch meine Maße. Ein Foto des ganzen Rades mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze wäre super -> Sattelüberhöhung . Habe M noch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## nullstein (1. Februar 2013)

410er Thomson Elite wird voll ausgezogen.Bild kann ne Weile dauern,da die neue Sektor eingeschickt werden musste.Klapperte beim Ausfedern :-(


----------



## radzwei (1. Februar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> 410er Thomson Elite wird voll ausgezogen.Bild kann ne Weile dauern,da die neue Sektor eingeschickt werden musste.Klapperte beim Ausfedern :-(


 

Na dann wünsch ich Dir eine schnelle Reparatur. Das Wetter ist eh schlecht.

Grüße

Horst


----------



## aju (5. Februar 2013)

Mein BFe Rahmen  in gridstone ist heute gekommen. Erster Eindruck: 
Sehr schöner Rahmen, hochwertige Verarbeitung, gut zur Montage vorbereitet und leicht...

Die Waage sagt für den Rahmen Größe S nackig mit Schaltauge und Flaschenhalterschrauben 2183 g 

Fotos folgen, wenn der Rahmen fertig aufgebaut ist. Dann kann leider noch etwas dauern, da der Steuersatz noch nicht vollständig ist.


----------



## LosNatas (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich bekomme bald auch ein BFe und suche noch eine Gabel.
Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen einer Rock Shox Revelation RL Dual Position und einer 
Rock Shox Sektor RL DPC.
Welche sollte ich nehmen oder doch was anderes? Es sollte halt nicht zu schwer werden


----------



## nullstein (7. Februar 2013)

Von Dual Position und Luft würde ich Abstand nehmen.Man hört und liest zuviel Schlechtes.Sektor SoloAir oder eine Sektor DPC.Die DPC wiegt etwa 250g mehr,geht dafür aber etwas besser.


----------



## LosNatas (7. Februar 2013)

kann es sein das es die Solo Air nur in weiß gibt?


----------



## nullstein (7. Februar 2013)

Offiziell ja


----------



## LosNatas (7. Februar 2013)

wo bekommt man sie denn inoffiziell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (7. Februar 2013)

Frag mal bei mountainbikes.net an.Die bauen dir die Gabel um.Von dort hab ich meine schwarze Sektor SoloAir tapered mit 20mm Achse.


----------



## kona.orange (10. Februar 2013)

Meinen BFe werde ich im April bekommen, habe also mit dem Aufbau noch eine Weile Zeit.
Bis dahin werd ich sicher reichlich Freude haben, den Aufbau vorzubereiten.
Heute kam das Paket mit den Teilen für die Laufräder. Zum ersten Mal werde ich mich im Laufradbeu versuchen und meine Erfahrungen hier auch ein bissl dokumentieren.
Das ganze wird sich eine Zeit lang hinziehen und nur hin und wieder gibt es ein paar Infos zum Voranschreiten des Projektes.
Freue mich auf und sicher auch über Anregungen/Kritik/Ideen aus eurem Erfahrungsschatz.
Bei der Gelegenheit mag ich gerne hierher verweisen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617613

Mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kona.orange (11. Februar 2013)

Heute habe ich ein wenig was gekocht.

Zuerst gabs nen Salat:




Dann zwei Speichenpizzen:




Die müssen noch weng abhängen und nachgewürzt werden. Sind a bissi lasch geworden.


----------



## LosNatas (14. Februar 2013)

So die ersten Sachen für mein Bfe sind eingetroffen.
Ich freu mich schon bald damit fahren zu können.


----------



## Wildman1967 (14. Februar 2013)

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus!


----------



## LosNatas (17. Februar 2013)

Mal eine blöde Frage, aber kann ich bei 11-32 hinten und 22-36 Vorne,
ein Schaltwerk mit mittellange Käfig nehmen
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5112/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-gs.html?mfid=43

oder brauche ich das Lange
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5093/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-sgs.html?mfid=43


----------



## Lock3 (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage, aber kann ich bei 11-32 hinten und 22-36 Vorne,
> ein Schaltwerk mit mittellange Käfig nehmen
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5112/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-gs.html?mfid=43
> 
> ...



mittel reicht völlig!

Zeitweiße bin ich mit meinem kurzen X.0 auch 1:1 gefahren, ging mit einer kleinsten Modifikation auch mit sehr gespannert Kette...


----------



## Tenderoni (17. Februar 2013)

^^^ fahre mit 11-34 hinten und 22-36 vorn auch ein mittellanges (allerdings SRAM) und reicht vollkommen. Langes Schaltwerk sieht außerdem auch Sch..ße aus!


----------



## LosNatas (17. Februar 2013)

gut, dann hole ich mir mal ein mittleres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Februar 2013)

War lustig


----------



## LosNatas (20. Februar 2013)

Reifen fürs Bfe


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Reifen fürs Bfe



Lagerproblem gelöst?


----------



## LosNatas (20. Februar 2013)

ja, es war die Lagerschale.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. Februar 2013)

Hmm... 
Wenn man an einem Wochenende dauernd nur am Praktikumsbericht schreiben muss, wird einem langweilig. Deshalb hab ich mir mal wieder mein Geld ausgegeben und in ein neues Teil an meinem Bifi inversiert. War so günstig, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Von daher: Braucht irgendjemand hier weiße Elixier 5 Bremsen? 
Bild von den neuen kommt, wenn sie da sind.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

Geschenkt?
Aber wieso hast du das neue Teil umgedreht? Invertiert müsste es übrigens halbrichtig heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Februar 2013)

Sorry, ich meinte natÃ¼rlich, dass ich Geld in das neue Teil inverstiert habe. So isses richtig 
Umgedreht? Oder war das nicht auf mich bezogen? 
Bremsen habe ich mir selber gekauft, nix geschenkt  Haben aber auch "nur" 130â¬ gekostet


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Februar 2013)

@frankensteinmtb: Wirst mit der SLX zufrieden sein, ist ne Top Bremse


----------



## frankensteinmtb (28. Februar 2013)

Ey maan! Jetzt wollte ich euch einmal überraschen :/ . Woher weistn das? 

Kam heute an  :


----------



## LosNatas (2. März 2013)

So für den Moment fertig.
Es kommen aber noch Änderungen:
Brems/Schaltzüge werden noch gekürzt.
Der Sattel wird noch geändert, wenn jemand einen guten Sattel kennt wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. März 2013)

War mal mit den neuen Bremsen unterwegs (ich weis dass das Bild wo ich springe bescheuert aussieht, aber der Absprung war halt nur ne Wurzel ) :














Schnee war ganz schön schaise zu fahren  Aber ansonsten wars cool 

Es war schon so warm, dass man im Pulli fahren konnte, aber trotzdem war oben auf dem Frankenstein alles zugefroren 

Achso.. Bremsen sind sau geil  Super dosierbar und haben richtig Power


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2013)

Ich empfehle immer gerne die Hope Klemme, andere favorisieren die Salsa, die ich aber häßlich finde.


----------



## Nafets190 (2. März 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> ..wenn jemand einen guten Sattel kennt wäre ich dankbar.



Der Selle Italia Flite classic passt eig. immer 




bfe downhill von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## versteher (2. März 2013)

Der Flite Classic passt eigentlich immer


----------



## afri_coke (3. März 2013)

hallo,

eine allgmeine Frage, zum aufbau meines BFe's: ich hatte beim befestigen der Bremsscheiben, mit dem shimano schrauben set, in einer hope pro II evo mit allgemein schwergängigen schrauben zu kämpfen. Inwiefern ist das normal, hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich viel Schraubenkleber drauf. Ist häufiger mal so bei neuen Bremsscheibenschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afri_coke (3. März 2013)

also muss ich meine keine Sorge um die Gewinde der Naben machen? das ist beruhigend. Sonst bin ich nicht so nervös, aber bei den Bremsscheiben..


----------



## LosNatas (5. März 2013)

Hi,
weiÃ jemand noch eine schÃ¶n schwarze, besser bremsende Alternative zu meiner
Formula RX? Sollte die mÃ¶glichst unter 230â¬ bleiben.
Wenn Ihr noch was auf Lager habt ruhig mal anbieten.


----------



## Lock3 (5. März 2013)

besser bremsen als die RX, probier lieber mal andere Beläge+Scheiben, zumindest die alten Formulascheiben weißen eine bessere Bremsperformance auf als die "neuen" welche mit der RX geliefert werden...

Denke aber dein derzeitiger Wunsch nach mehr Bremsleistung könnte woanders her ruhen:
Bei den aktuellen Temps kann es aber auch sein, dass du deine Bremse gar nicht auf Temp bekommst um den ganzen Schmodder/Feuchtigkeit von den Reibflächen runterzubekommen.


----------



## LosNatas (5. März 2013)

Sollte man original Beläge nehmen oder lieber was von Swiss Stop oder so?

Würde z.b eine SLX besser sein als meine XT?


----------



## Lock3 (5. März 2013)

Ich vertraue auf Beläge von Brake Authority, diese haben mir bisher von allen Belägen(Originale, BBB, KoolStop, Trickstuff) am besten gefallen.

SLX bin ich noch nicht gefahren...


----------



## LosNatas (5. März 2013)

Was hast du denn als vergleich gefahren und was war besser?
Ich überlege ob ich in beläge und evtl neue Scheiben investiere, oder gleich was neues kaufe.


----------



## Lock3 (5. März 2013)

Scheibenbremsen bin ich folgede gefahren:
Bei Shimano verschiedene XT , Saint und ältere Deore.
Avid:B7, Juicy 7, Code (alt/neu), Elixier 5/R/CR
Hayes: Sole, HFX 9
Magura: Clara (um 2000), Lousie(um 2000), Marta FR (2010er), Gustav 
Trickstuff: Cleg (2007er Modell)
Formula: B4, K18,K24,R1,RX, The One (alt/neu)

Gustav ist für mich nachwievor der dickste Anker, dann kommt Saint, The One gefolgt von der XT.

Avid lasse ich mal ganz raus aus der Wertung, da habe ich zu viele Probs gesehen/erlebt, Hope kenne ich nur von Parkplatzrunden...
Meine Cleg war ne kleine Diva, hat immer mal gemuckt.

Ich mag eher grazile Hebel (Formula R1/The One) und tendenziel giftige Bremsen wie The One /XT.
Wenn es um Dosierbarkeit/Standfestigkeit geht ist die Gustav extrem gut gewesen, die Saint ist auch nicht schlecht aber relativ schwer zu vergleichen mit der Gustl, war schon eine andere Welt.

Die restlichen Maguaras waren eher "weich" vom Bremsverhalten her und gut zu dosiren, wurden aber relativ flott zu warm.

Die RX geht in Richtung The One, knippt nicht ganz so hart, lässt sich dadurch aber einfacher händeln, bremst nicht ganz so konstant

Hayes sind zu alt und auch nicht mehr zu bekommen, daher lass ich die mal raus.

Mach mal deine Scheiben richtig sauber, das könnte auch schon viel helfen , dann neue Beläge und wenn möglich und noch für nötig befunden, mal andere Scheiben testen. (z.B. die älteren von Formula, oder aktuelle Shimanoscheiben)


----------



## LosNatas (6. März 2013)

Super danke für deine Antwort.
Ich werde wohl auch erstmal neue Beläge 
Testen.


----------



## voiture balai (14. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich nutze mal diesen Thread, da ich mir auch überlege ein Enduro-Hardtail aufzubauen, und das Cotic BFe sehr interessant ist. Da mein erstes MTB (Baujahr 1993) ein Stahlrahmen war, wollte ich eigentlich aufgrund der Rostanfälligkeit nicht mehr auf Stahl gehen. 
Des Wegen meine Frage: Sind die Rahmen von Cotic bzw. das BFe bzgl. Korrisionsschutz irgendwie behandelt? 
Wenn nicht, wie schützt Ihr Eure Rahmen insbesondere für die Innenseite der Rohre?
Danke und Gruß
voiture balai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2013)

Die Cotic Rahmen kommen vor dem Lackieren in ein Phosphorisierungsbad. Da entsteht dann eine schwarze, ziemlich robuste Schutzschicht, natürlich auch innen

Bei tiefen Kratzern und/oder schlechter Pflege kann sich natürlich trotzdem Flugrost bilden. Es empfiehlt sich deshalb meiner Meinung nach Kratzer, die durch den Lack durchgehen, zu versiegeln.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Cotic Rahmen kommen vor dem Lackieren in ein Phosphorisierungsbad. Da entsteht dann eine schwarze, ziemlich robuste Schutzschicht, natürlich auch innen



Und allein dadurch hat das Cotic meinen On One einfach nur zu staub geburnt!  Hail Cotic!


----------



## voiture balai (14. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Cotic Rahmen kommen vor dem Lackieren in ein Phosphorisierungsbad. Da entsteht dann eine schwarze, ziemlich robuste Schutzschicht, natürlich auch innen
> 
> Bei tiefen Kratzern und/oder schlechter Pflege kann sich natürlich trotzdem Flugrost bilden. Es empfiehlt sich deshalb meiner Meinung nach Kratzer, die durch den Lack durchgehen, zu versiegeln.


 
Hallo,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Info und das hört sich sehr gut an. Damit kommt das Cotic BFe definitiv auf die Shortlist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Bei Interesse kann ich am 20.04. in Braunlage ein BFe in S zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen. Voranmeldung und Perso sind Voraussetzung.


----------



## kona.orange (17. März 2013)

Die Laufräder sind fertig. Den Zentrierständer hab ich selbst gebaut die letzten Tage. Es fehlen noch Kleinigkeiten, aber nutzbar ist er schon. Mit guten Ergebnissen wie ich finde.







Die Pike ist gerade noch beim Service. Danke, sharky.
Und jetz wirds hoffentlich bald April weil dann gibts schön Wetter und mein BFe-Rahmen schippert ein. Gibt es schon ein Datum?


----------



## voiture balai (19. März 2013)

Hi, ich bins nochmal. Habe noch eine Frage zum Innenlager: Das sind doch keine Pressfit-Innenlager, oder? D.h. ich kann die normalen Shimano Hollotech II Innenlager-Schalen verwenden, korrekt?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (19. März 2013)

Ja, sind BSA Gewinde


----------



## voiture balai (19. März 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ja, sind BSA Gewinde


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Noch eine Frage: Ich möchte eine RockShox Lyrik U-Turn mit Tapered-Gabelschaft einbauen. Dann nehme ich folgenden Steuersatz (wenn ich das im Steuerrohr-Thread richtig verstanden habe): ZS44/28,6; EC44/40 und habe damit auch genug Platz zwischen Gabelkrone und Unterrohr (habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es sonst zu eng werden würde).



Zitat aus dem Steuerrohr-Thread:

Ein 44mm Steuerrohr ist für Gabeln mit konischem Schaft (Tapered, unten 1,5") vorgesehen. Für diese Steuerrohre bieten die Hersteller passende zweiteilige Schalensets an. Die Bezeichnung der oberen, integrierten Schale (ZS  Zero Stack) lautet ZS44/28,6. Die untere Schale mit außen liegendem Lager wird mit EC44/40 bezeichnet.
Korrekt? 
Wenn ich den Steuersatz direkt mit dem Rahmen mitbestelle, wird der dann direkt mit eingebaut?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2013)

Ja und Ja


----------



## derAndre (19. März 2013)

voiture balai schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Steuersatz direkt mit dem Rahmen mitbestelle, wird der dann direkt mit eingebaut?
> Danke und Gruß



Hab ich gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich schraube ja gerne und viel aber das mag ich nicht so gerne selbst machen.


----------



## radjey (19. März 2013)

Bei meinem Rahmen war der Steuersatz auch direkt mit eingepresst.
Und das, obwohl ich vorher in der Mail geschrieben hatte, dass ihr den nur beilegen braucht


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2013)

Bisschen Service muss doch sein, oder?

Wir pressen nur nicht ein, wenn ausdrücklich darum gebeten wird.


----------



## radjey (19. März 2013)

Vielleicht hätte ich "ausdrücklicher" drum beten müssen? 

Aber is voll okay und find ich auch super, dass das zu eurem Service gehört 

Der Hope kommt demnächst eh wieder raus, da ich was mit -2° verbauen werde.


----------



## Nafets190 (19. März 2013)

Mein Chris King wurde gewogen und mit ausgerichteter Schrift eingepresst


----------



## LosNatas (27. März 2013)

Hi,
will meine SLX 2 Fach Kurbel durch was leichteres ersetzen und evtl. eine
schwarze aktuelle XT nehmen. Da ich aber weiter 2x9 Fach fahren will,
kann ich meine aktuellen 36z und 22z Kettenblätter auch für die neue XT Kurbel verwenden?


----------



## Lock3 (27. März 2013)

du sparst praktisch gar nichts wenn du auf eine XT-Kurbel umsteigst, deine aktuellen Kettenblätter könntest du aber mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (27. März 2013)

ok danke.
würde halt gerne unter 13 kg kommen. Im Moment liege ich bei 13,1kg.


----------



## Lock3 (27. März 2013)

richtige Kefü und Vorbau und du solltest u13kg sein, was für Schläuche sind montiert? Felgenband?


----------



## LosNatas (27. März 2013)

keine schläuche fahre Tubless mit dem yellow Tape von ztr.
Vorbau 70 mmund Sattelstütze sind von Thomson. 
Kettenführung ist die Schaltbare Blackspire Stinger.


----------



## Lock3 (27. März 2013)

gut dan hat es sich bei de Schläuchen schon erledigt:
Vorbau spart der hier 40g, gäbe auch noch eine leichtere Version, aber kP ob dir die ausreicht

Stütze, eine Saso Ti(-50g, fahre ich seit 6 Jahren) oder leichte KCNC (-80g)

Kefü eine von meinen -50g (wobei da gerade Stop wegen Materialausstand ist)

Mortop-Sattelklemme spart 30g

Schnellspanner? wenn das einer von den standardspannern ist, dann sind hier auch nochmal etwa 30-45g zu holen mit einem Titanschnellspanner wie ihn Superstar,Sixpack,Tune etc. vertreiben

Sattel dürfte um die 300g haben, ein Sele Italia ,Flite Alpes/SLR, Ragley mit Ti-Rails dürfte locker 100g bringen, wobei es da ja auch auf den Hintern ankommt...

Weiß nicht was für eine Kassette/Ritzel du montiert hast, ansonsten gehts wohl nur noch über Schrauben an allen Ecken und Enden (etwa 100-150g), oder du tauscht die rX gegen eine The One, macht (ohne Scheiben) etwa 100g


----------



## LosNatas (27. März 2013)

Wow erstmal danke für deine Hilfe.

Sattel ist schon gegen einen Sele Italia Flite Titanium getauscht.
Kassette und rest der Schaltung ist alles XT.

An deiner Kettenführung wäre ich sehr interessiert. Wann gibt es die denn wieder zu kaufen?

Trägt die Saso TI Stütze auch einen Fahrer mit 85 kg ?


----------



## Lock3 (27. März 2013)

bitte, 
Gut an der Kassette lässt sich, auser man nimmt eine mit kleinerer Übersetzung, nichts mehr gutmachen, eine KMC10 SL-Kette würde noch ein paar Gramm sparen, jedoch weiß ich gerade nicht wie viel, ein leichtes schaltbares großes Kettenblatt macht nochmal 30g gut, (Specialized TA)

Wann es die Kefü wieder gibt kann ich nicht sagen, mein Lieferant ist mit einem Teil nun schon 2 Wochen überfällig bzw. hat mir einmal das falsche Material geliefert, habe bis heute auch keine Trackingnummer um zu verfolgen wo es nun steckt...

Die Saso Carbon Ti dürfte dich locker tragen, bin regelmäßig mit Rucksack unterwegs, 10kg sind da schon leichter Standard, teilweiße waren es schon bis zu 25kg, damit bin ich fahrfertig weit über deine 85kg hinaus...


----------



## scylla (27. März 2013)

Lock3 schrieb:


> (wobei da gerade Stop wegen Materialausstand ist)


----------



## Lock3 (27. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>



ich setz mich mal dazu


----------



## voiture balai (29. März 2013)

Hi,
da ich noch auf meinen Rahmen warte, weiß ich derzeit nicht, welchen Bremsadapter ich hinten fürs BFe brauche. Aus den Bildern schließe ich auf eine IS-Bremsaufnahme, korrekt? Oder ist die bei den neuen Rahmen schon PM?

Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (29. März 2013)

Moin, is' IS.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2013)

Was ich von Herstellerseite bestätige


----------



## voiture balai (29. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, dann kann ich schonmal die notwendigen Kleinteile besorgen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. April 2013)

Einfach mal frech reinkopiert 

Pumptrack:





Flatdrop  





Und nochmal so 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## kona.orange (9. April 2013)

Uuhhh... aahhh... Bei mir wirds spannend. Ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig.


----------



## kona.orange (9. April 2013)

Und da ist er.  
Erstmal ran mit Watte und Wachs. Soll ja schön bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (9. April 2013)

Geiler Montageständer!


----------



## Nafets190 (9. April 2013)

yesss. So sauber wirds nie wieder  Welche Größe?


----------



## kona.orange (9. April 2013)

Größe M, bin 174m


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2013)

Oh, ein Wurzelzwerg


----------



## kona.orange (9. April 2013)

Bitte???  Wurzelzwerg? Ich geb dir!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2013)

Pass bloß auf ich bin gigantische 173 und somit sogar ein Schrumpfwurzelzwerg.


----------



## kona.orange (9. April 2013)

Eine meiner Lieblingssportarten:
Fallschirmspringen... ...unterm Teppich im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## LosNatas (11. April 2013)

Mein neuer Vorbau fürs Bfe.
Wollte mal was kürzeres als mein 70mm Thomson probieren.
Das schöne dabei ist, der Neue ist auch noch leichter.
50mm lang und 136g schwer


----------



## nullstein (11. April 2013)

Ein toller Vorbau!Und steif wie Ochse.
Die integrierte Ahead-Kappe erlaubt es leider nicht,temporär die Front abzusenken.Für ne flachere Front muss man immer gleich sägen :-(


----------



## LosNatas (11. April 2013)

ja das ist leider ein Nachteil, aber er müßte bei mir zum Glück ohne Sägen passen.
Du hast ja die Pedale von denen. Und bist du zufrieden?

Jetzt such ich nur noch eine Sattelstütze die optisch und von der Verarbeitung gleichwertig mit meiner Thomson Elite ist. Sie sollte nur etwas leichter sein.
Ich habe schon an die Masterpiece gedacht, weiß aber nicht ob sie mir nicht zu kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (11. April 2013)

Die Pedale sind die besten,die ich bisher gefahren bin.Sind definitiv ihr Geld wert!
Wie?Der Vorbau passt ohne sägen?Weißt du schon die gewünschte Cockpithöhe exakt?Ich brauch immer ne Weile,bis ich die perfekte Höhe gefunden hab.
Wollte auch eine Masterpiece,aber ich brauch beim BFe die 410mm der Elite.


----------



## LosNatas (11. April 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt seit einiger Zeit die gleiche Höhe und ich denke ich bleibe jetzt auch dabei.

Die Pedale hätte ich auch gerne in schwarz,aber gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen.
Am wichtigsten ist erstmal eine schöne top verarbeitete Sattelstütze


----------



## nullstein (11. April 2013)

Ja es ist nicht einfach die Pedale in schwarz zu bekommen (zumindest zu einem vernünftigen Preis).Ich mag aber die raw Variante lieber.Da sieht man den Feindkontakt nicht so heftig


----------



## kona.orange (14. April 2013)

Der Wurzelzwerg hat ein bischen gebastelt am Wochenende. Es ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber schön ist es schon.


----------



## derAndre (14. April 2013)

Gefällt mir gut. Ich würde sagen fertig. Antrieb wird überbewertet und setzt sich mit Sicherheit nicht durch 

Lediglich die Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung würde ich noch mal überdenken.


----------



## kona.orange (15. April 2013)

Ja, das sieht in der Tat seltsam aus mit der Bremsleitung. Liegt aber irgendwie an der Perspektive vom Foto oder sowas. Tatsächlich liegt der Zug gut. Mittlerweile auch mit Antrieb. Heute erste Ausfahrt. Froi!


----------



## derAndre (15. April 2013)

Naja, du nutzt die Halter für die bremsleitung und die Remote der sattelstützte. Außerdem würde ich hinten innen an der sattelstrebe vorbei gehen. Aber das ist Korinthenkackerei ;-)


----------



## kona.orange (15. April 2013)

Halter für die Stützenleitung: Bereits geändert.
An der Strebe innen vorbei: Würd ich schon gerne, da aber Gustl = Schwimmsattel würde die Leitung bei dieser Verlegung der Bremskörper in Richtung Scheibe drücken und die Bremse noch mehr schleifen lassen, als sie es ohnehin schon tut. (Allerdings bin ich mir grad auch nich sicher ob nicht der Leitungsabgang etwas drehbar ist und wenn ja, wie weit. Dann würde inne gehen.)
Wie du siehst kack ich auch ganz gern Korinthen.


----------



## kona.orange (15. April 2013)

So. Fertsch.




Und nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (16. April 2013)

Hübsch, Sonne betrachtet ist der Lenker garnicht mehr so rot.

Aber, mach da mal lieber Stopfen in die Lenker. Stanzt sonst vielleicht mal unschöne Löcher in Körperteile wo keine Löcher reingehören.

Dann ist's fertsch.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (28. April 2013)

Sorry aber ich muss euch nochmal ne Reifenfrage stellen:

Ich gehe ja auf dieses Jugendcamp und öfters nochmal in den Bike park und dafür würde ich eigentlich schon gerne ein paar fette Reifen haben 
Ich hatte mir überlegt, vielleicht High Roller oder Minions zu kaufen, wenn möglich gebraucht weil ich nicht soo viel Geld ausgeben wöllte... Hat jemand eine bessere Idee?
Oder hat jemand was abzugeben?


----------



## derAndre (28. April 2013)

Ich habs schon mehrfach gesagt aber ich werde nicht mÃ¼de den 2.5er Minion fÃ¼r das Vorderrad zu loben. Mehr braucht man meines Erachtens nicht am Hardtail aber auch nicht weniger  Ich habe eine 60 TPI Exo Protection mit nem Single Compount. Da fÃ¤hrst Du nicht die obere Schicht runter und verlierst von jetzt auf gleich den Grip (wie beim Fat Albert).

Hinten ist dann ziemlich schnuppe. Das Hinterrad rennt bei Deiner dicken Gabel und einem ordentlichen Reifen dem Vorderrad ohnehin Willenlos hinterher. Da fahre ich einen Ardent in 2.4.

Wobei die Tourentauglichkeit fÃ¼r mich dabei schon ein wenig leidet. Heute 42 Kilometer und 850 hm zwischen lauter Hans DÃ¤mpfen, Nobby Nics und Racing Ralphs war schon bitter. 

Ich fahre beide Tubeless mit mittlerem Luftdruck (V: 1,8 - 2,0 Bar, ca. H: 2,2 Bar) Zu wenig mÃ¶gen die Maxxis ohne Schlauch nicht, habe ich gehÃ¶rt.

Ich wÃ¼rde sie nicht gebraucht kaufen. Das lohnt sich meines Erachtens nicht. Der Minion kostet um 35,-â¬ neu. DafÃ¼r weiÃte was Du hast. Den kleinen Minion kann ich Ã¼brigens am Hinterrad nicht so empfehlen. Da habe ich mir zwei mal die Karkasse am Hinterrad durch gewalkt. Am Stereo fahre ich den gerade vorne aber da ich damit wenig fahre, kann ich dazu noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2013)

Ich hab den 2.35er Minion in super tacky vorne. Der ist perfekt für's BFe, läuft wie auf Schienen.
Ich fahre auch am Freerider schon Ewigkeiten nur Minions außer wenn's extrem matschig ist. Ich finde aber der Minion ist ein Reifen der auch mit moderatem Matsch noch exzellent umgehen kann, grade in 2.35!


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. April 2013)

Wenn Minion, dann 2.5 und weich vorne für den Bikepark. Ich finde den High Roller als Allrounder ab noch etwas besser und vorne reicht ein 2.4er EXO. 
Die 3C sind teuer, aber richtig gut und halten lange; das Schwalbe Problem gibts nicht, da die Gummimischungen nicht geschichtet sind.


----------



## scylla (28. April 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn Minion, dann 2.5 und weich vorne für den Bikepark. Ich finde den High Roller als Allrounder ab noch etwas besser und vorne reicht ein 2.4er EXO.
> Die 3C sind teuer, aber richtig gut und halten lange; das Schwalbe Problem gibts nicht, da die Gummimischungen nicht geschichtet sind.



unterschreib 

oder noch besser Maxxis-OEM Reifen von dem pöhsen Vertrieb mit den zwei "O" und dem Bindestrich dazwischen. Die haben die Maxxis EXO Karkasse wie z.B. die Highroller II auch (meiner Meinung nach identisch), und ein eigenes Profil, das wohl (Aussage von rayc) sehr gut funktioniert. Das beste daran: statt 40-50 Euro wie die Maxxis Reifen, kosten die 15-20 Euro 

(Jetzt aber schnell weg hier, vor Steine und Bierdosen fliegen *duck*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)

Cheers,

Find den Bfe ech ein schöner rahmen. Plan ihn als allround hardtail, sprich:

Zum enduro crossen, zum winterbiken, zum faxen: kleine dirt und trial spielereien aber eben auch als transporter fürn roemer kindersitz (nicht anhänger)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ePheyfF2oco

Ist das kompatibel? Der zug von umwerfer ist im weg, aber im falle wo man ohne umwerfer fährt. Stört die "umwerferzugshalterung" nicht? Reifenfreiheit?

Ach ja: hat jemand die reach und stack werte von dem bike?

Danke


----------



## derAndre (7. Mai 2013)

Hier mal die werte die ich von Paul aus UK bekommen habe:


> BFe3 with 160mm forks in the unloaded condition, stack is 591mm, reach is 376mm


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)

Danke. Bei welcher rahmengrösse?


----------



## derAndre (7. Mai 2013)

M


----------



## bike_schrat (9. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,

mal ne Frage:
Hab nen Riss in meinen Cube-HT-Rahmen reinfabriziert und will mir jetzt auch nen Cotic BFe besorgen  und brauche mal Eure Tipps:

Rahmengröße wahrscheinlich am besten M bei 1,75 m Körpergröße und ca. 79cm Schritt wenn ich damit Touren fahren will und dabei auch mal nen bißchen technisch spielen?

Habe hier ne 100mm Recon rumliegen und ne 160mm Magura Wotan mit jeweils 1 1/8 Schaft -> Was ist Euer Tipp in Sachen Steuersatz?

Habt Ihr Tipps in Sachen Sattelstütze? Ich denke mal auf jeden fall 400mm oder länger? Besser gekröpft oder ungekröpft? Irgendwelche guten Tipps in Sachen Hersteller / Modell?

Der Rest wird dann einfach vom bestehenden Hardtail übernommen 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und nen schönen Feiertag allerseits!


----------



## Baelko (9. Mai 2013)

M ist perfekt bei deiner Größe wenn dein Schwerpunkt auf Touren/Trails liegt. 

Du kannst einen Hope oder Acros Steuersatz nehmen und dann den optionalen Konusring (Acros) oder Konusringadapter (Hope). So passen deine 1 1/8 Gabeln. 

Falls du dann irgendwann auf Tapered-Gabeln umsteigen solltest, nimmst du einfach den Oversizekonus der den Steuersätzen beiliegt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Mai 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> M ist perfekt bei deiner Größe wenn dein Schwerpunkt auf Touren/Trails liegt.
> 
> Du kannst einen Hope oder Acros Steuersatz nehmen und dann den optionalen Konusring (Acros) oder Konusringadapter (Hope). So passen deine 1 1/8 Gabeln.
> 
> Falls du dann irgendwann auf Tapered-Gabeln umsteigen solltest, nimmst du einfach den Oversizekonus der den Steuersätzen beiliegt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2013)

Und wenn du zwischen den Gabeln tauschen willst, kauf direkt zwei Konen. Sonst hast du nervige Schrauberei. Die 10-17â¬ sind bestens inverstiert

SattelstÃ¼tze: P6 ist recht leicht und gut konstruiert, zum Eloxal sag ich mal nix. Sonst Thomson.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Mai 2013)

Seit letzter Woche meins!


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Mai 2013)

Danke noch allerseits für die Tipps - dann gehts jetzt mal ans Ordern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (11. Mai 2013)

Da der Thread ja eh kein wirklicher Aufbauthread mehr ist stell ich meine Frage zur Rahmengröße auch einfach mal hier. 

Bin 172cm/80cm SL und will mir ein BFe aufbauen.
Ich liege laut der Cotic Seite (Usual Height Range     5'5" - 5'8") grade noch so bei einen S Rahmen.
Wenn ich mir die Empfehlungen hier im Forum durchlese wäre aber wohl eher der M Rahmen passend.

Der Unterschied zwischen S und M ist bis auf das 4cm längere Sitzrohr nicht gerade riesig.
Allerdings will ich das Rad so "spielerisch" wie irgendwie möglich, gleichzeitig aber auchnoch halbwegs gut den Berg hochkommen.
Ich habe nicht vor eine Variostütze zu verbauen und hab kein Problem damit eine lange Sattelstütze zu fahren.
Längere Touren sind eigentlich auchnich geplant, es soll hauptsächlich als Spaßrad für alles mögliche dienen.
Gabel wird eine 150er reinkommen, ein 50er Vorbau und ein 760er Lenker mit 15-20mm Rise.

Denkt ihr der S Rahmen wäre für mich die bessere Wahl?


Danke schonmal wenn wer nen Tipp auf Lager hat


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2013)

Ich bin 170 groß mit Schrittlänge 82cm und absolut happy mit meinem S Rahmen. Vorbau ist 40mm und Lenker ist 740mm. 
Ich mag es auch spielerisch und hab keine Remotestütze. Eine 410er Thomson Sattelstütze tut's wunderbar, könnte ich wahrscheinlich sogar ein paar cm kürzen.


----------



## derAndre (12. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> ...172cm/80cm SL ... so "spielerisch" wie irgendwie möglich ... Längere Touren sind eigentlich auchnich geplant, es soll hauptsächlich als Spaßrad für alles mögliche dienen ...



Klingt für mich nach S auch wenn ich mittlerweile gerne mal einen L im Vergleich fahren würde bei 184/84


----------



## Baelko (12. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> ....
> Bin 172cm/80cm SL und will mir ein BFe aufbauen.
> Ich liege laut der Cotic Seite (Usual Height Range     5'5" - 5'8") grade noch so bei einen S Rahmen.....
> Denkt ihr der S Rahmen wäre für mich die bessere Wahl?.....


.......Hallo, ja, ein S ist völlig korrekt bei deinen Anforderungen an das Bike. Passt perfekt, auch da die Rahmen ein eher längeres Oberrohr haben. Bleibt dir die Qual der Farbwahl


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2013)

S bei 80cm SL passt bestens. Da reicht auch eine normale 400er Stütze.


----------



## Asko (12. Mai 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 
Dann wirds das kleine


----------



## nullstein (12. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr bei 184cm und SL 85cm ein M mit einer 410er Thomson (die auch komplett brauche).
Würde dir auch zu S raten.
Das BFe geht übrigens wie Sau.Geiles Teil.Meins bekommt demnächst wohl ein Update...


----------



## LosNatas (12. Mai 2013)

was kann man den bei deinem noch Updaten?


----------



## nullstein (12. Mai 2013)

Es wird wohl ne neue Pike und evtl XX1 kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (12. Mai 2013)

Bestellt!

Mein Aufbau wird wohl recht unspektakulär, aber ich hab das Gefühl ich werde viel Spaß mit dem Rad haben 

Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen:

-Cotic BFe Hellgrün in S
-Nukeproof Steuersatz
-Fox Talas 32 150mm
-Deore LX Kurbel 26/36/Bash und Saint Pedale
-SLX 2x10 Schaltung mit 11-36 Kassette
-Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung
-Bremsen SLX 675 203mm/180mm
-Bontrager Rythm Tubeless Laufradsatz
-Reifen vermutlich 2x RubberQueen 2.4
-Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel werden sich hoffentlich in der Garage finden


----------



## Asko (21. Mai 2013)

B2T 

Heute eingetroffen das gute Stück 
Viel konnt ich leider nochnicht machen da einige wichtige Teile (Steuersatz, Kettenführung, Lenker, Vorbau, Bash) noch auf dem Postweg sind, hoffe bis zum Ende der Woche gehts weiter 





Denke der S Rahmen war aufjedenfall die richtige Wahl.
Freu mich schon riesig auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> B2T
> 
> 
> Denke der S Rahmen war aufjedenfall die richtige Wahl.
> Freu mich schon riesig auf die erste Ausfahrt



Mit den dicken Schluppen im kurzen Hinterbau sehen die Bifi immer fast aus wie fat bikes.
 @Asko, achte mal drauf ob die Queen in 2.4 auch unter Last im Dreck wirklich in den Hinterbau passt. Der Wicked Will in 2.5 hat bei mir minimal Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## Asko (21. Mai 2013)

Viel Platz ist wirklich nicht.
Aber auchnicht so wenig das ich mir im ersten moment Sorgen gemacht hätte.
Mit den Dreck könntest aber durchaus recht haben.

Ich werd einfach mal an den entsprechenden Stellen etwas Schutzfolie rumkleben und das ganz beobachten. 

Die RubberQueen is eh schon nichtmehr die beste und wird bei Gelegenheit ausgetauscht.

Da ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz sicher bin was ich mit dem Rad alles anstellen kann/will kommen erstmal die alten Schlappen drauf


----------



## PiR4Te (21. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand die Kettenstrebenlänge für den M Rahmen und den Lenkwinkel mit 150er bzw 160er Gabel ohne SAG? 

Die Daten sind auf der HP leider nicht zu finden.

Thx und Gruß


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Mai 2013)

Genauer schauen 

Kettenstrebe hat 420mm
http://www.eaven-cycles.com/images/Eaven-Cycles/Geometrien/Bilder_Geometrie/BFe_Geometrie.jpg

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe --> Sizing
_All measurements based on 140mm travel fork sagged 30mm.
(Figures in brackets are static for 140mm fork).
*Add or subtract 1 deg to the angles based on 20mm longer or shorter forks.*_​http://www.cotic.co.uk/geek/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Viel Platz ist wirklich nicht.
> Aber auchnicht so wenig das ich mir im ersten moment Sorgen gemacht hätte.
> Mit den Dreck könntest aber durchaus recht haben.
> 
> ...



Hängt ja auch noch ein bisschen von der Maulweite der Felge ab aber die Queen baut so fett, das ich mir vorstellen könnte das das Baby dir den Lack vom Rahmen knabbert wenn mal mit ein bisschen Speed und Druck durch die Kurven schrubbst. Von einer Fangopackung mal ganz abgesehen. 

Was Du mit dem Bike alles anstellen kannst und wirst kann ich Dir sagen:
*ALLES​*außer vielleicht stundenlanges palmerisches Kopfsteinpflastergeballer hehe.


----------



## Asko (22. Mai 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Was Du mit dem Bike alles anstellen kannst und wirst kann ich Dir sagen:
> *ALLES​*



Die Frage ist nur ob _ICH_ alles kann was das Rad mitmachen würde 


Hab einen Bontrager Laufradsatz drauf, die Maulweite is ungefähr mit der alten Flow zu vergleichen (~22mm)
Ich hoffe einfach mal das es passt, vom Platz her könnte es grade so gut gehn.
Komforttechnisch wäre die dicke Queen bestimmt toll.


----------



## Baelko (22. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> B2T
> 
> Heute eingetroffen das gute Stück
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1382124
> ....


 Schön an den Aufbaustories finde ich ja auch immer den Blick in die (fremde) Werkstatt. In der Hitliste der "aufgeräumtesten Werkstatt 2013" liegst du ganz weit vorne!


----------



## Asko (22. Mai 2013)

So richtig ordentlich ist wohl auch was anderes, aber ich kann ganzgut damit leben 
Hab gestern extra noch umgeräumt damit das Bifi einen schönen Platz in der Mitte bekommt 
Hoffentlich trudelt die Lieferung von CRC bald ein, will weiterbasteln.


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Mai 2013)

Danke 



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Genauer schauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Irgendwie finde ich den Sitzwinkel etwas flach (- 2°) und den Lenkwinkel noch etwas steil (+1°) (beides mit einer 160er Gabel.

Irgendwie kommt mir der SW mit der kurzen Kettenstrebe zum berg hoch  fahren nicht ganz tauglich vor. Ich würde das Bike gerne als  "Enduro" nutzen und auch steile Anstige (bsp 22%) damit faren können.

Wie fährt sich das bike denn bergauf? 

Gruß


----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2013)

Der Sitzwinkel könnte schon etwas steiler sein. Ich fahre lange Anstiege mit mehr oder weniger abgesenkter Gabel (je nach Steigung). Nicht weil das Bike steigt sondern weil es schlicht komfortabler ist. Ein Grund für mich die UTurn Lyrik gewählt zu haben.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2013)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nett formuliert: es könnte besser gehen. 
Keine Ahnung, was der SW darstellen soll. Das einzige, was ich an dem Bike nicht mag. Ich hatte mein BFe jetzt 2 Wochen lang mit Luft-Lyrik (also 160mm nicht absenkbar) mit in der Sierra Nevada. Die Auffahrten dort sind teils etwas abartig steil. Geendet hat's mit ordentlich Rückenschmerzen, und am Ende bin ich den ein- oder anderen Meter lieber gelaufen auch wenn ich eigentlich noch hätte drücken können. Einfach unkomfortabel so von hinten zu treten.
Bei mir gibt's jetzt auch ne U-Turn rein, auf die 200g Mehrgewicht sei ge***

Lenkwinkel finde ich in der Praxis gut, auch wenn's sich in der Theorie wirklich ein wenig steil liest. Bergab macht das Rad jedenfalls richtig fett Laune


----------



## derAndre (23. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nett formuliert: es könnte besser gehen.
> Keine Ahnung, was der SW darstellen soll. Das einzige, was ich an dem Bike nicht mag. Ich hatte mein BFe jetzt 2 Wochen lang mit Luft-Lyrik (also 160mm nicht absenkbar) mit in der Sierra Nevada. Die Auffahrten dort sind teils etwas abartig steil. Geendet hat's mit ordentlich Rückenschmerzen, und am Ende bin ich den ein- oder anderen Meter lieber gelaufen auch wenn ich eigentlich noch hätte drücken können. Einfach unkomfortabel so von hinten zu treten.
> Bei mir gibt's jetzt auch ne U-Turn rein, auf die 200g Mehrgewicht sei ge***
> 
> Lenkwinkel finde ich in der Praxis gut, auch wenn's sich in der Theorie wirklich ein wenig steil liest. Bergab macht das Rad jedenfalls richtig fett Laune



Der Lenkwinkel ist völlig in Ordnung. Besonders bei ner 160mm Forke. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen ne Modeerscheinung oder geht in Richtung Downhillbike. 65,8° ohne SAG entspricht den meisten Enduro- und Freeridebikes am Markt. Wenn es noch flacher wird, geht das meines Erachtens in Richtung Downhillbike. Außerdem würde das breite Einsatzspektrum des Bike unter einem flacheren Lenkwinkel leiden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2013)

Ein Angleset sollte bei beidem etwas Abhilfe schaffen. Habe grade über den flacheren Lenkwinkel nachgedacht und bin dabei darüber gestolpert, dass dann auch der Sitzwinkel steiler wird, wenn auch nur minimal. 
Beim neuen Rocket gibts also definitiv ein Works Components -1(,5) Grad Steuersatz (beim BFE würden sich -2 Grad sicher auch nicht schlecht machen), wenn ich denn endlich den passenden finde.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ein Angleset sollte bei beidem etwas Abhilfe schaffen. Habe grade über den flacheren Lenkwinkel nachgedacht und bin dabei darüber gestolpert, dass dann auch der Sitzwinkel steiler wird, wenn auch nur minimal.
> Beim neuen Rocket gibts also definitiv ein Works Components -1(,5) Grad Steuersatz (beim BFE würden sich -2 Grad sicher auch nicht schlecht machen), wenn ich denn endlich den passenden finde.



Sitzwinkel ändert sich nur minimal, das geht eigentlich fast im "Rauschen" unter. Ebenso das Tretlager, das wandert minimal nach unten.

Ich würd den LW aber weder am BFe noch am Rocket verändern wollen. Das spritzige Fahrverhalten finde ich gerade recht erfrischend. Man muss halt mehr tun, um auf dem Bock oben zu bleiben. Im Gegensatz zum BFe fährt sich mein Ragley Troof (14'' Rahmen) fast schon wie ein Langholzlaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre das Rocket halt etwas anders und habe mir auf Fels und Kindskopfgroßem Schotter in den Alpen bei 45 Sachen teilweise etwas mehr Laufruhe gewünscht. 1° wäre schon nett, auch weil es ermöglicht eine kürzere Gabel zu fahren.


----------



## Asko (23. Mai 2013)

Geht voran 

Steuersatz: Check
Kettenführung: Check
Bier: Check





Hoffentlich wirklich Nukeproof 





Das erste mal Frischluft schnuppern





Bischen mehr Teile drangebaut





Eigentlich fehlt jetz nurnoch Lenker und Bash.
Der Bash ist nicht so wichtig, den kann ich jederzeit dranbauen.
Aber ohne den richtigen Lenker gehts leider erstmal nicht weiter, sonst passt nachher nix.
Mit etwas Glück kommt er am Samstag noch, ansonsten wirds leider erst am Montag fertig.


----------



## Asko (24. Mai 2013)

Leider haben sie mir den falschen Lenker geschickt. 
Hatte 20mm Rise bestellt und 5mm bekommen, aber ich geb ihm mal ne Chance...
Der richtige Bash fehlt noch, ansonsten isses fürs erste eigentlich fertig.


Vielleicht bekommt das gute Stück morgen gleich den ersten Matsch, den ersten Gipfel und vielleicht sogar noch etwas Neuschnee zu sehn


----------



## kona.orange (24. Mai 2013)

Ich find den Lenker geil an dem Rad. Farblich als auch von der Form. 
Ich wünsch dir aber andere Kurbeln. Einfach der Optik wegen.
Dir und mir und uns allen viel Spaß mit dem Bifi.


----------



## Asko (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, die Kurbel passt leider wirklich nicht 100%ig und wird ausgetauscht wenn mir im Bikemarkt mal was über den Weg läuft.

Kommt noch ein Hope Bashguard dran da der andre zu klein ist, der wirds aber vermutlich auchnicht besser machen.


----------



## Asko (25. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt das gute Stück morgen gleich den ersten Matsch, den ersten Gipfel und vielleicht sogar noch etwas Neuschnee zu sehn



Hätts wohl nicht so laut sagen sollen mit dem Neuschnee...





Man hat das heute Laune gemacht mit dem BFe 
Der S Rahmen passt 100%ig


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2013)




----------



## Asko (27. Mai 2013)

Soooo  

Auch wenn ein MTB ja eh nie wirklich fertig ist, würde ich sagen mein BFe Aufbau ist vollendet.

Hab die Zugverlegung nochmal komplett geändert, den richtigen Bashguard montiert und bequemere Griffe mussten her.









Hab am Wochenende schon 2 relativ große Touren damit gemacht und bin immernoch total hin und weg wieviel Spaß das Rad macht 

Die RubberQueen 2.4 hat bisher keine Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen und bleibt erstmal.

Das ShadowPlus Schaltwerk is richtig angenehm, die Kette ist deutlich ruhiger als an meinen AM Fully mit der gleichen Kettenführung.


----------



## Nafets190 (27. Mai 2013)

Vollended haha 

An der Kurbel sehe ich noch Petential, ist zwar gut aber passt doch nicht so ganz ins Gesamtkonzept. Wenn du viel Tourst hätte ich ne automatische Sattelstütze dran .

Ansonsten super Aufbau. Gefällt 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (30. Mai 2013)

...so, habe mein Projekt "altes XC-Hardtail mit Riss im Rahmen + Teile von altem Enduro zu was neuem mixen" jetzt fahrbereit (wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig) und eben ner 2. Testfahrt unterzogen.

Ist ne schöne Ergänzung zum 180mm-Stahlfeder/Öl-Tret-Freerider. Spürbar leichter, rollt wesentlich besser, geht aber trotzdem ne Menge damit. Z.B. hat man für Steilstufen mit dem Aufbau wirklich ordentlich Platz für hohe Dinger unterm Innenlager und auch über kleinere Sprünge fliegt's schön. Und einfach treten mit hohem Sattel ist auch gut


----------



## chem (1. Juni 2013)

So liebe Leute, ich hab da mal eine Frage:

Habt ihr schon mal über entlacken nachgedacht? Ich habe das bei meinem BFe (2. Generation in Blau) über den Winter vor. Gibt es irgendetwas zu beachten?


----------



## PiR4Te (1. Juni 2013)

Schönes Ding!

WelcheRahmengröße ist das? Wie groß bist du und wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel?


Viele fragen 



bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...so, habe mein Projekt "altes XC-Hardtail mit Riss im Rahmen + Teile von altem Enduro zu was neuem mixen" jetzt fahrbereit (wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig) und eben ner 2. Testfahrt unterzogen.
> 
> Ist ne schöne Ergänzung zum 180mm-Stahlfeder/Öl-Tret-Freerider. Spürbar leichter, rollt wesentlich besser, geht aber trotzdem ne Menge damit. Z.B. hat man für Steilstufen mit dem Aufbau wirklich ordentlich Platz für hohe Dinger unterm Innenlager und auch über kleinere Sprünge fliegt's schön. Und einfach treten mit hohem Sattel ist auch gut


----------



## bike_schrat (1. Juni 2013)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> 
> WelcheRahmengröße ist das? Wie groß bist du und wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel?
> 
> ...



Rahmengröße = M, Körpergröße = 175cm, Federweg = 160mm


----------



## PiR4Te (1. Juni 2013)

Das wäre bei gleicher Größe auch meine Wahl und mein Aufbau als Enduro/Touren Hardtail.


----------



## Baelko (2. Juni 2013)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Das wäre bei gleicher Größe auch meine Wahl und mein Aufbau als Enduro/Touren Hardtail.


....Bei Größe 1,75 passt der M Rahmen optimal, alternativ geht auch eine 150iger Gabel. 

In 3 Wochen nach dem Festival in Willingen lösen wir unseren Cotic Fuhrpark auf, also die Showbikes die wir auf den Festivals dabei hatten. 

Da wird auch BFe Komplettbike in Größe M mit grünem Rahmen und einer RS Revelation frei. Sonst sind da Syntace Komponenten dran, ein SRAM X9/X7 Mix und Acros/Notubes Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (2. Juni 2013)

Ich kann auch bestätigen das bei 175cm Körpergröße der M Rahmen einfach perfekt passt.

Da mein Ziel mit meinem Bfe als Enduro /Touren Bike, an die 12,5kg Marke zu kommen, noch nicht erreicht ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob die Revelation gut funktioniert?
Im Moment habe ich eine Sektor mit DPC, aber die Revelation ist ja noch mal leichter.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2013)

Das kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. Ich finde sie kacke (also sagen wir mal, dass die Leistung nicht dem Anspruch an eine AM-Gabel entspricht). Schau dir mal die neue Auron an. Suntour hat imo die deutlich besser arbeitenden Luftgabeln und die Auron hat das Dämpfungssystem von der "großen" Durolux.
Ansonsten auf die Pike warten.


----------



## nullstein (2. Juni 2013)

@LosNatas:
Warum baust du deine Sektor nicht einfach auf SoloAir um?Sollte die günstigste Variante sein und spart Gewicht.


----------



## LosNatas (2. Juni 2013)

Ja SoloAir ist so eine Sache bis jetzt brauchte ich die Absenkung nicht unbedingt, 
aber heute habe ich festgestellt schön wenn man sie hat.

Die Suntour Gabeln hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm, werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Die Pike ist natürlich nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2013)

Mein Tipp ist die Auron. ich bin die Suntourgabeln auf dem Festival gefahren und fand die Lux besser als die Lyrik und die Epicon besser als die Revelation.


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Juni 2013)

...noch eine Frage:
Bei schnellen Wurzelabfahrten etc. springt mir öfters die Kette runter beim Bfe. Ne richtig dicke Kettenführung möchte ich mir aber nicht draufschrauben, da für mich Trail/Touren-Hardtail mit Spieltrieb als Downhillbike.
Habt Ihr Tipps bzgl. ner einfachen kleinen, nicht zu schweren Kettenführung für zwei Kettenblätter (also schaltbar)? Danke.


----------



## Asko (14. Juni 2013)

Ich find den Blackspire Stinger gut.


Ne andere Gabel würd mich auch noch reizen. 
Ich warte jetz aber erstmal noch dieses Jahr ab wie sich das mit den neuen "Enduro" Gabeln entwickelt.


----------



## RnR Dude (14. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Kefü vom User Lock3? Die Kefü findest du *hier*.


----------



## bike_schrat (15. Juni 2013)

Danke Euch beiden  Dann werde ich es mal mit einem Stinger probieren und einfach mitbestellen, wenn ich mal wieder was habe. Wollte nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben dafür.


----------



## derAndre (16. Juni 2013)

Was sagt Ihr PornoverdÃ¤chtig oder too much:




Ich tendiere gerade zu Porno aber im Grunde ist das nicht so wichtig. Es geht um die 35mm Rise. Zum einen kann ich jetzt den Lenker um 240Â° drehen und bin gespannt wie sich der Rise auf Touren und aufm dem Trail auswirkt. Wenn es besser ist, gucke ich ob ich nicht einen Syntace mit entsprechenden Rise bekomme. Zum testen ist der mit 30,-â¬ Festivalpreis genau richtig. Ist natÃ¼rlich auf 760mm gekÃ¼rzt.

War nett den Lord und Carsten persÃ¶nlich kennen zu lernen, ein paar wirklich gute RÃ¤der zu testen und mit meinem Sohn zusammen den Freeride runter zu rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2013)

Top


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2013)

Stinger ist top, aber du solltest sie im Knick anfeilen um sie weit genug hoch zu bekommen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Stinger ist top, aber du solltest sie im Knick anfeilen um sie weit genug hoch zu bekommen.



Ok, dann ging das nicht nur mir so  ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2013)

Das machen eigentlich alle beim BFe


----------



## bike_schrat (18. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Stinger ist top, aber du solltest sie im Knick anfeilen um sie weit genug hoch zu bekommen.



o.k., danke, das klingt jetzt eher etwas spannend, aber gut. wird schon klappen. solange es danach noch hält...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Juni 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> o.k., danke, das klingt jetzt eher etwas spannend, aber gut. wird schon klappen. solange es danach noch hält...



Nee, nee, das klappt schon. Du musst nicht viel wegnehmen. Nur ein wenig "glatt" - feilen


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2013)

Ich kann meine mal fotografieren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2013)

Hier meine Stinger. Da ist schon arg viel dran rumgefeilt, da sie am Rocket nochmal mehr Platz braucht:


----------



## bike_schrat (19. Juni 2013)

i see - vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (19. Juni 2013)

für so Fälle hab ich ne bessere Lösung 





(ist eig mal für Cube so gefräst worden)


----------



## gnatscha (26. Juni 2013)

kann mir wer sagen fuer ne nabe ich brauch ?( oder eie auch immer man das nennt ). haett einen lrs mit 135/10. Passt das oder brauch ich ne andre nabe ?


----------



## Asko (26. Juni 2013)

135x10 passt


----------



## nullstein (27. Juni 2013)

Bevorsie in den Bikemarkt kommt,wollte ich hier kurz fragen.
Falls noch jemand eine Gabel für sein BFe braucht:
ich verkaufe meine RS Sektor SoloAir schwarz,20mm,tapered.
Bei Interesse pn.

Bikemarktanzeige kommt,sobald ich die Gabel ausgebaut habe.


----------



## nullstein (20. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen,ob die XX1 (Kassette,SW) am BFe passt?Es soll ja Bikes geben,wo es eng ist bzw nicht klappt.


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

So mein BFe hat für den Urlaub etwas zugenommen.Waage zeigt jetzt 13,11kg an.
Änderungen für die Woche Saalbach:
Pike SA 150mm
VR: Conti Kaiser 2.4
HR: Baron 2.5

Der Baron schleift im Wiegetritt leider an den Kettenstreben :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (23. Juli 2013)

Ich will Bilder sehen.


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

Zu Befehl


----------



## LosNatas (23. Juli 2013)

Mit der Pike, für mich das schönste Bfe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall sau gut. Und das Gewicht passt auch mit den fetten Schlappen


----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2013)

die schwarze Pike kommt einfach gut 
Das Gewicht ist ein Knaller angesichts der Reifen.

Berghoch dann aber hoffentlich nur noch per Lift mit den Schlappen? 
Mehr als halb abgefahren geht der Baron 2.5 hinten imo noch ganz gut zu treten, aber wenn das Ding neu ist, dann machen selbst tausend Hömes schon keinen Spaß mehr.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall im Urlaub!


----------



## Asko (4. August 2013)

Habs mit der 32er Talas doch nichtmehr ausgehalten


----------



## gnatscha (12. August 2013)

Meins, ist nun auch fahrbereit, fehlt nurmehr das geld um die leitungen zu kürzen. 





Dank an all die, die mir mit Rat und Tat bei meinem gewichts"problem" geholfen haben


----------



## nullstein (12. August 2013)

Bis aufs Kabelwirrwarr und den Sattel sehr gut.Gefällt mir 

Leitungen kürzen kostet nichts,wenn man es selbst macht.


----------



## gnatscha (19. August 2013)

So die ersten 100 km sind gemacht. <3. Das mit dem kuerzen lass ich lieber nen fachmann machen, bei sowas kann ich nur Mist bauen.Gibt jetz noch 2 Sachen die mir Sorgen machen, und zwar wenn ich Hr bremse zieh Knallts immer. Keine Ahnung ob Laufrad oder Rahmen und meine Vr scheibe hat bei der letzten Ausfahrt angedangen zu dampfen und zu stinken. ( Hab die disc als v break missbraucht und war etwas lang auf der bremse). Hat das knallen was zu bedeuten, wie z.b. falsche montage ? Solltr ich bremsebelege wechseln ( auf der ebene bremst aie nun leicht schlechter, bergab noch nicht versucht ).

gruesse Micha


----------



## Laschpuffer (19. August 2013)

Klingt mir ein bisschen nach losem Bremssattel. Der lose Bremssattel könnte beim "Anlegen" der Beläge an die Scheibe durch die Drehrichtung des Rades gegen die Rahmenaufnahmen geschlagen werden. Ergebnis "klonk". Oder Scheibe lose. Sitzt beides fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnatscha (23. August 2013)

Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen nachzuschauen. Also eigtl ist alles fest angezogen. Habe jetzt noch festgestellt, dass bei jeder vollen Radumdrehung ein klicken kommt - nur am "montagestaender" nicht unter Last. Ausserdem macht die Bremse, nur die am HR ein nerfendes Gereusch beim bremsen. Also ein lautes anhaltendes tutn( oh gott ich kann ja gut beschreiben XD). 

mfg


----------



## LosNatas (28. August 2013)

Hallo,
falls jemand ein Cotic bfe sucht.
Ich würde mein Bfe Rahmen in der Größe M wohl verkaufen.
Den Rahmen habe ich im Februar 2013 gekauft.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## cave (28. August 2013)

hallo,
ich fahre am bfe einen alten shimano umwerfer 3fach und einen fat albert 2.4
problem ist , wenn ich auf das kleine blatt schalte/fahre  schleift der umwerfer an den stollen. 
Frage: gibt es einen umwerfer der nicht so weit nach innen ragt vielleicht von sram oder
shimano neueren baujahres?

gruß und danke


----------



## /dev/random (29. August 2013)

Ich fahr 'nen 3-fach XT (FD-M770 oder sowas) und einen Ardent 2.4". Auf dem kleinen Blatt ist der Abstand zum Reifen gering, aber normalerweise schleift nix. Wenn das Laufrad schief drin sitzt, oder der Achter doch zu krass ist, dann schleifts allerdings gerne mal.

Du kannst den Umwerfer auch mit der Begrenzungsschraube an seinen Kontaktversuchen mit dem Reifen hindern.  Ob dann allerdings die Kette noch halbwegs schleiffrei duch den Käfig läuft?


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

cave schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich fahre am bfe einen alten shimano umwerfer 3fach und einen fat albert 2.4
> problem ist , wenn ich auf das kleine blatt schalte/fahre  schleift der umwerfer an den stollen.
> Frage: gibt es einen umwerfer der nicht so weit nach innen ragt vielleicht von sram oder
> ...



ich hab am HT von der unaussprechlichen Firma (*Jehova*) einen 2x10fach XX-Umwerfer. Am Fully fahr ich einen SLX 665 (2x9fach). Beide haben einen kürzeren Käfig als die 3fach Shimano Umwerfer. Der XX ist glaub noch einen Ticken kürzer, der kommt bei gleicher Kettenstrebenlänge wie am BFe meinem 2,4'' Highroller noch nicht mal nahe, da er "vor" dem Reifen aufhört.

Wenn du 2fach fährst könntest du sowas machen. Ob du 9 oder 10fach fährst, und ob der Umwerfer 9fach oder 10fach ist, ist dabei völlig wurscht, genauso ob du Sram oder Shimano Schaltung hast. Beim Umwerfer misch ich die Teile immer lustig durcheinander, das funktioniert alles.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2013)

Wieso ist Sram unaussprechlich? S-ram ist halt falsch, auch wenns gefühlt 50% der Biker und Läden sagen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. August 2013)

Ei Loddi! Jetz machste misch awwäh feddisch. Jedäh halbweschs gebildete Mänsch waas, dasses im Hessische kah "R" gibbt. Zumindest nett midde im Wott! Siehe Dammstatt, Roggebäsch, Koltäh, Hambujäh un so weidäh! Frankfuäht is schon e eschte Uffgaab!!

EDIT:

Ich hatte früher mal Spanisch-Unterricht in der Schule; das war die Hölle! Da wo ein R gerollt werden sollte, kam nur ein krachendes "cch". So wurde aus dem perro schnell ein Pächo. Dafür kann der gemeine Hesse Gijon umso so besser aussprechen


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieso ist Sram unaussprechlich? S-ram ist halt falsch, auch wenns gefühlt 50% der Biker und Läden sagen.



wenn ihr's nicht anders wollt: *On-One*
Jetzt isses raus, Bierdosen und -flaschen, egal ob leer oder voll bitte nicht auf mich sondern auf Lord Shadow schmeißen


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2013)

Achso Ich dachte du meinst einen Umwerfer von der unaussprechlichen Firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. August 2013)

Haha. Ich dachte auch an S-RAM!


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2013)

pluralismus ist etwas feines 

wenn hier schon die schaltungsfreunde unter sich sind.

geht shimano zee schaltwerk mit sram 10-fach double tap (RR) hebeln?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2013)

Sram und Shimano vetragen sich immer nur am Umwerfer.


----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sram und Shimano vetragen sich immer nur am Umwerfer.



nicht ganz. 
9fach Sram Schalthebel (oder Gripshift) funktioniert mit 10fach Shimano Schaltwerk.


----------



## infectious (12. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Aufbauthread komm ich fast zu spät vor lauter Begeisterung 
Hier mein fast fertiges Bfe:







Leider wurde die falsche Kettenführung geliefert, oder ich bin zu blöd. Bestellt hab ich eine Shaman Enduro ISCG 05, aber die passt nicht ansatzweise. Woran liegts? Bfe ist doch ISCG und ISCG05 kompatibel? Die Löcher der Kefü liegen genau zwischen dem kleinen (47,7mm, ISCG03?) und den großen Radius (55,9mm, ISCG05?) der 3 Bohrungen.
Und das Schaltwerk werd ich beizeiten gegen ein shortcage eintauschen. Als Evolutionsstufe probier ich dann vielleicht mal ein 650b Vorderrad. Aber jetzt muss erstmal die Probefahrt erfolgen.

infectious


----------



## /dev/random (12. September 2013)

Das BFe hat eine ISCG05-Aufnahme (sagt zumindest die Cotic-Internetseite).
Ich fahre eine Blackspire Stinger, an der musste ich etwas feilen damit sie so passte wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. September 2013)

Yep,

feilen muss glaub ich jeder bei der Stinger...


----------



## nullstein (14. September 2013)

Sorry für OT,aber bevor es in den Bikemarkt kommt,wollt ich hier Bescheid geben.

Falls jemand einen BFe Rahmen in M und schwarz sucht,kann er sich gern bei mir melden.Werde meinen Rahmen inkl Acros tapered Steuersatz (+Reduzierkonus) und Hope Klemme abgeben.
Rahmen wurde Anfang des Jahres gekauft.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. September 2013)

Wiesu denn blus?


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wiesu denn blus?



Na war spät gestern,oder?

Die Knie machen die HT Bolzerei nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Nafets190 (15. September 2013)

Tach. Ich musste an der Stinger nichts wegfeilen. Obs an der Rahmengröße L liegt  glaube nicht.


----------



## infectious (15. September 2013)

Hm, ich glaube es war einfach nur der falsche Artikel. Jetzt kommt halt die truvativ x-guide ran. Wenn die nicht passt, wird geschweißt  bald gibt's vernünftige Bilder!

infectious


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. September 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Na war spät gestern,oder?
> 
> Die Knie machen die HT Bolzerei nicht mehr mit.



Ja. Hab die ganze Nacht alte Lindgrenbücher gelesen. Heute war Michael Ende dran


----------



## Schwimmer (16. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja. Hab die ganze Nacht alte Lindgrenbücher gelesen. Heute war Michael Ende dran




so, so ... 
"... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben sie noch heute. "

Vielleicht war ja das Motto der Veranstaltung auch:

*"Nie lang schnacken, Kopp in'n Nacken"*


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. September 2013)

Hallo?!  Ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## Schwimmer (17. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hallo?!  Ich muss arbeiten.



Sorry Malte, das konnte ich ja nicht wissen, aber die Vorlage war ja auch zu verlockend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. September 2013)

Alles gut. So blöde Scherze, dass ich grantig werde kann man garnicht über mich machen


----------



## AM_Heizer (17. September 2013)

Salü,

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ne 203er Scheibe hinten am BFE geht?

THX u Gruß, Alex


----------



## derAndre (18. September 2013)

Ähm, wie schwer bist Du denn dass Du sone große Scheibe hinten brauchst?
Ich denke das wird eng aber versucht habe ich es nicht. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wofür und ich wiege 100kg.


----------



## Baelko (18. September 2013)

203er Scheibe passt nicht.


----------



## chem (18. September 2013)

Also ich fahre im Moment eine 203er scheibe, aber am BFe II.

Liegt aber eher an einer mangelnden Alternative.


----------



## scylla (18. September 2013)

sei froh wenn's net passt.
ich musste mal quasi zwangsweise eine 203er scheiben hinten fahren, weil an meinem rahmen die bremsaufnahme verkehrt war. schön war das nicht, man musste die ganze zeit auf der hut sein, nicht zu überbremsen. mit entsprechenden bremsen reicht es da, den bremsgriff zu streicheln, und das hr blockiert.
ich würd's nicht machen, selbst wenn es ginge.


----------



## chem (18. September 2013)

Naja, so pauschale Aussagen halte ich für fehl am Platz. Ich fahre wie gesagt die 203er Scheibe mit einer aktuellen SLX Bremse. Ich kann dir sehr wohl entsprechend meinen Anforderungen dosieren und zwar nicht von 0 auf 1. Sondern ganz analog, wie es mir gefällt. Außerdem kann es bei richtig schweren Leuten, die besonders lange Abfahrten beschreiten und fehlende Bremstechnik an der Tagesordnung ist, schon Sinn machen.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. September 2013)

Es passt ganz knapp, ist aber laut Cotic / uns nicht zugelassen und du wirst dir den Rahmen beim Radein- und -ausbau massivst zerschrammeln.


----------



## AM_Heizer (18. September 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten !
Hab da eine Hope V4 angeboten bekommen mit Floating Discs. Diese haben 203/203. wär ja nice to have gewesen ;-)
Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. September 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten !
> Hab da eine Hope V4 angeboten bekommen mit Floating Discs. Diese haben 203/203. wär ja nice to have gewesen ;-)
> Grüße Alex



kauf dir eine 180mm Scheibe für hinten und leg die zweite 203er einfach auf Halde als Ersatzteil für vorn.


----------



## Baelko (19. September 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten !
> Hab da eine Hope V4 angeboten bekommen mit Floating Discs. Diese haben 203/203. wär ja nice to have gewesen ;-)
> Grüße Alex


..........Hope..., auf jeden Fall nehmen. Passt auch so schön zu Cotic, ist ja quasi aus der Nachbarschaft. Naja, 110km Entfernung sind es schon von Sheffield nach Barnoldswick. Hope hat seinen Standort auf der anderen Seite des Peak Districts.


----------



## AM_Heizer (19. September 2013)

Right, wenn der Zustand passt nehm ich die, passt auch schön ins Farbschema!
Werde Scylla's Rat befolgen und hinten dann eine 180er verbauen. 

Wenn ein paar mehr Teile da sind, gibts auch mal Bilders. Vieles ist noch nicht lieferbar oder in Arbeit, LRS zum Beispiel.

Grüße


----------



## radzwei (20. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Es passt ganz knapp, ist aber laut Cotic / uns nicht zugelassen und du wirst dir den Rahmen beim Radein- und -ausbau massivst zerschrammeln.



beim Solaris hinten 180 mm muss man ebenfalls aufpassen. Vorher Luft aus dem Reifen lassen, damit man das Rad mehr zum Sitzrohr drücken kann, hilft beim Ein- und Ausfädeln. Habe hier beim ersten Mal auch gut Farbe abgehobelt. Welche Farbnummer hat das Grün eigentlich?

Grüße

Horst


----------



## nervy1962 (20. September 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> beim Solaris hinten 180 mm muss man ebenfalls aufpassen. Vorher Luft aus dem Reifen lassen, damit man das Rad mehr zum Sitzrohr drücken kann, hilft beim Ein- und Ausfädeln. Habe hier beim ersten Mal auch gut Farbe abgehobelt. Welche Farbnummer hat das Grün eigentlich?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Horst



Stimmt, würde mich auch mal interesieren. Für eventl. Stein- und andere Rückschläge.

lg
Dirk


----------



## infectious (21. September 2013)

Cotic Bfe M mit Hope Steuersatz
Shimano XT 2013 komplett (aus dem Bikemarkt)
XT Kurbel 2x10 38-26
XT Bremse 180mm/160mm
Fox 36 Float RLC 160 FIT (aus dem Bikemarkt)
Rock Shox Reverb (aus dem Bikemarkt)
fi'zi:k (Fizik) Fizik Tundra 2 k:ium von Cannondale F29-1 2013 (aus dem Bikemarkt. Das grün ist 1a das Cotic grün, gibt es hier eine Kooperation zwischen C'dale und Cotic?)
Truvativ X-Guide
Race Face Turbine 725mm
Ergon GA1 Evo
Vorbau BBB Ultra Force 60mm
ZTR Flow Ex mit Hope Pro 2 Evo
Rubber Queen 2.4 UST
Mountain King 2.4 UST
Pedale Specialized

infectious


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (21. September 2013)

Sehr schön.
Meins ist leider noch nicht ganz so weit, der LRS fehlt noch.


happy trails
Dirk


----------



## gnatscha (26. September 2013)

Also ich hatte auch bei cotic nachgefragt und 203er scheiben i.O. sind. 
Hab auch 203er drauf und die ham noch a klein wenig platz. 

email von coitc*

Hi Micha,

The rear hub spacing is standard MTB 135mm/10mm and you'll need and IS
bracket for your rear brake. A 203mm rotor will fit although it may scuff
the paint in the inside of the chainstay when you lift the wheel out if
you're not careful.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. September 2013)

Tach zusammen,

hätte da noch ne frage bzgl. Gabel am Bfe. Gibt es da einen Näherungswert bei der EBL, die die Gabel auf jeden Fall haben sollte (gehe mal von einer gebrauchten aus, die sind ja meistens gekürzt) ? Vorbau wird voraussichtlich ein Hope DH oder Easton Havoc....
grüße alex


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2013)

Du meinst sicher die Schaftlänge, oder?
Kannst du ausrechnen:
Steuerrohrlänge (findest du bei uns auf der Homepage):






+ Steuersatzbauhöhe unten (bei unserem Standard Acros zB. 12,8mm)
+ Steuersatzbauhöhe oben (bei unserem Standard Acros zB. 8mm) => bei Hope sollte das ähnlich sein.
(findest du beim Hersteller oder in den Shops)

+ Vorbau (und ggF. Spacer)


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. September 2013)

Genau das meinte ich ,merci! 
So ne Lyrik wär ja schon passend.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2013)

Auf jeden Fall:





Meine Libelingsausbaustufe Abgesehen von der Performance der Lyrik 2-Step.


----------



## AM_Heizer (12. Oktober 2013)

Tach,

hier mal noch ne Partlist von meinem BFE. Meinungen und Kritik sind erwünscht. 

Rahmen : Cotic BFE in M, gridstone
Steuersatz : Hope
Kurbel : e* thirteen XCX Single-Double,schwarz, KB Schrauben silber
KB : Race Face wide Narrow 32 Z, schwarz (hat eeewig Lieferzeit)
Kettenführung : ohne (will ich mal so probieren)
Innenlager : e* thirteen, silber
Laufräder: Spank Subrosa Evo 30, grau , Hope Pro II in silber,CX-Ray schwarz, Polyax Nippel schwarz
Reifen : Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 ST Exo vorn, Maxxis Ardent 2,4 Exo hinten
Schläuche : Conti Standard mit SV Ventil
Schaltwerk : Saint mit Shadow + 
Kassette : Shimano XT 11-36
Kette : Sram irgendwas
Schnellspanner hinten : Hope, silber
Bremse : Hope M 4 , Float Scheiben, 203/180, schwarz/raw
Gabel : RS Sektor DPC, Tapered, schwarz, 15mm QR
Vorbau : Truvativ Holzfeller, schwarz (Restekiste, wird evtl. ersetzt durch was silbernes)
Lenker : Renthal FatBar Lite, 740mm, 20mm rise
Trigger : irgendwas Matchmaker kompatibles zu meiner Bremse 
Griffe : Odi Rogue
Sattel : Selle Italia Flite Classic
Sattelstütze : Thomson X4, hab hier noch eine 367er, mal sehen ob die reicht vom Auszug her
Sattelklemme : Hope mit Schnellspanner, silber
Edit : (Plattform) Pedale hab ich noch keine, irgendwas schönes in raw/silber solls werden. Für anregungen wär ich dankbar.
Es fehlt mir noch ein passender Adapter für das hintere Laufrad, hab dieses mit X-12 adaptern bekommen.Soll aber nächste Woche da sein.
Der Gabelschaft ist noch ungekürzt. würde sagen das Verhältnis meinerseits zwischen Rumpf und Armlänge ist normal. Bin 1,79m groß....irgendwo muss ich ja nen Köpper machen und den Gabelschaft kürzen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, wieviel ich dafür (um nicht zu kurz zu werden später) spacern soll ?! Wäre super, wenn da jemand was sagen könnte dazu.

Ach ja : man liest ja desöfteren, dass RS Gabeln ab Werk relativ mies geschmiert bzw. mit zu geringen Oelmengen ausgeliefert werden. Würde mich interessieren, wie eure Erfahrungen da sind. Bisher hab ich die finger davon weggelassen...

Hab ein paar Bilder eingefügt,sind leider nicht die besten, aber ich denke man kann erkennen wohin die Reise geht.
Fortsetzung folgt !

Grüße alex


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Oktober 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Tach,
> Ach ja : man liest ja desöfteren, dass RS Gabeln ab Werk relativ mies geschmiert bzw. mit zu geringen Oelmengen ausgeliefert werden. Würde mich interessieren, wie eure Erfahrungen da sind. Bisher hab ich die finger davon weggelassen...
> 
> Grüße alex


Ich hatte mal die 2012er Version deiner Gabel. Im Casting war nicht zu wenig Öl, sondern gar keins! Ich würde also die Tauchrohre auf jeden Fall abnehmen. Ist ja auch ein Kinderspiel. Die Staubdichtungen sind sicher auch fast trocken. Die Stahlfeder wird nur eingefettet. Aber dennoch, die Staubdichtungen kurz in Öl legen, die Tauchrohre mit 5 ml 15wt füllen, um sicher zu sein.


----------



## tsujoshi (12. Oktober 2013)

@AM_Heizer das wird richtig schick. Jetzt werd ich langsam schwach. Bin schon seit längerem am überlegen ob ich nicht mein Fully weggeb und stattdessen ein BFe aufbauen soll...


----------



## /dev/random (12. Oktober 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Edit : (Plattform) Pedale hab ich noch keine, irgendwas schönes in raw/silber solls werden. Für anregungen wär ich dankbar.


DMR Vault



			
				AM_Heizer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gabelschaft ist noch ungekürzt. würde sagen das Verhältnis meinerseits zwischen Rumpf und Armlänge ist normal. Bin 1,79m groß....irgendwo muss ich ja nen Köpper machen und den Gabelschaft kürzen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, wieviel ich dafür (um nicht zu kurz zu werden später) spacern soll ?! Wäre super, wenn da jemand was sagen könnte dazu.


Probier aus was dir passt. Dransägen geht schlecht, also am Anfang lieber den Schaft länger lassen und die Spacer über den Vorbau.
Ich hab/hatte 5mm Spacer unterm Vorbau, das hat super funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. Oktober 2013)

Meine Lyrik war ebenfalls staubtrocken. Nach dem darauf folgenden Service war wie zu viel Öl drin, so das nach 135 mm Schluss war!

Gabelschaft: Ich würde erstmal Spacern bis der Arzt kommt. Drunter und drüber und dann in ruhe experimentieren. Das Steuerrohr ist ziemlich kurz und auf längeren Touren liegt man, je nach Steuersatz ungespacered aufm Bike wie auf ner CC Feile. Da schadet es nicht, einen Spacer mehr drunter zu machen. Ablängen kannste immer noch.


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Jo, Merci erstmal für eure Statements.
Die Gabel schau ich mir dann auf jeden Fall an.

Der Schaft wird erstmal so abgelängt, dass insgesamt genügend Luft bleibt. Denke dabei an 30mm Spacer insgesamt. 
  @tsujoshi : Ich werd das BFE nutzen, um damit meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. Nebenbei siehts auch noch gut aus  . Es hat hier in meiner Nähe ein paar Felsen/Wurzeltrails, da wird das richtig Spass machen. Mein Fully möchte ich aber nicht missen!

Grüße


----------



## spurty (12. November 2013)

Hy Leute! 
Müsste grade mal dringend wissen, welchen Achsstandard das Cotic Bfe III hat.


----------



## Baelko (12. November 2013)

Hat 135mm QR.


----------



## Datenwurm (12. November 2013)

Wie schaut es denn im Hinterbau mit Reifenfreiheit aus? Könnte da mal jemand an einen 2.5er Baron zB den Zollstock anlegen und messen wie viel Platz noch ist?

Bin grad am überlegen, ob so ein BFe nicht was für die Megavalanche wäre...


----------



## spurty (12. November 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Hat 135mm QR.



Super und besten Dank!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2013)

Wieviel Platz ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Lediglich, dass es passt, du aber nicht durch ein Gemisch aus pappigem Lehm und spitzen Kieselsteinen fahren solltest.


----------



## grimreaper (14. November 2013)

Mein Aufbau
Ich bewege das Rad meistens auf den Trails in der Vorderpfalz (Neustadt)

- Rahmen: BFE
- Gabel: Revelation Dual Air 150mm
- Bremse: Elixir CR (180er Scheiben)
- Laufräder: MAVIC Crossmax SX 
- Reifen: Hans Dampf Trailstar
- Shifter: SRAM X0
- Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
- Umwerfer: SRAM X9 2fach
- Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo
- Kettenblätter: Shaman 24/36
- Kettenführung: Truvativ X-Guide
- Kette: SRAM 971
- Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
- Vorbau: Easton Haven 60mm
- Lenker: Race Face Atlas, auf 740mm gekürzt
- Griffe: Ergon Enduro
- Pedal: Shimano PD-M530

Gewicht liegt mit Pedal bei 13,2 kg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dwgodfndm0i8f18/Foto 09.11.13 14 14 52.jpg


----------



## spurty (15. November 2013)

Moin! Bin bei der Suche nach nem Steuersatz für mein Bfe III auf diesen hier gestoßen:


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-44iess-headset-2013/rp-prod85842

Habe ne Gabel mit 1 1/8" Gabelschaft und das sollte demnach doch hinhauen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grimreaper (15. November 2013)

das sollte auf jeden fall passen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2013)

Passt.


----------



## spurty (15. November 2013)

Man ich bin echt schwer begeistert, wie fix man hier immer ne Antwort bekommt!  Besten Dank!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. November 2013)

Abgesehen von der kurzen Antwort-Zeit, bekommt man im Eaven/Cotic/Pyga Forum auch niemals dumme oder arrogante Antworten. Auch von den anderen Fahrern nicht. Und das ist in den Massenherstellerforen nicht unbedingt so! Das darf ruhig auch ab und an mal gelobt werden! Danke an alle! Cotic fahren bringt einen im Knoff Hoff weiter


----------



## Soulist (15. November 2013)




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2013)

Stimmt. Das Niveau und das Sozialverhalten sind hier echt überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spurty (21. November 2013)

Sooooo......... Bei mir geht es jetzt auch bald los.  



























Wie bekomme ich denn die Bilder größer.....man?!


----------



## derAndre (21. November 2013)

Einfach die URL des großen Bilds kopieren und in der Bildtag einfügen. Kleines gelbes Icon oben im Editor:






Oder natürlich über Deine Fotos und den BBCode.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!! So sauber und unvermackt war meins auch mal...








...für ungefähr zwei Stunden


----------



## spurty (22. November 2013)

Ha......ich kanns!


----------



## spurty (22. November 2013)

Grade mit der Post reingeflattert.


----------



## Baelko (22. November 2013)

Ähm..ich sehe keine Bilder


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2013)

Jau jetzt seh ich auch nix mehr...


----------



## spurty (22. November 2013)

Was'n jetzt los?! Die waren heut Mittag noch da! 

Versuch es morgen noch mal........man....... 

So.....sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## ultraschwer (23. November 2013)

Dein Steuerrohr sieht aber krumm aus ;-)


----------



## spurty (24. November 2013)

Ist grade.......hatte einen sitzen, wo ich das fotografiert habe.


----------



## spurty (18. Dezember 2013)

So.............. Dieses Jahr schenke ich mir zu Weihnachten mal selber was.  Hab alles zusammen und jetzt gehts ans Basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (19. Dezember 2013)

Na dann mal frohe Weihnachten und fröhliches Basteln


----------



## derAndre (19. Dezember 2013)

Wo verbaust Du den zweiten Lenker und das mit nur einem Vorbau. Ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## shibby68 (19. Dezember 2013)

das ist die steckachse für hinten


----------



## spurty (19. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wo verbaust Du den zweiten Lenker und das mit nur einem Vorbau. Ich bin sehr gespannt



Ich arbeite an einem neuen Patent............... Das wird mal wegweisend für Generationen von Radfahrern!!! 

Neee........ Hatte noch nen goldenen Lenker herumfliegen und wollte mal schauen, ob das farblich evtl. gefällt. Nehme aber den Schwarzen, da der Andere farblich nicht passt.


----------



## ben-ms (19. Dezember 2013)

viel spass beim basteln ... wenn du damit am sonntag auftauchst hut ab.


----------



## spurty (20. Dezember 2013)

ben-ms schrieb:


> viel spass beim basteln ... wenn du damit am sonntag auftauchst hut ab.



Jetzt spamst du hier auch schon rum!  Ne, ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht ganz. Hab schon was zusammen, aber heut Abend ist Weihnachtsfeier und demnach morgen gestorben. Und So gehts ja dann auch schon los. Mal sehen........ Bis spätestens So!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2013)

Avanti. Über 24 Stunden. Da werden ja wohl mal 3 Stunden fürs Bikebasteln drin sein


----------



## ben-ms (21. Dezember 2013)

hab auch mal etwas gebastelt. vieleicht liegt der rest ja unterm weihnachtsbaum


----------



## shibby68 (29. Dezember 2013)

weihnachten ist vorbei.... gehts hier weiter? büüüüteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben-ms (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir dauerts noch ein Weilchen. Habe mich noch nicht für Bremsen und Schaltgedöns entschieden...
Aber evtl kann ja der Herr Spurty etwas schönes präsentieren


----------



## spurty (30. Dezember 2013)

Der Herr Spurty hat fertig!  Fotos muß ich aber noch machen und stell sie evtl. morgen oder heute noch rein.  Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber es ist jetzt nix extravagantes geworden. Freu mich schon auf die erste Runde mit dem Gerät!

Hau rein Benjamin, damit die erste Tour im neuen Jahr auf den Bfe's geritten wird!


----------



## bike_schrat (4. Januar 2014)

g'sunds neues allerseits noch 

und eine frage: fahre seit letztem jahr ja jetzt auch nen bfe und ist sehr cool  hab mir allerdings erst vor kurzem ne rock shox reverb reingebaut und irgendwie hat die original sattelklemmung von cotic a bisserl sehr gelitten vom häufigen sattel hoch/ runter vorher. möchte ich jetzt ersetzen und habe das gefühl, dass da bei mir andere sattelklemmungen schon länger überlebt haben.
daher: hat jemand nen guten tipp für ne alternative sattelklemme mit schnellspanner fürs bfe? mit der reverb sollte auch eine cotic-klemme jetzt besser durchhalten, aber vielleicht gibt es eine gute alternative?

thx


----------



## AM_Heizer (4. Januar 2014)

Hope oder Tune


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2014)

Je nach budget ;-)
Hope ist sorglos. Sixpack gut. Tune schick.


----------



## nervy1962 (4. Januar 2014)

Tune super (hab ich selber am BFe) oder Salsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (5. Januar 2014)

nachdem mir eine tune würger mal gebrochen ist (da gabs mal einige!) und ich in den urner alpen einen grösstenteils fahrbaren weg 2 stunden hochgeschoben habe....
nur noch hope oder salsa..

gruss accu


----------



## bike_schrat (12. Januar 2014)

danke noch wegen tipps für sattelklemme  wird dann wohl nen hope. 1, sorglos klingt gut  2, passt zum steuersatz


----------



## spurty (13. Januar 2014)

So......... sind zwar nich so doll die Fotos, aber ich versuch die Tage mal was beseres hinzubekommen. Die Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht, denke ich.


----------



## ben-ms (13. Januar 2014)

sher schön!  dann muss ich jetzt aber auch mal feddich werden. freue mich schon auf die erste ausfahrt.


----------



## spurty (13. Januar 2014)

Ja hau rein! Bin extremst neugierig auf deine Karre! So wies ausschaut wird das ja nen Knaller.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Januar 2014)

@spurty welche größe ist das grüne bfe?

schönes teil!


----------



## spurty (14. Januar 2014)

@dr.juggles: Danke! Ist ein M bei 87er Schrittlänge und guten 1,80m Warte mal ab bis Kollege Ben seins fertig hat............ Ich glaube das wird ein richtig geiles Teil!


----------



## ben-ms (14. Januar 2014)

oh man, kollege spurty schraubt die erwartungen aber ganz schön hoch... ich hoffe die wurst und ich werden dem gerecht


----------



## spurty (14. Januar 2014)

ben-ms schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe die wurst und ich werden dem gerecht



Das Bike bestimmt...............


----------



## ben-ms (14. Januar 2014)

na dann werde ich jetzt mal den rest zusammen suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Januar 2014)

Lass krachen, dann weisst Dus


----------



## feluxe (5. Februar 2014)

Moin,

baue mir auch gerade ein BFe auf und wollte mal fragen was fürn durchmesser die Hinterachse braucht. Ist das ein ganz normaler 9mm Schnellspanner?


----------



## ben-ms (5. Februar 2014)

Hi. Ich habe passend zur Nabe nen 10mm Thru Bolt Schnellspanner verbaut. Aber nen gewöhnlicher Schnellspanner geht auch.


----------



## kona.orange (5. Februar 2014)

... oder ne 10mm Schraubachse.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2014)

Gustav am hr ist zwar overkill aber sieht geil aus.


----------



## Baelko (6. Februar 2014)

Wieso overkill? Wenn man einen zweiachsigen Anhänger damit abbremsen muss, passt es schon


----------



## kona.orange (6. Februar 2014)

ähm... ich allein wieg schon 110 kg...
Abgesehen davon ist die Gustl einfach ne geile Bremse.


----------



## kona.orange (6. Februar 2014)

Außerdem mach ich auch gerne mal ne Mehrtagestour mit Zelt und Rucksack. Da mach ich keine halben Sachen. Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Baelko (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2014)

Yeah
Den brauch ich für mein neues Auto.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2014)

Geiles teil.

Habe die gustl an meinem solaris auch... in der ibc 203mm variante am vr.
Hinten ist die mir zu nervig


----------



## moethemaster (10. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute!
Ich spiele vielleicht mit dem Gedanken mir ein Cotic Bfe Rahmengröße M zuzulegen. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob mir die Rahmengröße zusagt! Bin 1,84m und 83cm Schrittlänge. Momentan fahre ich ein Ragley Blue pig x in 17". Da wird es mit der 400mm Sattelstütze schon manchmal eng.
Meint ihr das passt? Ich fahre halt auch mal gerne längere Touren aber hier am Downhill in Heidelberg tobe ich mich auch manchmal aus. Bin mir ziemlich unschlüssig... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/out/pi...blue-pig-x-rahmen-2011-swopout-blau-21853.jpg


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2014)

Grenzfall, meine ich. Ich fahre S bei 81/82cm Schrittlänge, brauche aber auch volle 400mm auszug. Passen wird das auf alle Fälle, aber mit kurzem Vorbau sitzt du dann recht kurz. Wenn Touren wichtiger sind also L, wenn du ballern willst M.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand einen semiintegrierten ZS Steuersatz (untere Schale) im BFe und kann sagen, ob sich das ausgeht mit einer Lyrik?
(also Gabelkrone vs Unterrohr und in voll eingefedertem Zustand Reifen vs Unterrohr)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Februar 2014)

moethemaster schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Meint ihr das passt?


Dem Schattenfürst seiner Aussage ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich bin 182cm bei 83cm SL und M ist perfekt in allen Lebenslagen. Aber ausfahren muss man den Turm schon. Da wir an der Grenze sind, hängt es aber auch noch an Details. D.h. wie hoch baut das Gestell deines Sattels und sogar welche Schuh/Pedal Kombi fährst du? Bei meinem blauen Radl habe ich Flat Pedale und die Stütze einen cm weiter drinnen, als bei dem grünen Radl mit SPD System und Carbon-Sohle. Die Länge der Gabel ist für das Gefühl ja auch noch interessant. Aber der M Rahmen wird dir unter dem Strich nicht unangenehm klein vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand einen semiintegrierten ZS Steuersatz (untere Schale) im BFe und kann sagen, ob sich das ausgeht mit einer Lyrik?
> (also Gabelkrone vs Unterrohr und in voll eingefedertem Zustand Reifen vs Unterrohr)


Das wäre so cool, wenn das endlich mal jemand ausprobieren würde!


----------



## kona.orange (10. Februar 2014)

Das kann man doch nachmessen, oder nicht? Einbauhöhe der unteren Lagerschale messen, die Gabel 90° drehen und gucken, ob die gemessene Höhe in den kleinsten Abstand zwischen Krone und Unterrohr passt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2014)

Ausprobieren ist doof weil wegen Teile übrig wenns nicht klappt. Messen ist da die beste Methode, ggf. mit ausgebauter Feder / ohne Luft.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Das kann man doch nachmessen, oder nicht? Einbauhöhe der unteren Lagerschale messen, die Gabel 90° drehen und gucken, ob die gemessene Höhe in den kleinsten Abstand zwischen Krone und Unterrohr passt.



so hab ich's grad gemacht 
-> geht auf keinen Fall, zumindest mit einer Lyrik. Reifen vs. Unterrohr brauch ich gar nicht messen, Krone vs. Unterrohr hat's schon erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Februar 2014)

Bei der Lyrik hätte mich ein positiver Bescheid auch gewundert, aber bei der Rev könnte man schon ins grübeln kommen. Die im Bild ist freilich eine tapered Gabel, da stellt sich die Frage nicht. Grob gemessen könnte es aber knapp gehen.


----------



## moethemaster (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Unterstützung hier! Konnte nicht widerstehen und habe jetzt doch zu einem neuen Rahmen in L gegriffen. Ausschlag gebend war die Tatsache, das mir mein ragley auch schon ein bisschen zu klein war. Und das verkrampfte ging mir schon immer ein bisschen auf den unteren rücken. Ich fahre halt auch mal gerne längere Touren und für den Sommer ist auch mal wieder ein transalp geplant. Wird zwar wohl mehrgetragen als gefahren.... (No way Trans ) werde dann hier auch meinen Aufbau Posten.


----------



## Baelko (14. Februar 2014)

Ich lege das mal hier ab. Black Grape = Pantone 2597C Hochglanz.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2014)

Aha, der frau den farbfächer gemopst...


----------



## laterra (15. Februar 2014)

Da es hier schon eine Größendiskussion gibt schließe ich mich mal an: bin 1,70 bei 80cm Schrittlänge und fahre vor allem Touren. Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen S und M. Ich hatte das BFe von scylla mal probegefahren, das hat sich prinzipiell in Ordnung angefühlt, kam mir damals aber recht kurz vor. Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass mein jetziges Rad deutlich zu groß ist ^^
Laut Geotabelle ist der Längenunterschied zwischen S und M eh nicht groß, dafür die Länge des Sitzrohrs. M hätte also den Vorteil dass die Sattelstütze nicht so lang sein muss. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Februar 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Da es hier schon eine Größendiskussion gibt schließe ich mich mal an: bin 1,70 bei 80cm Schrittlänge und fahre vor allem Touren. Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen S und M. Ich hatte das BFe von scylla mal probegefahren, das hat sich prinzipiell in Ordnung angefühlt, kam mir damals aber recht kurz vor. Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass mein jetziges Rad deutlich zu groß ist ^^
> Laut Geotabelle ist der Längenunterschied zwischen S und M eh nicht groß, dafür die Länge des Sitzrohrs. M hätte also den Vorteil dass die Sattelstütze nicht so lang sein muss. Wie seht ihr das?


 
Ich habe das Soul in M, bin ein wenig größer als Du und scylla .
Schrittlänge 83cm, Größe 1,73m.
Die Geos von Soul und BFe sind ziemlich gleich.
Ich hatte bisher OR-Längen von 575-590 und Vorbauten von 100-110.
Jetzt ist es einer mit 80 mm und Riserbar.
Passt perfekt.
An was ich mich noch gewöhnen muss ist die Tretlagerhöhe.

Warum willst Du ein BFe, wenn Du nicht so abfahtsorientiert fahren willst?
Das sind ca. 500gr. weniger oder soll's unbedingt purple sein? 

Kuckst Du hier:
... http://eaven-cycles.de/downloads/Preisliste_Eaven-Cycles.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Februar 2014)

Carstens Soul Angebote sind doch derzeit der Oberhammer. So ein Soul in orange, mmmmm... Ich wünschte die Angebote hätte es 2012 gegeben!


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Februar 2014)

Meins ist übrigens auch orange, der Knaller!
Ich wollte es in glossy black, aber das gab's dann 2013 nicht mehr.

Es wirkt in orange und mit hellen Komponenten nochmals mind. 200-300gr. leichter!


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Laut Geotabelle ist der Längenunterschied zwischen S und M eh nicht groß, dafür die Länge des Sitzrohrs. M hätte also den Vorteil dass die Sattelstütze nicht so lang sein muss. Wie seht ihr das?



Vorteil? 
Das ist ein Nachteil!!
Ich komm mit einer 400er Stütze wunderbar hin, da würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit machen. Dafür krieg ich wenn's sein muss den Sattel schön tief aus dem Weg.
Ich hatte übrigens als du's probegefahren bist einen 40er Vorbau und einen 12° Lenker montiert. Wenn du ein S länger haben willst, kannst du immer noch z.B. einen 60er Vorbau + 9° Lenker nehmen, und schwups ist das Radl gute 4cm länger.


----------



## laterra (15. Februar 2014)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen! Also ich lese raus eigentlich geht beides. 
Ein Soul zu nehmen hatte ich zwischendurch auch überlegt. Aber wenn ich mir die Tendenz der letzten 2 Jahre anschaue ist es schon richtig das BFe zu nehmen. Ich bin deutlich abfahrtsorientierter unterwegs als früher und hab auch Bock auf mehr technische Spielereien. Fahre halt im Moment tourlastiger, weil ich viel alleine unterwegs bin und dann defensiver fahre. Ich will mir die Option halt offenhalten.
Mein Gedankengang mit der Sattelstütze war folgender: Ich würde gerne die Dropzone 385er Stütze verbauen und hab die Sorge, dass sie zu kurz wäre. Mir fällt aber gerade auf, dass ich da nen kleinen Denkfehler in der Längenberechnung hatte


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Februar 2014)

Da du sportlich bist, wirst du bei 170cm sicher keine hundert Kilo wiegen. Den Soul Rahmen kriegst du nie kaputt.  Die Frage ist, ob du eine Kefü brauchst. Das kann das Soul schlechter. Seit ich das Orange mal live gesehen habe, bin ich hin und weg. Kein Foto fängt das richtig ein.


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Februar 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Danke für eure Rückmeldungen! Also ich lese raus eigentlich geht beides.
> Ein Soul zu nehmen hatte ich zwischendurch auch überlegt. Aber wenn ich mir die Tendenz der letzten 2 Jahre anschaue ist es schon richtig das BFe zu nehmen. Ich bin deutlich abfahrtsorientierter unterwegs als früher und hab auch Bock auf mehr technische Spielereien. Fahre halt im Moment tourlastiger, weil ich viel alleine unterwegs bin und dann defensiver fahre. Ich will mir die Option halt offenhalten.
> Mein Gedankengang mit der Sattelstütze war folgender: Ich würde gerne die Dropzone 385er Stütze verbauen und hab die Sorge, dass sie zu kurz wäre. Mir fällt aber gerade auf, dass ich da nen kleinen Denkfehler in der Längenberechnung hatte


 

OK, wenn Du abfahrtsorientiert fahren willst dann nimm das BFe in S.
Das hatte sich so nach den Anforderungen an ein Trailbike/AM-Bike - oder wie auch die Marketingbegriff gerade lautet - angehört.
Wie scylla schon schrieb kannst Du dann wunderbar mit der Vorbaulänge und dem Backsweep das Spaßmobil anpassen.


----------



## laterra (15. Februar 2014)

die Angst hatte ich auch nicht - aber die 150er Gabel steht schon in meiner Wohnung. Die Entscheidung fürs BFe hab ich schon vor ein paar Monaten getroffen. Aber da das nötige Geld nur häppchenweise auf meinem Konto landet, kommen die Einzelteile auch nur häppchenweise.
Yep, mir scheint S ist die Größe der Wahl. Jetzt noch die Farbe *grübel*


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Februar 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> "... Seit ich das Orange mal live gesehen habe, bin ich hin und weg. Kein Foto fängt das richtig ein...."


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen !!!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Februar 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung fürs BFe hab ich schon vor ein paar Monaten getroffen.


 *Das wirst du auch nicht bereuen!! *Cy hat sich vor einiger Zeit mal wunderbar darüber aufgeregt, dass man sein Dreambike Soul immer als Crosscountry Feile darstellt. Passt zu dem Gespräch und finde ich einen herrlichen Text: 

Super Tough Soul

I've noticed over the last few months a slightly odd trend of the Soul being kind of side-lined by the BFe. I find it a little odd, but after a customer email this week it got me thinking some realignment of perceptions might be needed. The email was from someone looking at a BFe because he wanted to use 120mm forks and do 'a few little drops on the trail' and thought the Soul was 'marketed as the XC bike' so wouldn't be suitable. I've also seen a few people looking at trying to decide between the Solaris and BFe when looking at the two wheel sizes, when the Solaris is very much a big wheeled Soul in terms of intent and execution. Surely it would be a choice between Soul and Solaris?

Anyhow, whilst we need to look again at how we talk about the Soul, I thought I'd start by getting you good people on message, as it were.

First off, the Soul is tough as old boots! The original idea was for something super tough and durable for running long forks and big tyres. The 853 means it can be light and subtle too, but make no mistake, it's tough. Nothing capable of running 140mm forks is going to drop to bits and the first sight of a bump or drop in the trail.

I think the existence of the BFe as the toughnut bike of the range seems to have detracted a little from the Souls' credentials and that's a massive missed opportunity for you guys after a fast, smooth trail bike for up to 140mm forks. The geometry of the Soul and BFe is identical, so the handling is the same, you just save nearly 1 pound in weight with a Soul. And now with Soul3 you can run taper forks and a dropper so it's not even a functionality issue. I've ridden my Soul down some ridiculous stuff in Luchon over the years, pounded it all over the Peak District back in the day and hooned it around BMX tracks. Coming bang up to date my mate Tom rode his Soul to a top 30 Masters placing at the Innerleithen round of the UK Gravity Enduro this year. Not bad for an 'XC bike'.

The BFe is an ace bike, and a great trail bike option if you can't stretch to the price of a Soul or you want to run 150 or 160mm forks, or indeed do big jumps and massive drops. However, if you're looking at up to 140mm forks for your trail hardtail, where the overlap occurs between the Soul and the BFe, the Soul is our ultimate expression of a 26" wheel steel hardtail for that purpose. I've never had a BFe as my personal bike beyond testing the prototypes, but I've always owned a Soul. If you're looking at choosing between the wheel sizes we offer, you're choosing between a Soul and a Solaris in my opinion.

The Soul was my dream bike and it founded the company. If you're looking at our 26" hardtails, it's probably your dream bike too.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (15. Februar 2014)

Ja das ist es, ein Traumbike ...
Das Soul kann 'was:


----------



## moethemaster (15. Februar 2014)

Aber ich finde es irgendwie überholt prinzipiell immer den kürzeren Rahmen zu empfehlen wenn man es auch bergab krachen lassen will? Ich meine das soll ja kein BMX bike werden. Länge läuft doch gut? Auf meinem ragley habe ich mich zumindest habe ich mich oft ein bisschen eingequetscht gefühlt und da war ich mit 17" auch bei der kleinst möglichen Größe für mich angelangt. Beim bergab fahren war das Gefühlz zwar fast nicht mehr da aber trotzdem.... Radstand ist aber trotzdem länger als vom bfe in l das ich erwarte. Denke das wird sich in verspieltheit kaum was geben und man hat mehr Oberrohrlänge zum spielen. Der Vorbau sollte meiner Meinung auch nicht länger als 60mm sein. Alles drüber fährt man ja jetzt schon am xc rad. Hatte mal kurzfristig einen 740mm Lenker mit 85er Vorbau gefahren - sah nicht nur beschi**en aus sondern hat sich auch seltsam gefahren.

Ich finde da sollte man lieber auf die "passende" Rahmengröße gehen. Da hat man dann auch keine Probleme mit der Sattelstütze und muss bei der Vorbaulänge keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Ich meine moderne big-bikes sind ja auch eher megalang und nicht mehr so steil und kurz wie früher.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2014)

moethemaster schrieb:


> Ich finde da sollte man lieber auf die "passende" Rahmengröße gehen. Da hat man dann auch keine Probleme mit der Sattelstütze und muss bei der Vorbaulänge keine Kompromisse eingehen.



Meine Empfehlung für ein S war auch eher auf die Sitzrohrlänge gemünzt.
Einen 18'' (M) Rahmen würde ich persönlich auf technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails ungern fahren wollen, da einfach der Sattel im Weg ist. Dabei hab ich sogar 2cm mehr Schrittlänge als laterra. 
Problem dürfte es mit der 385mm Sattelstütze nach grober Überschlagsrechnung nicht geben. (Kurbelarmlänge - Pedalhöhe + Sitzrohrlänge + Aufbauhöhe des Sattels + Sattelstützenlänge - 10cm Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze = Schrittlänge)


----------



## feluxe (16. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. Hab schon alles an Teilen dran gebaut was bis jetzt da ist. Mehr (und bessere Qualität) gibts, wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Joopie (16. Februar 2014)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das Soul kann 'was:


 Ja... aber du auch that´s a different kettle of fish


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2014)

Bfe mit den goldteilen ist mir zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (16. Februar 2014)

Nö, ich find's knallig.
Die Welt ist grau genug.
Nur der Sattel..., nicht so mein Fall.

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## Baelko (16. Februar 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte das BFe von scylla mal probegefahren, das hat sich prinzipiell in Ordnung angefühlt, kam mir damals aber recht kurz vor. Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass mein jetziges Rad deutlich zu groß ist ^^
> Laut Geotabelle ist der Längenunterschied zwischen S und M eh nicht groß, dafür die Länge des Sitzrohrs. M hätte also den Vorteil dass die Sattelstütze nicht so lang sein muss. Wie seht ihr das?


....Hallo, ich würde dir auch ein M empfehlen. Wenn du damit überwiegend Touren fährst dann passt es. Wenn du überwiegend im Tricky-Gelände unterwegs bist, "stolperbiken" oder im Bikepark fahren willst, dann ein S. Mit meine 1,78 ist ein M auch ok, aber mir schon fast etwas zu knapp.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Februar 2014)

moethemaster schrieb:


> Ich meine moderne big-bikes sind ja auch eher megalang und nicht mehr so steil und kurz wie früher.



Ja, aber... was hat das mit Dir zu tun? Willst Du ausschließlich in den Park?
Gerade bei einem Hardtail - meine Erfahrung - ist die Länge für die Geschwindigkeit weniger limitierend, weil der Hinterbau nicht mitfedert...
Mich stört das allgemeine "Oberrohr länger und Vorbau kürzer" eher. Denn mal kurz das Oberrohr anpassen geht schlecht. Und Wendigkeit spüre - ich persönlich - eher als Laufruhe. Ich bin mit meiner Bifi in "M" (1,78m) super zufrieden, für einen neuen (weiteren?) Aufbau würde ich vielleicht trotzdem ein Soul mit 140er Gabel vorziehen!? Wäre halt nochmal ein kg leichter und ausreichend stabil.


----------



## feluxe (16. Februar 2014)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Nö, ich find's knallig.
> Die Welt ist grau genug.
> Nur der Sattel..., nicht so mein Fall.
> 
> ...




Den Sattel habe Ich auch nicht aus optischen Gründen gewählt sondern der Bequemlichkeit halber. Habe den auch schon am anderen Rad und selbst größere Touren übersteht man damit ohne nachher nicht mehr sitzen zu können


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Februar 2014)

Joopie schrieb:


> Ja... aber du auch that´s a different kettle of fish


 
Das war auch nicht das Thema.

Die Frage war eine ganz andere, aber das hast Du ja dann auch erkannt.


----------



## laterra (16. Februar 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....Hallo, ich würde dir auch ein M empfehlen. Wenn du damit überwiegend Touren fährst dann passt es. Wenn du überwiegend im Tricky-Gelände unterwegs bist, "stolperbiken" oder im Bikepark fahren willst, dann ein S. Mit meine 1,78 ist ein M auch ok, aber mir schon fast etwas zu knapp.


Merkt man die 1-2 cm Längenunterschied (Radstand, Oberrohr) denn wirklich hinsichtlich der Wendigkeit? Oder beziehst du dich da eher auf die Sattelrohrlänge? Wie ist es bei der Bergauf-Tauglichkeit zwischen S und M? Egal wie stolper-technisch das irgendwann bergab wird bei mir - ich werde auf jeden Fall selbst hochstrampeln, das gehört für mich dazu. Ich hab mit den Auswirkungen von Größenunterschieden sehr wenig Erfahrungen, weil ich halt bisher nur mein viel zu großes jetziges Rad gefahren bin. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ben-ms (17. Februar 2014)

feluxe schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. Hab schon alles an Teilen dran gebaut was bis jetzt da ist. Mehr (und bessere Qualität) gibts, wenns fertig ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 273413



ich finds auch ganz nett. mal was anderes. dachte schon ich hätte viel gold am rad...


----------



## derAndre (19. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich mit der Performance und dem Klang der XO Bremse am Vorderrad gar nicht zufrieden war, haben ich wieder zurück gesattelt. Allerdings nur gesattel. Sprich die Hebel der X0 sind geblieben und vorne kam der Code Sattel vom vielzuvielgefederten Fahrrad zurück ans BFe. Jetzt haben beide Bikes einen Codesattel vorne und einen X0 hinten. Das Cotic bekommt die goodridge Leitungen und die X0 Hebel. Der dicke Bock irgendwelche Leitungen und die alten Code 5 (Juicy) Hebel. So habe ich wenigstens etwas Gewicht gespart am Cotic und die Optik stimmt auch einigermaßen. Aber vor allem habe ich wieder feinfühlige, brachiale Bremspower ohne klimpern, klingeln und anderen Krach:









Jetzt muss ich nur noch das rote X los werden ;-)


----------



## feluxe (21. Februar 2014)

So. Seit vorgestern Abend 23.30 Uhr ist die Hartwurst komplett ausgestattet. Finde gerade meine gute Kamera nicht, daher nur Handy Fotos:


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn man mit dem Finger auf dem Bild den Sattel abdeckt , dann schaut's gut aus.
Nicht edel oder stilsicher, aber auf jeden Fall kein Einheitsbrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (21. Februar 2014)

Sattel ist und bleibt  A***hsache, erhaben über Geschmack, Mode und Stil.

Den Rest finde ich durchaus Stilsicher, auch wenn es mein Stil nicht ist. Attribute wie unscheinbar oder introvertiert werden wohl nicht oft fallen im Zusammenhang mit dem Bike  Ich würde mir bessere, größere Fotos wünschen. Vielleicht vor einem weniger heterogenen Hiintergrund, damit das Bike auch wirken kann. Ich glaub ich find's geil auf seine spezielle Weise!

Die Leitungen werden ja sicher noch ein wenig gekürzt und optimiert, gell?!


----------



## feluxe (22. Februar 2014)

Die Leitungslängen sind eigentlich absichtlich so lang gewählt, damit man den Lenker auch noch in beide Richtungen um 180 grad drehen kann.

Morgen gehts auch endlich mal auf ne große Tour damit  Bin schon gespannt wien Flitzebogen


----------



## derAndre (22. Februar 2014)

Das kann ich mit meinem auch und trotzdem sind die Leitungen halb so lang ;-) Musst je nach Bremshebelstelung gucken ob die Bremshebel nicht ans Oberrohr stoßen!


----------



## moethemaster (22. Februar 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Merkt man die 1-2 cm Längenunterschied (Radstand, Oberrohr) denn wirklich hinsichtlich der Wendigkeit? Oder beziehst du dich da eher auf die Sattelrohrlänge? Wie ist es bei der Bergauf-Tauglichkeit zwischen S und M? Egal wie stolper-technisch das irgendwann bergab wird bei mir - ich werde auf jeden Fall selbst hochstrampeln, das gehört für mich dazu. Ich hab mit den Auswirkungen von Größenunterschieden sehr wenig Erfahrungen, weil ich halt bisher nur mein viel zu großes jetziges Rad gefahren bin. Danke für eure Hilfe!


Also ich fahre jetzt bei 1,84 mit 84 cm Schrittlänge ein l. Geht super bergauf und super Berg ab! War gestern fahren: sowohl high-speed Zeug und auch langsam und technisch. Angenehme Oberrohrlänge und schön verspielt.
Was mir schleierhaft ist wie man bei meiner Größe ein M fahren soll? Da ist doch richtig bergauf fahren ausgeschlossen - man bekommt den Sattel nicht weit genug raus... 4cm kürzer dürfte das Sitzrohr für mich auf keinen Fall sein! Hatte jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl, dass ich ihn nicht weit genug versenken könnte. Ganz im Gegenteil! Bin vom Anschlag noch ein gutes Stück entfernt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derAndre (22. Februar 2014)

Ich habe genau Deine Maße. Also oben lang und unten kurz - nur 84er Schritt bei 184cm Gesamtlänge -  und fahre M. Das geht sehr gut. Allerdings habe ich eine 150mm Variostütze, die ich in sehr steilem Gelände gerne noch die 3-4 cm bis zum Anschlag versenke. Wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe, würde ich aber gerne mal ein L testen. Ich fahre gerade auch was großes Vollgefedertes (Torque aus 2011 in L) das mir im technischen Gelände überhaupt nicht gefällt. Sobald es steil und rutschig wird bekomme ich bei dem Ding keinen Druck/Grip aufs Vorderrad. Jetzt kommen gleich wieder die Rufe das ich den Hintern nicht so weit nach hinten bringen soll aber last Euch sagen irgendwann geht es nicht mehr anders und mit dem BFe funktioniert es ja bestens. Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren ob das mit einem BFe-Rahmen in L auch ein Problem wäre!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2014)

Habe das Bike heute live gesehen und es ist großartig. Das Gold passt wunderbar zu dem Lila. Sättel muss man ignorieren


----------



## Queristmehr (24. Februar 2014)

so rahmen ist grade gekommen! heut abend gehts los!


----------



## Asko (24. Februar 2014)

Im Rocket Thread gabs das Thema ja schonmal, aber hat zufällig schon wer ein Loch für die Reverb Stealth ins BFe gebohrt?
Und wenn ja, wie habt ihr die Leitung verlegt?

Seit ich am anderen Rad eine Reverb mit Fernbedienung habe nervt mich die Kindshock am BFe doch ein wenig.
Ich neige zwar momentan noch eher dazu mir ne normale Reverb zu holen, aber die Stealth kostet ja auch fast das gleiche.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Februar 2014)

Von Syntace gibts für das 301 eine Anleitung; da die Belastung von Rad zu Rad gleich sein sollte, v.a. am Sitzrohr, könnte man das als "Inspiration" nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (26. Februar 2014)

so ich hab dann mal langsam angefangen warte noch auf die folien um den rahmen zu bekleben. hoffentlich kommen die heut noch.....
hier mal zwei bilder! eins im detail wegen dem platz am rahmen zur gabelkrone! also das mit dem zs steuersatz geht auf keine fall......


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. Februar 2014)

Heute Mittag halbdrei in Hessen: BFe auf dem Altkönig.




Heute Abend halbelf in Hessen: James Brown im Fahrradkeller! Got what I got...





Bin schwer gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt. Schon filigran gegen die Bifi - aber soo schön  Vielen Dank für alles Carsten! Spitzen-Abwicklung mal wieder!!!


----------



## derAndre (28. Februar 2014)

Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie gut die weißen Felgen dem BFe stehen. Schaut saugut aus.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Februar 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie gut die weißen Felgen dem BFe stehen. Schaut saugut aus.


Danke schön!  Ich stecke nur gerade in einem Dilemma.  Verkaufe jetzt den grünen oder den blauen BFe Rahmen. Schau ich mir dein Rad an, will ich nun unbedingt die Lyrik in den grünen Mk3 packen, weil das mit dem 44er so geil aussieht.  Stehe ich im Keller und sehe die aufgebaute blaue BFe geht es anders herum. Ein Kreuz mit den Entscheidungen.


----------



## derAndre (28. Februar 2014)

Ich mag das blau ja noch lieber als das grün aber der Grüne hat so seine Vorzüge....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Februar 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich mag das blau ja noch lieber als das grün aber der Grüne hat so seine Vorzüge....


Genau das ist das Dilemma!  Vielleicht sollte ich hier abstimmen lassen   blödes Luxusproblem. Aber einer muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. März 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Dilemma!  Vielleicht sollte ich hier abstimmen lassen   blödes Luxusproblem. Aber einer muss.



beide behalten!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> beide behalten!


Dann sind sie mit dem Soul aber schon zu dritt. Und auf Sicht von ein zwei Jahren soll auch mal was gefedertes her. Der Knie wegen. Im Grunde wäre es blöd,  die 1.125 " Lyrik mit Adapter ins mk3 zu packen,  wo sie gerade im passenden Steuerrohr steckt. Time will tell.


----------



## scylla (1. März 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dann sind sie mit dem Soul aber schon zu dritt. Und auf Sicht von ein zwei Jahren soll auch mal was gefedertes her.



Der Trend geht zum 4.-Cotic


----------



## Baelko (1. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum 4.-Cotic


.....ich bin schon gespannt wie du deine Schwarzwaldbeere aufbaust


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. März 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....ich bin schon gespannt wie du deine Schwarzwaldbeere aufbaust



What? Scylla mit nem Grape BFe?


----------



## scylla (1. März 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> What? Scylla mit nem Grape BFe?



allerdings nur das 3.-Cotic 
Dem schwarzen werden vorerst bis auf Gabel, Lenker und Lager alle Teile geraubt. Ob und wie das schwarze dann wieder aufgebaut wird entscheidet meine Laune im Sommer…

Ich hab letztens wieder gemerkt, dass ich so verschossen in das Rad bin, dass ein zweites davon als "Ersatzteil" auch kein Schaden wäre. Das Ding passt halt zu seinem Frauchen wir A*** auf Eimer. Wenn die Rahmen jetzt noch so haltbar sind, wie ich glaube, hab ich bis zur Rente ausgesorgt, ich will glaub nie wieder was anderes. Auch ein Luxusproblem


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> allerdings nur das 3.-Cotic
> Dem schwarzen werden vorerst bis auf Gabel, Lenker und Lager alle Teile geraubt. Ob und wie das schwarze dann wieder aufgebaut wird entscheidet meine Laune im Sommer…



Bin extrem gespannt auf deine Traube! Egal, ob die BFe 2014 grün oder blau trägt. Sie wird auf jeden Fall in Zee und Narrow Wide rotieren...


----------



## woodmonkey (2. März 2014)

So,

dann hier mal meins nach dem ersten Schnellaufbau. Mittlerweile ist ne KS verbaut (Sattelstütze mit Spanner hoch und runter nervt einfach nur), Hope Hoops mit roten Naben und Muddys vorne. Das gelb an der Kurbel ist Neon, kommt so nicht gut rüber. Bin jetzt schon ein paar Ausfahrten damit gefahren und es macht einfach nur Spass:


----------



## Queristmehr (4. März 2014)

So ich bin dann nach NAchschicht am Freitag und Akoord schrauben am Samstag moin dann pünktlich zum testen fertig geworden. nur die reverb leitung mus snoch gekürzt werden........
was soll ich sagen optik kommt mega geil! und vom fahren her ist das teil ein knaller. berg hoch ist keine rennmaschine aber es geht um längen beser wie dsa alte rad! werde heut die leitung kürzen dann ist es fertig........heir mal paar bilder


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. März 2014)

Äußerst gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2014)

26" ain`t dead Shirts können bestellt werden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-aint-dead-ich-will-das-t-shirt.664084/page-5


----------



## Queristmehr (7. März 2014)

so jetzt ist fertig!


----------



## Baelko (7. März 2014)

Ich liebe diese Werkstattbilder....geile Werkbank und geiler Aufkleber


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. März 2014)

Hier müssen mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir rein:









Mit dem zweiten Cotic


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. März 2014)

Moin,

hier endlich mal ein paar Pics von meinem BFE.....sorry, hat etwas länger gedauert. Btw : Das Radl verhält sich genau so, wie hier im Unterforum angedroht. Direkt,agil und einfach spaßig zu fahren. 






















Grüße !


----------



## derAndre (14. März 2014)

Die Reifen sehen aus als ob Du damit auch übers Wasser fahren kannst. Vor allem der Hintere wirkt extrem fett. Das schockt mich bei meinem Bike auch bisweilen, hehe.

Extrem gediegener Aufbau!


----------



## scylla (14. März 2014)

schöne schwarze Wurst, und interessante Kulisse


----------



## Baelko (14. März 2014)

Sieht prima aus mit den silbernen Teilen….Style-Preis der Woche!


----------



## AM_Heizer (16. März 2014)

Danke euch 
Ja, wenn ich die Maxxis mit den Conti in 2,4 vergleiche, die ich auf meinem anderen Rad fahre bauen die Conti sehr schmal. Auch das Volumen kommt da nicht ran, außer bei der Rubber Queen. Trotzdem mag ich die Maxxis lieber. Die sind für mich berechenbarer, und die Optik nehm ich gerne mit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (19. März 2014)

Torque weg - Bifi da...
Bin bis jetzt nur zur Arbeit gefahren. Der Test in den heimischen Wäldern steht nocht aus.
Es ist im Gegensatz zum Torqu um einiges direkter...muss ich mal sehen das ich damit klar komme.
Gewicht liegt bei ca 12,5kg und es wird nur noch eine passende Vario Stütze verbaut.


----------



## derAndre (19. März 2014)

Ich bin ja auch beide gefahren und hab das Torque jetzt wieder verkauft. Ging gar nicht! Also ich find den Rahmen sehr gut aber er passt überhaupt nicht zu mir. Ein neues Fully kommt trotzdem wieder ins Haus aber die Hartwurst bleibt mein Liebling!


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ein neues Fully kommt trotzdem wieder ins Haus aber die Hartwurst bleibt mein Liebling!



da gibt's doch auch was vom Wurstfabrikanten


----------



## derAndre (19. März 2014)

Neee, ich bekomme was "potenteres" und vor allem gebraucht. Für Neuware ist meine Geldbörse zu sehr von Kindern, Haus usw. gebeutelt. Außerdem ist mir das Rocket vom Einsatzgebiet zu nah am BFe. Dann eher was leichtes, schnelles mit großen Rädern, sozusagen unterhalb des BFe angesiedelt. Für Trailkilometerfressertouren quasi. Ein Pyga käme da eher in Frage.

Aber jetzt gibt es erst mal ein Parkbike mit dem man vielleicht noch leidlich den Berg hochstrampeln kann.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. März 2014)

sorry [email protected]frankensteinmtb....biste mit der SLX-Bremse an Deinem Bfe zufrieden? Soll meine 2006er Louise am Soul ersetzen....Gruß Sven


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. März 2014)

@Sven_Kiel Ja die kann ich auf jeden fall weiter empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## laterra (27. März 2014)

Bastelstunde ^^





wird aber einige Tage dauern - es fehlen noch ein paar Teile


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. März 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> es fehlen noch ein paar Teile



Tatsache! 
Dürfte gut werden.


----------



## laterra (27. März 2014)

Es sind aber schon mehr Teile da als auf dem Bild - ich hab vergessen die Gabel dazu zu legen und für den Kleinscheiß wie Kettenblätter, Bremsen, usw. war ich zu faul


----------



## laterra (28. März 2014)

Hab heute meinen freien Tag genutzt




Die Sachen, die mir am meisten Sorgen bereitet haben sind geschafft -> Innenlager montieren und Gabelschaft kürzen. War beides gar nicht so wild, dafür hat es mich eine geschlagene Stunde Blut und Schweiß gekostet diese verdammte Kralle in den Schaft zu kriegen. Irgendwann war meine Geduld am Ende und mit roher Gewalt gings dann erstaunlich schnell ^^


----------



## Baelko (28. März 2014)

Och, bitte gleich im Text größere Bilder einbauen....please


----------



## laterra (28. März 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> Och, bitte gleich im Text größere Bilder einbauen....please



ich war zu faul um nach der funktion zu suchen  aber wenns fertig ist gibts auf jeden fall große Bilder


----------



## faulwurf (30. März 2014)

heho,
endlich ist mein Aufbau fertig  habe im Januar den Rahmen von baelko bekommen. An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke, wunderbare Abwicklung *thumbsup*
Seitdem sind nach und nach die Teile eingetroffen (je nach Kontostand...  ) 
Für eine richtige Ausfahrt war noch keine Zeit, aber fühlt sich schonmal sehr gut an.

Rahmen	 Cotic BFE III  hellgrün / ACROS
Gabel	  RS Sektor RL Dual Position Coil QR15
LRS	 Hope Hoops Evo II PRO / ZTR Flow EX	Danke an runterfahrer aka sören!
Bremsen Shimano SLX M675 B-I
Bremsscheiben	 XT IceTech / vo 203 / hi 180
Vorbau	 Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker	 Specialized 750mm
Kurbel	 SLX FC M 660
Innenlager	 SM-BB70 Hollowtech II
Kassette	 XT CS-M771-10
Kette	 CN-HG95 10-fach
Kettenblatt	 Raceface NW  4-Arm 104mm LK
Schaltwerk	 XT Shadow Plus RD-M786 10-fach
Shifter	 SLX SL-M670-B-I 10-fach
Sattelstütze	 NC-17 Empire Pro/ 31,6
Sattel	 Sella Italia
Sattelklemme	 Cotic
Griffe Ergon GE1 2014
Reifen Magic Mary SS Trailstar / Rock Razor SS Pacestar
Pedale	 Radon VP 008





geändert wird irgendwann noch:

lenker --> syntace vector 780mm 12°
variostütze --> moveloc ( wenns sie dann mal verfügbar ist)
42T Ritzel wenn bei mirfe oder sascha wieder lieferbar

weitere Bilder folgen nach erster Ausfahrt

Grüße


----------



## Baelko (31. März 2014)

Freut mich....! Gib uns einen Daumen auf unserer facebook Seite  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eaven-Cycles/243564309148738


----------



## BierBaron (2. April 2014)

Hallo Freunde des strammen Eisens.

Ich habe seit letzter Woche einen Bfe Rahmen in Grün, größe M bei mir zu Hause, großes Danke nochmal an Carsten 

Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem XC-Lager und bin dabei, meinen Horizont zu erweitern in Richtung AllMountain/Enduro.

Hier mal die vorläufige Teileliste:

Rahmen: Cotic Bfe, Grün, M

Steuersatz: Hope, Schwarz

Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 160mm/130mm RCT3 DPA, Schwarz/Weiß

Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 31,8/50mm

Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 High10 12° 780mm

Spacer: Hope, Schwarz

Umwerfer: Shimano XTR Topswing (Aus altem Bike übernommen)

Schaltwerk: Sram X0 (Aus altem Bike übernommen)

Griffe: Vorerst Ritchey WCS

Kurbel: Vorerst Shimano SLX 3-Fach (Aus altem Bike übernommen), später 2-Fach mit Bashguard

Pedale: Vorerst Crankbrothers Eggbeater SL (Aus altem Bike übernommen), später kommen andere, welche ist noch unklar

Kettenführung: Bionicon C.Guide, Schwarz (Wegen der 3-Fach Kurbel), später vielleicht eine richtige mit ICGS-Befestigung

Schaltgriffe: Sram X0 Gripshift (Aus altem Bike übernommen)

Bremsen: Magura Marta 180/160 (Aus altem Bike übernommen)

Reifen: VR: Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35
HR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 (Aus altem Bike übernommen)

Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb

Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Classic

Sattelklemme: Hope, Schwarz

Kassette: Shimano SLX 11-34

Kette: Sram Powerchain 991

Schaltzüge: Shimano

Schnellspanner HR: Hope, Schwarz

Schutzblech vorne: Marsh Guard

Laufradsatz: Hope Pro2 Evo, Schwarz + Sapim CX-Ray, Schwarz + 
NoTubes ZTR Flow Ex, Weiß, gebaut von Light Wolf


Habe die meisten Teile soweit beisammen, einzig der Laufradsatz wird wahrscheinlich noch 2 Wochen zeit brauchen.

Bin mal gespannt, wann es fertig wird 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2014)

Klingt gut. Angepeiltes Gewicht? 11/12kg?


----------



## BierBaron (2. April 2014)

Ich schätze, dass das Gewicht knapp unter 12 Kg betragen wird.

Aber je nach dem, was da später noch an Pedalen, Kurbel , Kefü etc. reinkommt denke ich dass es ca. 12,5 Kg werden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## BierBaron (3. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt soweit alle Teile zusammen.
Lediglich der Laufradsatz wird noch 2-3 wochen brauchen...

Ich habe mir von Felix schon mal die Steckachsen-Adapter für die VR-Nabe zuschicken lassen.
Diese kann ich auf meinen vorhandenen XC-Laufradsatz (Hope Pro2, Sapim CX-Ray, NoTubes ZTR Alpine) stecken.
Der LRS ist zwar Schwarz/Rot und wird farblich nicht so wirklich zum Bfe passen, auch muss ich es im Gelände etwas sanfter angehen lassen.

Aber Hauptsache, ich kann das Bike schon mal fahren. Dann ist die Wartezeit auf den neuen Laufradsatz auch wesentlich erträglicher 

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## BierBaron (6. April 2014)

Ich war heute das erste mal mit dem Bfe im Gelände unterwegs. 
Und ich muss sagen, einfach nur der Hammer 


Das Rad fährt sich sehr Agil, präzise und gutmütig. Die Pike arbeitet hervorragend, die Geometrie ist mit 160mm Federweg mehr als beeindruckend!


Allerdings bin ich zur Zeit auf meinen alten XC-Laufradsatz (Hope Pro2, Sapim CX-Ray, ZTR Alpine) angewiesen. Zum Glück konnte mir Felix schon mal die Naben-Adapter fürs Vorderrad zukommen lassen, damit ich wenigstens überhaupt fahren kann 

Der neue Laufradsatz (Hope Pro2 Evo, Sapim CX-Ray, ZTR Flow Ex) kommt erst in 2-3 Wochen. Deshalb gibt es vorerst auch keine Fotos, gefällt mir nämlich nicht mit roten Naben und schwarzen Felgen auf dem grünen Rahmen.

Beste Grüße von der Mosel
Christian


----------



## Nothing85 (6. April 2014)

So meins ist jetzt erstmal vorläufig fertig...
Hatte erst überlegt das rot von der Sattelstütze und den Remote noch umzuspühren aber find es gar nicht so verkehrt und das rot findet sich in der Kassette eh wieder.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. April 2014)

Hast meinen Rahmen wirklich schön hergerichtet.  Das einzige, was ich nicht verstehe, ist, wie du auf dem Sattel hocken kannst.  Mit der Nase so hoch, tut mir schon vom Hinsehen der ..... weh. Ahh.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. April 2014)

http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/fahrradsattel/technik/einstelltipps.html


----------



## Nothing85 (6. April 2014)

Mh also heute hat es gepasst auf der Runde aber vielleicht hast du recht. Vielleicht ist es noch bequemer wenn er etwas niedriger ist.
Normal ist der Sattel auch noch paar cm höher zum bergauf fahren und in der Ebene.


Laut deinem Link bin ich dann wohl eher der kompfortable Typ


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. April 2014)

Es geht um den Winkel. Die Höhe kann ich ohne dich drauf ja gar nicht bewerten. Schau dir mal den SQlab Link an. Am besten mal eine Wasserwaage drauf legen. Schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (6. April 2014)

Ich hatte mein Post nochmal bearbeitet...
Bin wohl wohl dann doch der kompfortable Typ.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. April 2014)

Ich habe den Sattel ja auch. Man soll ja eigentlich hinten auf diesen Kissen hocken. Mit der Nase so hoch, würde mir das stark in den Damm drücken.  Probier mal diese Entlastungsstellung. Dann ist der Sattel eine Wohltat. Aber klar. Popos sind verschieden.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. April 2014)

Klar werde ich das mal probieren und dann berichten.


----------



## derAndre (7. April 2014)

Ich habe die Schraubklemme der Kindshock enteloxiert. Das geht ganz gut, sieht gut aus und ist schnell gemacht.




Einfach mit Abflussfrei. Benutz mal die Suche im Forum oder die große im netz...


----------



## Nothing85 (7. April 2014)

Ja das habe ich auch schmal gemacht, ging wirklich gut. Aber wollte es wenn dann dunkler. So in Richtung anthrazit. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## RnR Dude (7. April 2014)

Wenn er sich auf das Rad setzt, sollte die Sattelstellung passen, da die Gabel einfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierBaron (11. April 2014)

Hier das versprochene Foto vom neuen BFe.
Weitere Fotos folgen. Die Karre muss erstmal richtig sauber gemacht werden 






Die Kurbel wird noch getauscht, die roten Deckel an dem Bremsgriffen werden noch durch schwarze ersetzt, die rote Bremsscheibe fliegt raus.

Die roten Aufkleber der FlowEx-Felgen mussten ebenfalls runter, hat einfach nicht gepasst.
Danach wäre nur noch das rote Schaltwerk, welches optisch noch stören würde.
Da es aber einfach sau teuer war und super funktioniert, bleibt dieses erstmal.

Außerdem habe ich eine neue Bremsleitung fürs VR bestellt. Diese ist etwas kurz


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2014)

BierBaron schrieb:


> Hier das versprochene Foto vom neuen BFe.
> Weitere Fotos folgen. Die Karre muss erstmal richtig SCHMUTZIG gemacht werden



Agree


----------



## bike_schrat (11. April 2014)

Abend allerseits,

mal ne Frage: Habe bei meinem Cotic BFe (Größe M) einfach nen Vorbau und Lenker verbaut, die ich hatte von nem vorherigen Rad. Vorbau müsste 50mm lang sein, Lenker hat 25mm Rise (Sixpack Menace). Gabel ist ne Fox 36 mit 160mm. An steileren Anstiegen würde ich mir gerne a bisserl mehr Druck auf dem VR wünschen...

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Cockpit? V.a. was für eine Vorbaulänge macht für Tour / Allmountain / Enduro - Nutzung den meisten Sinn, damit sich das Rad möglichst gut treten lässt, aber auch gut in der Luft liegt und noch mit nem angenehmen Gefühl im Bauch über Steilstufen geht? Ggf. auch noch nen Lenker mit weniger Rise?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## laterra (13. April 2014)

Mein Aufbau stockt leider etwas, weil der Lenker, den Bike-Discount mir geschickt hatte, einen Riss hatte. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert mit der Retoure und ob sie rumzicken. Derweil habe ich alles gemacht was halt so ohne Lenker geht - inklusive Außenhüllen für die Schaltung ablängen.
Es sieht auch schon fast aus wie ein Fahrrad:


----------



## BierBaron (14. April 2014)

Gerade nen schönen 2Stündigen Nightride hinter mich gebracht - Hauptaugenmerk war der Trailpark in Mehring. 
Macht richtig Laune mit dem BFe


----------



## BierBaron (20. April 2014)




----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2014)

@BierBaron: Hab ich dich an Ostersonntag mit deinem BFe in Mehring gesehen?


----------



## BierBaron (24. April 2014)

Hallo Mettwurst, 
richtig das war ich :-D
Wo hast genau hast du mich denn gesehen? 

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## woodmonkey (24. April 2014)

Mehring mit dem BFE =


----------



## Baelko (24. April 2014)

Wer hätte das vor ein paar Jahren gedacht. Jetzt sind schon so viele Cotics unterwegs das sie sich gegenseitig fast über den Haufen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (24. April 2014)

So - mein Aufbau schreitet langsam voran: nachdem mir Bike-Discount gerade zum zweiten Mal den gleichen kaputten Lenker geschickt hat, hatte ich die Faxen dicke und bin zu meinem Local Dealer, um einen Lenker zu erstehen. Soweit so gut, die Bremsleitungen sind gekürzt. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage, ob da mit meiner Schaltung alles stimmt:





Kann es sein das da ein kleines Metallteil fehlt, wo man die Zughülle in den Trigger steckt? Wenn ich die Schalthülle reinstecke ist da auf jeden Fall ein Spalt. Was sagen eure kundigen Augen?
Ich hab die Schaltung aus dem Bikemarkt - kann ja sein dass da unterwegs ein Teilchen abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2014)

Da fehlt eine Schalthüllen Endkappe Kost so ~5Cent


----------



## derAndre (24. April 2014)

Ich nehme alles zurück. Das ist die andere Seite. Dann stimmt doch alles oder. Die Endkappe ist doch drauf.


----------



## laterra (24. April 2014)

Hmm, du meinst aber nicht die kleine Plastikendkappe die schon drauf ist, oder?  

Am anderen Schalthebel passt es nämlich mit der Plastikkappe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2014)

Ah. Mein dunkler Bildschirm hat mir einen Streich gespielt. Das Teil meinte ich.
Dann sollte es eigentlich passen. Etwas locker sitzt es manchmal, aber richtig wacklen sollte es nicht. Hast du mal die Einstellschrauben von der Größe her verglichen? Auf dem Foto sieht alles richtig aus.


----------



## CaseOnline (24. April 2014)

Ist das Fett auf der Kappe? Weiß nicht, ob das da hilfreich ist...?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2014)

Sollte imo nicht da sein, wird aber nicht das Problem erzeugen. Aber vielleicht löst Metallspachtel das Problem


----------



## Soulist (25. April 2014)

Schaut für mich völlig korrekt aus. Die Metallhülse sehe ich da weiter drinnen in der Stellschraube.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. April 2014)

BierBaron schrieb:


> Hallo Mettwurst,
> richtig das war ich :-D
> Wo hast genau hast du mich denn gesehen?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit ein paar Leuten beim Roadgap gestanden, als du hochgekurbelt bist. War aber zu Fuss unterwegs.
Als ich damals mein BFe bekommen habe (das blaue noch), hab ich in der ganzen Region noch nie jemanden mit einem Cotic gesehen. Jetzt ist selbst Mehring voll damit.  Mehring war mein Homespot bevor ich in die Schweiz gezogen bin. Bin aber noch ab und zu da, wenn ich zu Hause auf Besuch bin, da ich damals noch jedes Wochenende da gebiked bin oder geschaufelt habe und meine Kumpels da alle rumlaufen (Descent Crew).

Als ich das erste mal mein BFe dort ausgeführt habe, wurde ich lautstark bei voller Fahrt gestoppt, weil jemand probesitzen wollte.
EDIT: Achja, das war ja glaube ich sogar woodmonkey . Hast du mittlerweile auch eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (25. April 2014)

Jup das war ich. Hab mich schon gewundert warum man dich nicht mehr da sieht... aber die Schweiz ist natürlich kein Katzensprung.

Seit anfang des Jahres habe ich mir jetzt endlich eins gegönnt. Zwischendurch hatte ich mir 2 Räder Richtung Pumptrack aufgebaut gehabt (Nukeproof Snape und danach ein Zircus). Da ich aber doch was für den Spass beim Touren haben wollte und ich mich immer wieder nach dem BFE gesehnt habe sind die jetzt weg (fast weg). Das BFE macht einfach Laune. Mehring, Touren und auch schon ein Endurorennen.


----------



## Schwimmer (25. April 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> So - mein Aufbau schreitet langsam voran: nachdem mir Bike-Discount gerade zum zweiten Mal den gleichen kaputten Lenker geschickt hat, hatte ich die Faxen dicke und bin zu meinem Local Dealer, um einen Lenker zu erstehen. Soweit so gut, die Bremsleitungen sind gekürzt. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage, ob da mit meiner Schaltung alles stimmt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Endkappe kann ich nicht erkennen:

https://www.paul-lange.de/tradepro/shop/artikel/Y-60E00010.jpg


----------



## scylla (25. April 2014)

Da ist ne Plastikendkappe drauf. Geht üblicher Weise genauso gut.
Für mich sieht das ok aus.


----------



## laterra (25. April 2014)

Danke! Funktioniert  war etwas irritiert, weil die Metallhülse beim anderen Trigger rausguckt. Nach längerem Kampf mit Kette und Schaltwerk tuts jetzt (..oh Kette zu lang... oh verdammt jetzt zu kurz.. wieder 2 kettenglieder rein.. wie gut dass ich schon ein kettenschloß hab..hmm schaltwerk verhält sich komisch... ah falsch montiert.. aua finger gequetscht und nagel halb abgerissen.. ah jetzt... kaum macht mans richtig funktionierts  )


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. April 2014)

Suche ein bfe in M (bin 1.80), hat wer was anzubieten?


----------



## laterra (27. April 2014)

Fertich ist die Mühle 







Die Kind Shock muss ich noch entfärben, im Moment ist es noch ein bißchen arg bunt.

Die erste Ausfahrt hab ich auch gleich gemacht. Was bin ich froh, dass ich es in S genommen hab ^^ mit 70er Vorbau ist es mir noch deutlich zu lang. Jetzt probier ichs mal mit nem 40er.
Bergab gehts erwartungsgemäß großartig und es ist ziemlich flugfreudig - ich hab aus Versehen einen Kicker mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (27. April 2014)

Nice! Wobei mir persönlich (!) die Pedale nicht so liegen würden, auch farblich. Entfärben der KS ist styletechnisch sicherlich eine gute Idee. 

Cheers!
Marc


----------



## nervy1962 (27. April 2014)

Oder den Steuersatz und Pedale auch in rot


----------



## CaseOnline (27. April 2014)

Also, für mich geht bei der Rahmenfarbe kein Rot...


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2014)

Bloß nicht


----------



## laterra (27. April 2014)

nee nee das rot muss weg ;-)

und ne kefü wär irgendwie auch sinnvoll - beim Treppen fahren war die Kette lauter als meine Hope Nabe... das ist ja an sich schon ein kunststück


----------



## scylla (27. April 2014)

wenn du das überflüssige Kettenblatt da weg machen und durch einen Bash ersetzen würdest , dann könnte ich dir die Stinger empfehlen. Ist zwar kein Fliegengewicht, aber preislich (26€) unschlagbar und tut ihren Dienst. Muss man fürs Bifi nur leicht mit der Feile bearbeiten, damit man sie schön weit hochdrehen kann.
Ohne Kefü geht gar nicht am HT


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2014)

Habe grade an unserem Firmenbike eine Dartmoor verbaut. Etwas leichter und auch ganz nett


----------



## laterra (27. April 2014)

Ja, 2 fach war eigentlich eh geplant, bis mir im Bikemarkt die 3fach XT über den Weg gelaufen ist  bin auch noch ein bißchen überfordert mit soviel Gängen


----------



## BierBaron (28. April 2014)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Mehring mit dem BFE =



In der Tat sehr geil. Ich komme gerade vom Nightride aus Mehring zurück. Der Absolute Kracher


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. April 2014)

[QUOTE="laterra, post: 11939388, member: 2]Ja, 2 fach war eigentli geplant, bis mir im Bikemarkt die 3fach XT über den Weg gelaufen ist  bin auch noch ein bißchen überfordert mit soviel Gängen [/QUOTE]
Ich könnte Ringgod und Stinger in schwarz anbieten. Narrow wide und Zee Schaltwerk geht nämlich tatsächlich am Hardtail ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (28. April 2014)

Scylla, Du wirst lachen ich komme sehr gut nur mit den Shadow + Schaltwerk zurecht. Bloß wenn es in den Bikepark geht kommt wieder eine untere Führung dran. Aber über kurz oder lang, werde ich mir wohl eine Bionicon installieren, denn ich habe keine Lust jedesmal vor dem Bikeparbesuch das Tretlager auseinander zu bauen...


----------



## laterra (28. April 2014)

Hmm Shadow + wäre auch noch eine Alternative. Muss noch etwas drüber grübeln, ob 2 oder 3fach. Aber ich merk mir dein Angebot @DennisMenace  - vielleicht willst du sie ja noch loswerden bis ich mich entschieden hab =)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. April 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Hmm Shadow + wäre auch noch eine Alternative. Muss noch etwas drüber grübeln, ob 2 oder 3fach. Aber ich merk mir dein Angebot @DennisMenace  - vielleicht willst du sie ja noch loswerden bis ich mich entschieden hab =)


So war das gemeint  Ring god ist neuwertig, bei der Stinger ist eine Schraube futsch. Sonst aber alles ok.


----------



## scylla (28. April 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Scylla, Du wirst lachen ich komme sehr gut nur mit den Shadow + Schaltwerk zurecht.



Ich finde eine gescheite Führung immer noch besser, auch wenn das Shadow+ schön clean ist.
Klappert halt doch mehr, und am Fully mit Shadow+ ist die Kette ab und an trotzdem noch weg. Am Bifi mit stinknormalem 9fach Schaltwerk und ordentlicher Kefü herrscht dagegen himmlische Stille. Vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu pienzig


----------



## laterra (28. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Am Bifi mit stinknormalem 9fach Schaltwerk und ordentlicher Kefü herrscht dagegen himmlische Stille.



Himmlische Stille? Wie, wat, ist dein Freilauf kaputt?


----------



## scylla (28. April 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Himmlische Stille? Wie, wat, ist dein Freilauf kaputt?



ne gut gepflegte Chris King hört man nicht


----------



## derAndre (28. April 2014)

Ich habe besagte himmlische Ruhe am BFe ohne Führung nur mir shadow +. Am Fully mit Hammerschmidt dagegen klapperts wie Sau...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. April 2014)

Ich hatte selbst mit der Stinger öfter eine abspringende Kette. Wahrscheinlich war sie auch nicht straff genug. Jetzt mit dem Zee Schaltwerk und narrow wide ist die Kette nicht ein einziges mal gefallen und ich bin regelmäßig ruppige Wege gefahren. Bin  lediglich gespannt,  wie es wird, wenn Zähne mal etwas abgekaut sind.


----------



## bike_schrat (8. Mai 2014)

...also bei mir hält der stinger die kette auch schön ruhig und gut in der bahn, seitdem nicht mehr abgesprungen  musste allerdings a bisserl nachjustieren bis es optimal war.

wenn es schon um die kette geht: meine kette hat den original cotic-kettenstrebenschutz inzwischen halbwegs durchgenagt - hat jemand nen guten tipp für nen neuen kettenstrebenschutz? am besten marke + modell + größe, da ich bei kettenstrebenschutz bei verschiedenen rädern schon das eine oder andere mal etwas daneben gelegen bin mit der größe. thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2014)

Billigstes Lenkerband von beliebiger Marke. Hält locker 2 Jahre, verutscht nicht und dämpft gut


----------



## derAndre (9. Mai 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Billigstes Lenkerband von beliebiger Marke. Hält locker 2 Jahre, verutscht nicht und dämpft gut


Kannst Du das konkretisieren oder vielleicht sogar mit Bilder untermauern?


----------



## /dev/random (9. Mai 2014)

Ein alter Schlauch tut's auch.


----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2014)

Wie dämpft ihr das schaltwerk mit einem schlauch oder lenkerband????,


----------



## laterra (10. Mai 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wie dämpft ihr das schaltwerk mit einem schlauch oder lenkerband????,


 
hmm, gabs da ein missverständnis? die anderen reden gerade vom kettenstrebenschutz. also dat dingen was du um die kettenstrebe drumwickelst damit sie nicht sofort von der kette angenagt wird


----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2014)

Aber wir haben doch über gedämpfte Schaltwerke und Kettenführungen gesprochen. Da dachte ich der Lord Tüftler hätte eine selfmade Lösung dafür gefunden. Der Kettenstrebenschutz macht das Fahrrad ja nicht leise, sondern der Dämpfer im Schaltwerk. Oder eine Führung in Verbindung mit einem Schlauch o.ä.

Bis dann 
der André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (10. Mai 2014)

guckst du post 736


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Mai 2014)

...danke für den tipp mit dem lenkerband für die kettenstrebe - teste ich mal - schlauch habe ich auch schon mal gehabt an nem rad, bin nicht vollkommen überzeugt

und sorry für die verwirrung, die ich gestiftet habe ;-)


----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2014)

Hey das ist nu wahrlich nicht Deine Schuld. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem Cove sieht man die Wicklung recht gut, da ist aber mehr als eine Rolle draufgegangen. 









Beim BFe habe ich nur die Kettenstrebe umwickelt.


----------



## Rheingauer (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand die rote Mattoc Pro in sein BFe(grün) eingebaut? Mich würde die Farbkombination sehr reizen bin mir aber unsicher da ich die Mattoc selber noch nicht in Rot gesehen haben.  Der Rest des Bikes soll schwarz werden. 

rot,schwarz,rot,schwarz....


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2014)

rot!

Wegen der Farbkombination, guck mal ins Album von michi3, der hat ein grünes Rad mit der roten Mattoc.


----------



## Rheingauer (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Scylla,

danke für die Antwort. Das bike von michi3 habe ich schon gefunden. Sieht wirklich sehr geil aus. Nur bin ich mir beim BFe unsicher weil das grün kein leucht grün ist.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2014)

... aber trotzdem recht hell/leuchtend.
Andere Möglichkeit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-farbe-fuer-eure-bikes-fake-bilder-photoshop.360723/
vielleicht "leiht" dir ja ein Besitzer eines grünen BFe ein gutes Bild (mal nett nachfragen) und einer der Photoshop-Profis macht dir virtuell die Gabel rot


----------



## Tingltanglbob (24. August 2014)

Hallo Cotic Freunde. Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezueglich einer Ablaufbohrung im Tretlagerrohr des Bfe Rahmen. Ich hatte schon Räder wo unten schön ein Schnapsglas voll Wasser drinstand. Diese Rahmen waren Alu, das Bfe ist Stahl. Wie seht ihr diese Problematik und verliere ich meine Garantie wenn ich bohre? Letzte Frage geht eher Richtung Karsten. Gibt es einen Grund das die Bohrung fehlt?


----------



## /dev/random (24. August 2014)

Ich persönlich sehe keinen Bedarf für solch eine Bohrung. Mein knapp drei Jahre gefahrenes BFe sieht im Tretlagerrohr quasi immer noch wie neu aus. Das Rad hat schon etliche Schlammschlachten und Regenfahrten erlebt, da habe ich mir um andere Dinge mehr Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. August 2014)

Tingeltangel, bist du vorher ein On One gefahren? Dann sei dir gesagt, dass man Cotic damit nicht vergleichen kann. Mein Inbred hat nach einem Winter in den Luftlöchern und an den Gussets reichlich geblüht und es sind auch hauptsächlich On One Fahrer die Hohlraumversiegelungen und Löcher bohren thematisieren. Von Cotic hatte ich nun drei Rahmen und an keinem jemals Rost entdeckt. Sei es die Phosphatierung oder eine bessere Materialauswahl, da rostet nichts. Selbst die Kratzer, die ich bis auf das blanke Metall durch Bremsscheibenkontakt an den Kettenstreben hatte und monatelang ohne Behandlung gefahren bin, blieben frei von Korrosion.

EDIT:

Einschränkung sind vielleicht die Ausfallenden. Da kann etwas Flugrost entstehen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (24. August 2014)

Ok danke fuer eure Erfahrungen.Dann bin ich erstmal beruight. @Deis Menace: Ein Ragley Piglet hatte ich noch vorher. Das war megaweich im Vergleich was wahrscheinlich am Rohrsatz liegt. Die verwenden Standard Cromo Rohre. Die Qualität bei Cotic ist viel besser. Anbei noch Fotos von meinem 16 Zoll Bfe mit E13 Xcx Fuehrung und 1x10 Slx sowie einer Rockshox Sektor U turn Coil 140mm mit Motion Control nachgerüstet. Lrs ist ein Funworks Am Ride mit Nlight Naben.

Vor dem 16 Zoll hat ich ein 17,5 Zoll Bfe. Das 16 er passt mir wie eine zweite Haut bei 174 und 80 Schrittlaenge. Der 17,5 er war auch fahrbar aber deutlich traeger als der 16 er.

Ich hab am Cad mal die Geometrie Maße nachgestellt um zu sehen welche realen Längen bei 520mm Gabeln ausgefedert heraus kommen. Cotic gibt ja alle Geo maße mit 40 mm Sag an. Der 17,5 er kommt auf ca. 600mm Oberrohr und der 16 er auf ca 585mm im ausgefederten Zustand mit Gabel; 520 er Einbaulaenge.

Mir wurde dann sehr schnell klar warum ich trotz kurzen Vorbau Cc maessig auf dem 17,5 er  gessessen habe. Zum Glueck hatte Karsten noch einen 16 er fuer mich


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2014)

Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Eaven (25. August 2014)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr diese Problematik und verliere ich meine Garantie wenn ich bohre? Letzte Frage geht eher Richtung Karsten. Gibt es einen Grund das die Bohrung fehlt?


.....Hallo, wie DEV und Dennis schon geschrieben haben. Eine Bohrung ist nicht notwendig. Die Rahmen sind durch die Phosphatierung ganz gut geschützt. Da die Brits in Nordengland wirklich gewohnt sind bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen zu fahren, hätten sie den Modellen sicher ein Loch im Tretlager gegönnt wenn das notwendig sein sollte.


----------



## ploerre (31. August 2014)

Hallo zammen,
ich will mein Helius zwecks Umstieg auf Hardtail vom Rest trennen und interessiere mich für's Bifi.

Jetzt fehlen mir noch paar Infos, die ich auf der Cotic-Seite nicht auf Anhieb finden konnte:
Ist das Steuerrohr 1,5"?
Bottombracket Gewinde irgendwas exotisches? Oder passt da normales Hollowtec II zeug drauf?
Bei der neuen Farboption Green Matte: sind da die decals auch unterm Lack? Schwarz/weiss oder ist das auch Reflektorfolie?


----------



## /dev/random (31. August 2014)

Das Steuerrohr hat 44mm Durchmesser, mit passendem Steuersatz sind alle Gabelschaftvarianten fahrbar. 
HTII-Innenlager passt.
Die Decals werden, wie bisher auch schon, unter Lack sein. Das Cotic-Wrap-Logo ist nur beim schwarzen Rahmen reflektierend.


----------



## ploerre (14. Oktober 2014)

So... Bifi S kam vorletzte Woche.. hab am Samstag endlich Zeit gehabt und den halben alten Teilekarton drangeschraubt.
Da wird den Winter noch einiges passieren.. vor allem Schaltungsmäßig. Dann stabileres Hinterrad, evtl. bissigere Bremse.. und irgendwo abspecken wollte ich es auch noch. (derzeit knapp über 15 kg)
Mein innerer Finanzminister sagt aber, das muß jetzt erstmal so bleiben.

Fahrfazit lass ich nochmal aus.. bin zwar schon den lokalen Ballertrail gefahren aber da muß ich erst nochmal genauer drauf kucken, war noch zuviel mit Einstellerei beschäftigt.


----------



## nervy1962 (14. Oktober 2014)

@ploerre: Schönes Bifi, der Vorbau ROCKT.
Hab den selben in silber an meinem. Nichts anderes mehr.

happy trails 
Dirk


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2014)

Gutes rad. Viel spass damit. Die coticdichte in rhein/main ist echt erschreckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (15. Oktober 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gutes rad. Viel spass damit. Die coticdichte in rhein/main ist echt erschreckend.


... bei dem geilen Gelände....sinnvoll


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2014)

Guck mal bitte in Deine mails, merci


----------



## ploerre (15. Oktober 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gutes rad. Viel spass damit. Die coticdichte in rhein/main ist echt erschreckend.


thx... jo is Zufall. Bock auf ein Stahl-HT hatte ich schon, als ich noch im Frankenland rumgefahren bin. Ging lange in Richtung Oneone 465 aber Thema Rost und fixes Schaltauge fand ich bissl schwierig.

@nervy1962 grad der Vorbau hätte noch 100g Einsparpotential  aber dafür nehm ich jetzt keine 50,- in die Hand, der bleibt dran.


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Oktober 2014)

@ploerre :
Scheiß drauf, ist der stabilste, den es gibt. Aber warum wiegt Deins 15kg? Meine liegt bei 13.5kg mit Pedale in Größe L. 
Happy trail, 
Dirk


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2014)

Julie und Z1 sind kein Pappenstiel, ebenso der Vorbau, der Lenker und der Sattel.
Ich mag den Aufbau bis auf den Vorbau.


----------



## ploerre (15. Oktober 2014)

ja und hinteres Laufrad mit Kassette knapp 1700g, Kurbel ohne Blätter 900, Vorderreifen 1200... es läbbert sich halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Oktober 2014)

Gutes Bifi! Das neue matt grün sieht ja echt mega aus


----------



## Rheingauer (22. Oktober 2014)

So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Liste der glücklichen BFe Besitzer ein.  Glaube diese Kombination gab es noch nicht. Das Rote steht dem Grünen ganz gut . Wobei das neue matt-grün noch besser gewesen wäre, naja. Der Aufbau wird sich noch etwas hinziehen. Nächstes Ziel ist eine 1*10 Schaltung.




​


​

gruß
Basti 

Nachtrag:
Wie stelle ich denn die Bilder ein, dass sie so schön wie bei Ploerre aussehen?


----------



## canelon (22. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch^^ was ist denn so geplant an teilen sonst? Ist mal was anderes mit der mattoc, sieht super aus!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2014)

Goil mit der mattoc!

Habe heute mal die ersatzlyrik eingebaut (danke regis) - jetzt ist ruhe. Sie ist weiss *schüttel* aber sie geht


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2014)

Mattoc passt super


----------



## Rheingauer (29. Oktober 2014)

canelon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch^^ was ist denn so geplant an teilen sonst? Ist mal was anderes mit der mattoc, sieht super aus!



Der Aufbau ist noch nicht weiter fortgeschritten aber was ich mir so vorstelle:
Bremsen werden die Shimano SLX 200/180mm. Liegen auch schon hier. Passende und schöne Adapter muss ich noch besorgen. Lenker und Vorbau vielleicht von Renthal mit 50 oder 40mm. Dieses Bronze-Gold gefällt mir auf Bildern sehr gut. Im Zweifel einfach ein Syntace in Schwarz oder ähnliches. 
Die Schaltung soll eine Eigenbau 1*10-fach werden. Dachte an eine X.9 Kurbel und X.9 Trigger mit XT Kassette + 42T. In das Thema muss ich mich noch einlesen. Habe da noch ein paar Fragezeichen  

Als nächstes werde ich die Felgen auf Tubeless umbauen. Wollte das schon lange mal ausprobieren. 

Offen sind: 
Pedale
Griffe
Sattel
Matchmaker SLX -> SRAM X.9


Umfrage:
Decals von der Mattoc entfernen oder nicht?!


----------



## /dev/random (29. Oktober 2014)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Offen sind:


Pedale: DMR Vault -- die schlagen sich bei mir bisher sehr gut.
Griffe: Syntace Moto (ich kenn die aktuellen allerdings nicht, nur die "alten") oder Odi Rogue.
Matchmaker SLX -> SRAM X.9: Schau mal bei Trickstuff



			
				Rheingauer schrieb:
			
		

> Decals von der Mattoc entfernen oder nicht?!


Drauflassen 

Das Grün in Verbindung mit der roten Gabel macht echt was her. Wie wär's mit einer roten Leitung für die Hinterradbremse, einem roten Schaltzug und einer grünen Bremsleitung vorne? 

Ich würde auch den Neoprenkettenstrebenschutz gleich in Rente schicken und stattdessen einen (Rennrad-)Schlauch oder, farblich passendes, Lenkerband um die Strebe wicklen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auch am Überlegen, mir ein Cotic BFE in Größe Large aufzubauen.

Ich habe nun allerdings Bedenken, dass mir das Bike mit meinen 1,93m Größe (90cm Schrittlänge) zu klein sein könnte. Haben hier ähnlich große Fahrer bereits Erfahrung mit den Comitcs sammeln können?

Grüße!


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Oktober 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch am Überlegen, mir ein Cotic BFE in Größe Large aufzubauen.
> 
> ...


Jo, bin ähnlich groß. Bergab macht das Rad viel Spaß. Zum Tourenfahren ist es mir (191cm/89cm SL) zu klein. Also, klar, geht, aber andere Räder gehen besser...


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Oktober 2014)

@Bloemfontein !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Jo, bin ähnlich groß. Bergab macht das Rad viel Spaß. Zum Tourenfahren ist es mir (191cm/89cm SL) zu klein. Also, klar, geht, aber andere Räder gehen besser...


Danke für die Info.

Schade, dass es den Rahmen nicht in XL gibt 

Grüße!


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Oktober 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Schade, dass es den Rahmen nicht in XL gibt
> 
> Grüße!


Si! Ansonsten ein Top-Rahmen!!!


----------



## nervy1962 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 
Bin 1,93 bei 91er Schrittlange und fahr ein BFe in L mit 50er Vorbau. Touren bis 50km sind für mich kein Problem, egal ob auf oder abwärts. Ich fühle mich total sicher und relaxt auf dem Bike. 
Also L passt. 
Happy trails
Dirk
P. S. : sieh in mein Album


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin etwa 191cm und fahre ein BiFi in M. Mit langer Sattelstütze und langen Beinen gehen Touren und bergab geht auch echt super. Bin damit schon sehr viele Touren, Alpen, einige Bikeparks und auch die Enduro DM gefahren. Also L ist definitiv nicht zu klein.


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Oktober 2014)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich bin etwa 191cm und fahre ein BiFi in M. Mit langer Sattelstütze und langen Beinen gehen Touren und bergab geht auch echt super. Bin damit schon sehr viele Touren, Alpen, einige Bikeparks und auch die Enduro DM gefahren. Also L ist definitiv nicht zu klein.


OK - welche Stütze fährst Du? Vorbau?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Oktober 2014)

Stütze fahre ich aktuell übergangsweise eine Syntace P6 in 400mm, die passt super. Vorbau ist 60mm lang.
Neue stütze wird in Kürze eine KindShock Lev mit 385mm. Kann dann gerne berichten wie mir das so passt.


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Oktober 2014)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Stütze fahre ich aktuell übergangsweise eine Syntace P6 in 400mm, die passt super. Vorbau ist 60mm lang.
> Neue stütze wird in Kürze eine KindShock Lev mit 385mm. Kann dann gerne berichten wie mir das so passt.


Hmm... Irgendwas ist komisch - am Bifi brauche ich ne 500er Shannon!?


----------



## nervy1962 (30. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir langt auch eine 430mm Syncros, mit noch mehr als genug Rest.


 




happy trails
Dirk


----------



## /dev/random (30. Oktober 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich habe nun allerdings Bedenken, dass mir das Bike mit meinen 1,93m Größe (90cm Schrittlänge) zu klein sein könnte. Haben hier ähnlich große Fahrer bereits Erfahrung mit den Comitcs sammeln können?


Ich fahr ein BFe in L. Die Vorbaulänge ist 60mm, bei der Sattelstütze (P6, 400mm, mit klassichem Flite) habe ich noch etwas Luft nach oben.
Das BFe muss bei mir, bis auf reine Asphalttouren, für alles herhalten, d.h. vor allem abfahrtslastige Touren (Enduro auf neudeutsch). Ich bin damit aber auch schon Touren mit mehr als 80 Kilometer Länge gefahren. Das ging vollkommen problemlos. 

Schau auch mal hier in den Probefahrthread rein, vielleicht gibt's was in deiner Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (31. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Hmm... Irgendwas ist komisch - am Bifi brauche ich ne 500er Shannon!?


.....lasst euch nicht von Bloemfontein verwirren.....bei der Körpergröße ist ein M für lange Touren nicht wirklich gut. L ist ok


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Hmm... Irgendwas ist komisch - am Bifi brauche ich ne 500er Shannon!?


Wieso komisch? Wenn man den Trend betrachtet ist es normal bei unserer Größe ein L Rahmen mit 400er Stütze zu fahren. Da liege ich mit einem M Rahmen nunmal darunter und du mit 'ner 500er Stütze darüber. Ist doch ein ganz normaler Fall von statistischen Abweichungen und persönlichen Vorlieben.

Ich würde jemandem meiner Größe auch eher zu einem L Rahmen raten als zu einem in M, @Eaven 
Es ging ja nur darum, dass L nicht zu klein ist.


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Oktober 2014)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wieso komisch? Wenn man den Trend betrachtet ist es normal bei unserer Größe ein L Rahmen mit 400er Stütze zu fahren. Da liege ich mit einem M Rahmen nunmal darunter und du mit 'ner 500er Stütze darüber. Ist doch ein ganz normaler Fall von statistischen Abweichungen und persönlichen Vorlieben.
> 
> Ich würde jemandem meiner Größe auch eher zu einem L Rahmen raten als zu einem in M, @Eaven
> Es ging ja nur darum, dass L nicht zu klein ist.


War nicht bös gemeint, nur ehrlich verwundert. Ich mag den Sattel aber auch sehr weit oben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> War nicht bös gemeint, nur ehrlich verwundert. Ich mag den Sattel aber auch sehr weit oben.


Habe ich auch nicht als bös gemeint aufgefasst


----------



## ploerre (24. November 2014)

Bei meinem hat sich ein bissl was getan.. hauptsächlich neuer Antrieb. Bin jetzt bei 14,5 kg 
Hinten Zee 11-36, vorne ein Gebhardt KB mit 36t, dazu ne aufgeflexte 77designz Kefü mit einer Dartmoor Simple kombiniert. (übereinandergeschraubt)
Ihr wollt sicher nicht wissen, wie das im Detail aussieht  darum hier schön mit dem Mantel des Drecks kaschiert.
Funktioniert jedenfalls einwandfrei. Kettenlinie liegt auf dem 4. Ritzel von unten.. auf dem bin ich eh meistens unterwegs und den schon recht schräg laufenden 1:1 Bergziegengang brauch ich seltenst. Perfektes Setup für meine SSP Fahrweise.


----------



## feluxe (25. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage, die nicht zu 100% hier reinpasst.

Habe vor an meinem BFe hinten ein 42er Ritzel einzubauen. Habe ne Zee mit kurzen Käfig, hat jmd Erfahrung ob das dann noch passt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (25. November 2014)

Meines Wissens geht nur Mid Cage. 
Kämpf Dich mal hier durch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-diy-1x10-umbau.676175/


----------



## scylla (25. November 2014)

feluxe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, die nicht zu 100% hier reinpasst.
> 
> Habe vor an meinem BFe hinten ein 42er Ritzel einzubauen. Habe ne Zee mit kurzen Käfig, hat jmd Erfahrung ob das dann noch passt?
> 
> Gruß



Kurzer Käfig hat zu wenig Kapazität, passt nicht.
Schaltperformance ist sowieso im Eimer. Ich würde ein GS Schaltwerk (mittlerer Käfig) mit dem RAD-Cage von One-Up umbauen, das soll dann angeblich besser schalten (selbst noch nicht probiert, ist aber in Planung).


----------



## feluxe (25. November 2014)

Hui, danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Da komm Ich wohl leider mit meinem Zee Schaltwerk nicht mehr viel weiter, weil sehr kurz (soweit Ich das verstanden habe gibt es ja einmal die Schaltwerkslänge SS,GS,... und die Käfiglänge Short,Mid,Long). Ist das richtig?

Und wenn ja, welche Schaltung kann man hier im zusammenspiel mit dem BFe empfehlen? Ich weiß ist Geschmackssache


----------



## scylla (25. November 2014)

SS, GS, SGS sind einfach nur die Shimano-Kauderwelsch Bezeichnungen für die Käfiglängen, also kurz, mittel, lang. Sram benennt das ganze etwas einfacher: short, mid, long 
GS ist die mittlere Käfiglänge, die wäre am besten.
SGS ist lang, das brauchst du sicher nicht.

Das XT Shadow Plus GS (mittlerer Käfig) ist für ca. um die 50€ zu bekommen. Wenn dir die Schaltperformance dann nicht taugt, gibt's die Option mit dem RAD-Cage Umbau.


----------



## CaseOnline (25. November 2014)

Meine bescheidene Erfahrung: SRAM X9 Type 2 Mid-Cage mit Mirfe-42er und 16er Shimano XT (angedremelt und gedreht) - rockt!!! Also, am Fatboy. Am Cotic aber sicher genauso.

42er mit Zee FR rockte mal so gaaaar nicht...


----------



## Sleyvas (26. November 2014)

Der erste Kleinteil-Appetizer. Wenn alles gut läuft und die Versender kooperativ sind, steht am Wochenende ein neues Würstchen auf den Rädern


----------



## CaseOnline (26. November 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Der erste Kleinteil-Appetizer. Wenn alles gut läuft und die Versender kooperativ sind, steht am Wochenende ein neues Würstchen auf den Rädern
> Anhang anzeigen 338759


...hurra! Dann kannst Du ja anfangen, das Fatbike-Projekt zu starten!


----------



## derAndre (27. November 2014)

Achte bei den Griffen darauf das Dir das Bike nicht umfällt. Die gehen leider wie die meisten Argongriffe kapput wenn das Bike umfällt. Ansonsten sind die super. Lediglich der "Lenkerstopfen" ist einfach zu schwach/leicht gebaut.


----------



## Sleyvas (27. November 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> ...hurra! Dann kannst Du ja anfangen, das Fatbike-Projekt zu starten!


Frühestens Winter 2015 



derAndre schrieb:


> Achte bei den Griffen darauf das Dir das Bike nicht umfällt. Die gehen leider wie die meisten Argongriffe kapput wenn das Bike umfällt. Ansonsten sind die super. Lediglich der "Lenkerstopfen" ist einfach zu schwach/leicht gebaut.



Danke für den Hinweis, da bin ich mal gespannt. Einen gewissen Anspruch an die Haltbarkeit von MTB-Komponenten hab ich ja eigentlich schon. Ich wollte sie hauptsächlich zwecks Ergonomievergleich zum Syntace Moto testen. Die halten Umkippen immerhin aus


----------



## Sleyvas (28. November 2014)

Soeben noch ein etwas größeres, auf seinen Einbau wartendes Teil entgegengenommen  Nur wird's langsam ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (28. November 2014)

Und los geht's. Das mattgrün ist im Original ja unfassbar sexy


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2014)

Gut Kombi.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2014)

SEHR schön.
Den Rahmen hatte ich doch grade in der Hand. In den kleinen Rahmen sehen große Gabeln immer so riesig aus


----------



## Sleyvas (29. November 2014)

Optisch bin ich hin und weg. Eine Probefahrt folgt gleich 

Leider war der Paketbote heute Morgen zu blöde zu klingeln, so dass der LRS erst kommende Woche zugestellt wird und ich mir für die Probefahrt welche von anderen Bikes zusammenklauen. Auch die KeFÜ fehlt gerade noch.


Hier der aktuelle Stand und eine Teileliste, wie es final aussehen wird:

Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075, 740mm, 12°
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2, 30mm
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Schalthebel: SLX
Bremsen: Magura MT4 (lag noch rum, wird mal getestet), 203mm/180mm
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Coil U-Turn 160mm
Steuersatz: Hope (ZS44/28,6 & EC44/40)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 31,6x410mm
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattel: Specialized Phenom
Umwerfer: SLX 2-fach
Schaltwerk: XT Shadow+, SGS
Kurbel, Innenlager: X9 22/36/Bash, GXP
Pedale: Saint
Laufradsatz: weiße ZTR Flow Ex mit Tune King MK/Kong
Reifen: VR: Baron 2.5, HR: Highroller II 2.4 Maxxpro EXO
Schnellspanner: Hope
Kettenführung: e*Thirteen TRS+ Dual
Kassette: XT 11-34 oder 11-36


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2014)

Ganz geil das geschoss.


----------



## Eaven (29. November 2014)

Ja, find ich auch.....hm....ein weißer Vorbau würde vielleicht gut passen.


----------



## Sleyvas (29. November 2014)

Wartet mal ab, bis die weißen Felgen mit den orangenen Naben drauf sind. Das dürfte optisch noch einiges wettmachen. Die Schwarzen stehen ihm nicht so recht. Den Megaforce gibt es mWn ja auch nicht in weiß und der 30mm-Stummelversion 

Die Probefahrt war übrigens schon zum verlieben


----------



## canelon (29. November 2014)

Ui, welche Naben und felgen sind's denn?


----------



## Sleyvas (29. November 2014)

Wenn alles wie geplant klappt (zeigt sich wohl am Montag) werden es weiße ZTR Flow Ex mit orangenen Tune King MK/Kong.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canelon (29. November 2014)

Das wird ein interessantes Bild abgeben (klingt aber gut!), stell doch dann ein paar Bilder rein^^ auch gerne von den Laufrädern einzeln, damit man/ich sehen kann wie die Naben so wirken


----------



## derAndre (29. November 2014)

Der Reifenkombi nach, ist das Baby für großes Großes gedacht. Ich bin gespannt! Der 2.5 Baron ist ne echte Ansage. Damit musst Du teilweise bergab noch kräftig strampeln


----------



## /dev/random (29. November 2014)

Vor allem ist ein vernünftiger Spritzschutz fast Pflicht, der Reifen schleudert einen Haufen Dreck hoch...


----------



## Sleyvas (29. November 2014)

Details der Laufräder reiche ich gern nach. Wie gesagt nur erstmal Montag abwarten.

Der Baron 2.5 ist meine Hassliebe. Grip aber halt auch Rollwiderstand des Todes. Am Fully mit dem kleinen Baron hinten quält er mich schon, deswegen jetzt mal der Versuch auf der Wurst. Viel vor habe ich damit auf jeden Fall, allerdings auch noch mehr zu lernen. Der Wille zählt  

Am Fully hab ich diesen "Drecklappen" von Race Face, der halt den groben Dreck ganz gut ab. Den werde ich evtl. Nochmal in Größe L fürs BFe bestellen. 

Ich hatte ja etwas Sorge, dass das Bike mit der Lyrik eher träge und schwerfällig wird aber es fährt sich dem ersten Eindruck nach sehr harmonisch. Die morgige Ausfahrt kann gar nicht früh genug kommen.


----------



## scylla (29. November 2014)

Lyrik und Bifi ist DIE Kombi, das konnte nur gut werden 
Ich bin schon mords gespannt darauf, das hübsche Geschoss mal live bestaunen zu dürfen! Und vor allem, was die Fahrerin darauf anstellt


----------



## derAndre (1. Dezember 2014)

Uh, ein Mädel und dann die Reifenkombi. Das ist mal krass, hehe. Ich weiß das fragt man nicht aber wie viel wiegst Du denn? Scylla fährt ja auch mit ziemlich heftigen Reifen durch die Gegend. Da frage ich mich immer ein bisschen ob sich das lohnt. Wenn ich bedenke das ich im Vergleich mit Euch quasi mit CC-Schluppen unterwegs bin und bestimmt doppelt so viel wiege wie Ihr (grob den Fotos nach zu urteilen). Mit den Reifen könnt ihr sicher nahezu senkrechte Trails runter fahren ohne das irgendwas blockiert was?

Hier war ich gestern noch unterwegs. Vielleicht treffen wir uns dort ja mal.

Was die Gabel angeht: Ich fahre auch die Lyrik als Stahlfeder UTurn. Für mich perfekt. Auch wenn viele das nicht so sehen nutze ich die Absenkung recht häufig. Auf langen  Touren fahre ich die Lyrik auf 140mm auch in der Ebene. Dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel aus meiner Sicht Touren tauglicher. Über das sahnige Ansprechverhalten und das nicht durchsacken in steilem Gelände brauch ich ja nichts mehr zu sagen. Hinzu kommt das bei meinem Gewicht die Steifigkeit der Gabel einfach der Hammer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Da ich mich schuldig an Sleyvas Reifenvorlieben fühle, erlaube ich mir mal zu antworten... 



derAndre schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich immer ein bisschen ob sich das lohnt.
> ...
> Mit den Reifen könnt ihr sicher nahezu senkrechte Trails runter fahren ohne das irgendwas blockiert was?



... beziehungsweise hast du dir die Antwort bereits selbst gegeben 
Man muss sich ja nicht selbst das Leben schwer machen. Wenn man viel Grip haben kann, braucht man sich nicht mit wenig zufrieden geben. Ich glaube, Sleyvas hat mit dem neuen Radl auch noch viel vor, da schadet Grip sicher nicht 

Außerdem fallen einem die Schluffen irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf. (Erst dann wieder, wenn man mal was "leichteres" fährt und in voller Gewohnheit in die Pedale latscht... huch, wo sind denn die anderen hin? )
Für Taunus/Odenwald/Pfalz und co schone ich Baron und co aber auch ganz gern mal und nehm lieber die billigen Affenreifen von On-One ( ) her (das Bifi ist noch gar nicht geplatzt und hat sich auch sonst nicht über den Frevel beschwert)

PS: was hat die Reifenkombi eigentlich mit Mädchen oder Junge zu tun?


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

@derAndre

Das darfst du fragen, fahrfertig mit Rucksack müssten es um die 62kg sein. Auf dem 301 fahre ich ganzjährig Baron 2.3 vorn und hinten, das war von Grip und Rollwiderstand für mich der beste Kompromiss. Vorn im Winter war der 2.5er drauf. Ich fahre noch nicht so lang, seit Sommer 2013. Alles was mir dann im Gelände Sicherheit gibt, ist gern gesehen. Und der dicke Baron mag sicher Overkill sein, vermittelt aber ein Fahrgefühl wie auf Schienen, gerade am BFe mit der Lyrik, wie ich gestern nochmal begeistert feststellen durfte. Zudem ist's im Taunus oft sehr pampig und nass, im Winter fast dauerhaft. Da quäle ich mich lieber bergauf etwas mehr, habe dafür runterzugs aber uneingeschränkt Spaß. Da gerade mein Kopf mir immer wieder im Weg steht, versuche ich so, gewisse Unsicherheitsfaktoren etwas auszuräumen. Ich hoffe meine Haxen gewöhnen sich - wie bei Scylla - irgendwann mal dran. 

Im Ahrtal waren wir bisher nur einmal, ziemlich viel Schieberei und Navichaos  Aber man weiß ja nie!

Bzgl der Gabel kann ich wirklich nicht mehr aufhören zu schwärmen. Am 301 war wohl oder übel ne 32er Talas dran, die ich (auch mangels Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln) eben so gefahren bin. Jetzt mit der Lyrik weiß ich erst, WIE kacke die Gabel wirklich ist...Die U-Turn Absenkung habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, bei steilen Rampen ist's aber sicher hilfreich, einfach weil es kraft spart.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Bzgl U-Turn:

ich finde die Federcharakteristik der "normalen" Coil Feder irgendwie deutlich angenehmer. Fühlt sich zuerst linearer und in letzten Bereich progressiver an als die der U-Turn Feder. Ich weiß nicht, ob das Einbildung ist, aber bei meinen diversen U-Turn-Umbauten und wieder - Rückbauten bin ich für mich zu diesem Schluss gekommen.
Bei der U-Turn brauch ich eine Federhärte geringer (soft statt medium) damit die Gabel bei Kleinkram einigermaßen gut anspricht, und bei gröberen Sachen haut sie dann für meinen Geschmack viel zu leicht durch. Auf dem Treppenweg in der Pfalz (Sleyvas kennt ihn) kassiere ich mit der weichen U-Turn Feder wenn ich laufen lasse nicht nur einen Durchschlag pro Abfahrt. Mit derselben Federhärte fühlt sich die U-Turn im Vergleich zur reinen Coil für mich an wie ein Stück Holz, geht mal gar nicht 

Ich war daher gar nicht mal so unglücklich rauszufinden, dass U-Turn Federn wohl nicht mehr produziert werden und mittlerweile schwer zu bekommen sind, und hab meine letzte U-Turn nach Feder-Defekt neulich auch auf reines Coil umgebaut. Fühlt sich jetzt schöner an.
Wenn man das Bifi erst mal ein wenig abgerichtet hat, dann klettert das auch ohne Absenkung sehr brav.


----------



## derAndre (1. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: was hat die Reifenkombi eigentlich mit Mädchen oder Junge zu tun?



Vor allem wohl das zu erwartende Gewicht. Ihr Mädels seid für gewöhnlich ein wenig leichter.

Ja, um Ahrtal geht es kaum ohne ein wenig schieben (ich kenne ein paar Leute die dort deutlich weniger schieben als ich aber die kann ich nicht leiden!  ). Ansonsten ist die Gegend ein Traum. Eigentlich nie wirklich Nass und es gibt noch eine Menge Schlüsselstellen die es noch zu knacken gilt.

Das BFe ist nicht das Problem beim klettern, ich bin es  Ich mag einfach keine flachen Sitzwinkel. Passt nicht zu meiner Physionomie


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ja, um Ahrtal geht es kaum ohne ein wenig schieben (ich kenne ein paar Leute die dort deutlich weniger schieben als ich aber die kann ich nicht leiden!  ). Ansonsten ist die Gegend ein Traum. Eigentlich nie wirklich Nass und es gibt noch eine Menge Schlüsselstellen die es noch zu knacken gilt.



Ich glaub, wir müssen mal eine Bifi-Ahrtal-Jam veranstalten 
Wir waren da auch bisher einmal, und haben's voll vergeigt mit den Schlüsselstellen. Anscheinend an allen blind vorbeigefahren


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Vor allem wohl das zu erwartende Gewicht. Ihr Mädels seid für gewöhnlich ein wenig leichter.
> Das BFe ist nicht das Problem beim klettern, ich bin es  Ich mag einfach keine flachen Sitzwinkel. Passt nicht zu meiner Physionomie



Vielleicht brauchen Mädels daher gar gröbere Reifen? Weniger Druck auf dem Reifen, weniger Verzahnung mit dem Untergrund... wer weiß 

Nene, ich glaub das bist nicht nur du 
Es gibt andere Räder, die von Haus aus deutlich müheloser klettern als ein BFe. Mein Rocket ist z.B. ein wahres Uphill-Wunder dagegen. Mit Fahrtechnik und ein wenig Leidensbereitschaft kriegt man's aber deutlich in den Griff. Ich hab mich anfangs daran gestört, mittlerweile betrachte ich es als Herausforderung und versuche, gerade mit der uphill-versagenden Wurst technische Trailuphills zu bestehen.


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

Auf die Pfalz bin ich mal gespannt. Auf den heimischen Trails und Treppen konnte ich bisher nur ca. 100mm ausgenutzten Federweg herauskitzeln und hatte am Ansprechverhalten nichts zu meckern. Aber mir fehlt da a) der Vergleich und b) war ich bis dato nur Holzgabel gewohnt 



derAndre schrieb:


> ...ich kenne ein paar Leute die dort deutlich weniger schieben als ich aber die kann ich nicht leiden! ...



Vor Ort dachten wir uns nur "die armen Schweine, die hier fahren müssen". Aber das härtet sicher ganz schön ab


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

Der LRS ist da! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Kleinkram. KeFÜ montieren, Bremsleitung des Todes kürzen, vermutlich Aufkleber von den Felgen pellen...
Mangels Tageslicht hier nur noch ein paar farbverfälschte Gesamteindrücke. Die Naben haben ein etwas goldigeres Orange, die Nippel passen inetwa. Viel weiß, ich weiß. Aber mein anderes Bike ist quasi nur schwarz, da musste mal Kontrast her. Erschrocken hat mich nur ein wenig, dass der Highroller II den dicken Baron vom Volumen so locker in die Tasche steckt.

An die Waage kommt es früher oder später auch noch, dürfte aber gaaaaanz knapp die 14kg haben.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Hübsche Laufräder  In der Tat ist es jetzt sehr weiß. 
Die Felgenbapper müssen dringend weg, geht gar nicht! Am besten würde ich dabei auch gleich noch die goldigen Lyrikbapper abpulen. Nackige Gabeln sehen zwar auch nicht gut aus (finde ich), aber mit einer fetten schwarzen Schrift oder Grafiken als Pendant zum schwarz-weißen Cotic-Schriftzug am Rahmen, könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Vielleicht findest du ja passende Kleberchen. 

Wenn dein Rad mit dem Leichtbau-LRS 14 kg wiegt fress ich einen Besen


----------



## derAndre (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit den weißen Felgen passt die Gabel aber wieder! Sehr schön. Ich mag meins mit weißen Felgen auch sehr, leider habe ich nur so sackschwere Laufräder mit weißen Felgen. Die orangen Akzente find ich super! Aufkleber von Gabel und Felge würde ich auch wegmachen, wobei Gabel nur wenn Du besseren Ersatz hast.

Bei den Griffen musst Du Aufpassen das Dir das Bike nicht auf dem Parkplatz umfällt. Mir ist zum zweiten mal bei einem Ergon Griff dabei die Endkappe zerdeppert. Das ist echt schade, weil ich den Griff ansonsten richtig gut finde.

Alles in allem ein sehr feines Bike. Ich bin sicher Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Leichtbau-LRS wiegt ca. 1750 Gramm. Leider wurden dicke Speichen verbaut und die weißen Felgen sind auch etwas schwerer als schwarze. Wir werden das Bike bei Gelegenheit mal an eine richtige Waage hängen und nicht mit Omas alter Küchenwaage improvisieren. Dann wird sich zeigen, was das Bike wirklich wiegt.


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hübsche Laufräder  In der Tat ist es jetzt sehr weiß.
> Wenn dein Rad mit dem Leichtbau-LRS 14 kg wiegt fress ich einen Besen



Danke. Das viele Weiß ist ja durchaus gewollt. Du kennst ja das schwarze Luder, da ist genug...nunja..schwarz eben 
Die Felgenaufkleber weichen in Kürze, Gabel muss ich noch mit mir ausdiskutieren bzw. kreativ werden. Tut der Funktion vorerst ja keinen Abbruch.

Sooo leichtbaumäßig ist der LRS nicht. Er wiegt zwar weniger als der schwarze Flow Ex mit Hope Pro 2 Evo aber kommt (dank der fetten Speichen...) doch auf ca. 1700g. Die weißen Felgen wiegen auch noch etwas mehr. Die Pedale allein bringen ja auch schon knapp 500g auf die Waage. Das summiert sich ganz schön. Mit der KeFü wird es dann vermutlich gerade so die 14kg knacken. Ist aber ok, damit könnte ich noch leben. Evtl. ließe sich das durch tubeless früher oder später wieder auf U14 drücken  Bin mal gespannt, ob ich den HR II mit dem Baron 2.5 vernünftig bewegt bekomme. Sonst müsste da hinten doch was leichteres drauf. Aber der ist so wunderbar "volumig", dass ich ihn eigentlich gern lassen würde.



derAndre schrieb:


> Mit den weißen Felgen passt die Gabel aber wieder! Sehr schön. Ich mag meins mit weißen Felgen auch sehr, leider habe ich nur so sackschwere Laufräder mit weißen Felgen. Die orangen Akzente find ich super! Aufkleber von Gabel und Felge würde ich auch wegmachen, wobei Gabel nur wenn Du besseren Ersatz hast.
> 
> Bei den Griffen musst Du Aufpassen das Dir das Bike nicht auf dem Parkplatz umfällt. Mir ist zum zweiten mal bei einem Ergon Griff dabei die Endkappe zerdeppert. Das ist echt schade, weil ich den Griff ansonsten richtig gut finde.
> 
> Alles in allem ein sehr feines Bike. Ich bin sicher Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben.



Nur die weiße Gabel fand ich zwar schick aber etwas fremdkörpermäßig. Da hätte die schwarze wirklich besser gepasst. Sehr schade finde ich nur, dass das Tune-Orange nicht ganz so knallig ist, wie der kleine Kerl auf dem Steuerrohr. Aber geht schon in Ordnung 

Die Endkappen der Ergon-Griffe sind mit dieser Schräge etwas unglücklich designed schätze ich mal. Vom Begrabbelfaktor her finde ich sie nämlich sehr angenehm.

Ich freu mich schon drauf, mit der Wurst demnächst die Trails zu rocken  Das Fully hat jetzt jedenfalls erstmal Winterschlaf verordnet bekommen.

Edit: MEH!!! @loui-w war schon wieder schneller


----------



## derAndre (2. Dezember 2014)

1700 wiegt vermutlich mein hinteres Laufrad ohne Reifen alein, hehe. Das sind ältere Alutech Felgen mit 36 Maulweite und X9 Naben. Unf**kingfassbar schwer aber extrem Bombensicher. Insofern ist das totaler Leichtbau in meinen Augen  Aber am Bfe habe ich ja auch leichtere verbaut. Flow Ex mit Hope Naben. Die sind schon ziemlich perfekt in meinen Augen.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Der Leichtbau-LRS wiegt ca. 1750 Gramm. Leider wurden dicke Speichen verbaut und die weißen Felgen sind auch etwas schwerer als schwarze. Wir werden das Bike bei Gelegenheit mal an eine richtige Waage hängen und nicht mit Omas alter Küchenwaage improvisieren. Dann wird sich zeigen, was das Bike wirklich wiegt.



Uuuh, 1750g? Kannst du einspeichen? Wenn ja, würde ich mal pronto CX Ray Speichen besorgen und umspeichen. 
Der Ray hat einen LRS mit Tune Naben/Flow Felgen/CX Ray Speichen, der mal locker 200g weniger wiegt! Der weiße Lack wird sicher nicht mehr als 50g ausmachen. Schade um die ganzen Leichtbauteile, wenn man's dann mit sackschweren Speichen verbastelt. Außerdem sind CX Ray haltbarer (ich bin eh ein Fan von eher flexibleren Speichen und dafür steifen Felgen, gibt ein dauerhaltbareres Laufrad als andersrum)


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Uuuh, 1750g? Kannst du einspeichen? Wenn ja, würde ich mal pronto CX Ray Speichen besorgen und umspeichen.
> Der Ray hat einen LRS mit Tune Naben/Flow Felgen/CX Ray Speichen, der mal locker 200g weniger wiegt! Der weiße Lack wird sicher nicht mehr als 50g ausmachen. Schade um die ganzen Leichtbauteile, wenn man's dann mit sackschweren Speichen verbastelt. Außerdem sind CX Ray haltbarer (ich bin eh ein Fan von eher flexibleren Speichen und dafür steifen Felgen, gibt ein dauerhaltbareres Laufrad als andersrum)



Einspeichtechnisch sieht es eher mau aus. Allerdings würde ich da nun wegen der 200g nicht den LRS zerlegen, auch wenn es schade um die Leichtbauteile ist. Um ein paar Gramm zu schinden, wäre schneller die Sattelstütze abgesägt oder die Pedale getauscht. Was die Dauerhaltbarkeit anbelangt bin ich zwar ganz bei dir aber jetzt prophylaktisch umspeichen würde ich nicht. Wenn er mal anfangen sollte, irgendwelche Mätzchen zu machen, ich zu viel Zeit oder Geld habe, kann man sich das gute Stück immer noch vorknöpfen. Bei Ray finde ich allerdings allein schon wegen des Namens die CX Ray sehr passend


----------



## rayc (2. Dezember 2014)

Zur Strafe wird dein Bike mit unserer Fischwaage gewogen. 
Und dann schauen wir mal, welche Diät zur dir passt. 

Ist schön geworden dein BiFi.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2014)

Felgenkleber noch weg und dann prima.


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Der LRS ist da! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Kleinkram. KeFÜ montieren, Bremsleitung des Todes kürzen, vermutlich Aufkleber von den Felgen pellen...
> Mangels Tageslicht hier nur noch ein paar farbverfälschte Gesamteindrücke. Die Naben haben ein etwas goldigeres Orange, die Nippel passen inetwa. Viel weiß, ich weiß. Aber mein anderes Bike ist quasi nur schwarz, da musste mal Kontrast her. Erschrocken hat mich nur ein wenig, dass der Highroller II den dicken Baron vom Volumen so locker in die Tasche steckt.
> 
> An die Waage kommt es früher oder später auch noch, dürfte aber gaaaaanz knapp die 14kg haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 340104 Anhang anzeigen 340105 Anhang anzeigen 340106



... sehr geil ...


----------



## JohVir (6. Januar 2015)

Moin,ich schließe mich Euch mal an. Habe auch ein BFe erworben und möchte mir ein Sorglos-Bike für Feierabendrunde, Enduro-AM-Touren und einfach so kurzentschlossenen, spontane Ausfahrten aufbauen.
Da ich mir im Q4 2014 schon einen DH Hobel gegönnt habe, muss ich um die Hausordnung im grünen Bereich zu halten, etwas sparsamer wirtschaften.
Werde euch zur Unterhaltung hier ein paar Bilder reinstellen, sobald ich die Teile zusammen habe. Wenn alles passt wird es dieses WE etwas, falls nicht nächste Woche .
Habe bereits eine Liste zusammengestellt mit Teilen, Gewichten und Kosten.
Über hilfreiche Tips, freue ich mich natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (6. Januar 2015)

Zee Schaltwerk mit Hope T-Rex wird meiner Meinung nach nix werden. Es sei den bei der Zee gibt es einen Midcage...


----------



## JohVir (6. Januar 2015)

Zee gibt es ein DH und ein Freeride.
Das Freeride ist 11-36 packt aber knapp 11-40. Am Hardtail hab ich ja die Reserve für die Längung vom Hinterbau beim Fully. Fahre die Kombi auch am Ion 20


----------



## JohVir (6. Januar 2015)

Beim Ion kann ich aber im ersten Gang den Federweg nicht ganz nutzen. Das ist aber Wurst weil ich im Sitzen bergauf eh keine 200mm nutze.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (6. Januar 2015)

Ok cool Alternativ geht natürlich auch ein 30er Narrow Wide mit einer 11-36 Kassette.
Dann hat man optimale Schaltperformance da Standard Shimpanso ohne übermäßig drehen der B.Schraube und muss allerdings die schwereren Gänge einbüßen. Fahre ich an meinem Bfe im Moment so.


----------



## JohVir (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist auch cool. Ein Narrow-Wide hab ich auch drauf. Allerdings ein 32er.


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre auch nur ein 30iger Kettenblatt von MRP an einer xO Kurbel in Verbindung mit einer 11-36 Kassette. Bergab lass ich dann meistens nur rollen und das reicht da wo ich fahre vollkommen aus. Bergauf ist es auch ausreichend. 
Würde ich immer wieder so verbauen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (10. Januar 2015)

Ja ist gut so, finde ich auch. Vorallem bleibt die originale Schaltpräzision erhalten und man benötigt keine teure XT Kassette. 
Ausserdem spart man Geld für das 40 er oder 42 er Ritzel. Mit einer SLX Kassette und Deore oder SLX Schlatwerk und Hebel ein echtes "Low Budget 1x10


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Moin, ich lade gerade ein Video hoch wo man sieht das Zee plus Hope geht.
Präzision ist nicht mehr so wie original, da habt ihr recht . Aber den Nachteil nehme ich für die breitere Übersetzung in kauf.
Was nicht so 100% passt ist der Schaltsprung an der Stelle wo ich eins rausgenommen haben. Glaube das 17er habe ich geopfert für das T Rex.
Anbei ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand. Fehlt noch Gabel und Bereifung.
Leider sind die Fotos in dem kleinen Keller immer nicht so gut. Man sieht aber denke ich was schon dran ist.

Gruß


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Achja, und danke für die Besenstiel-Konstruktion die ich mir beim Thread Ersteller abgekupfert habe 

Und hier das Video wie oben erwähnt.
http://www.vidup.de/v/pymCG/


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Habe fertig! 
Kam doch noch alles heute!
Danke nochmals für die vielen guten Tipps die sich zu dem Bike hier im Thread gesammelt haben bisher!


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Januar 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Habe fertig!
> Kam doch noch alles heute!
> Danke nochmals für die vielen guten Tipps die sich zu dem Bike hier im Thread gesammelt haben bisher!




 ... sehr chic ...

... aber bei einem weißen Sattel und besonders bei der Überstandshöhe habe ich erhebliche Bedenken ob das wohl gut geht ...


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Ja habe auch mehrmals überlegt. Hab dann aber ein top Anbot gefunden und habs einfach gemacht


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2015)

Sieht doch schick aus, mir gefällt es. 

Das saubere Weiss gibt sich


----------



## Tingltanglbob (10. Januar 2015)

Um den Sprung zu mindern kannst du auch aus einer 11-32 er XT Kasette ein 16 er Ritzel kaufen und das 17 er damit ersetzten. 
Dann geht der Sprung etwas besser. Leider wissen das mehr Leute deswegen sind die 16 er Ritzel fast überall ausverkauft  
Ausser hier wenn du schnell bist


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Hi, danke für den Tipp! Werde ich mir holen. Ist ja für 4€ recht günstig!


----------



## Rheingauer (11. März 2015)

Ohje - was mache ich bloß.
Der Winter ist vorbei, es gibt nur noch 27,5 und mein Aufbau ist noch nicht fertig.

Es geht langsam weiter ... heute: Bremse, Marsh Guard, Aufkleber, Kettenstrebenschutz.






gruß
Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2015)

Sehr geil


----------



## JohVir (11. März 2015)

Läuft! Freu dich schon mal aufs Fahren. Wird sehr geil werden  Seit ich mein BFe hab nehm ich das große nur noch für harte Einsätze. Das Teil ist ein top Allroundtalent


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. März 2015)

Hier mal meines mit der Pike reduziert von 150 auf 140 mm. Weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## huffdipuffdi (11. März 2015)

Ist das eine " normale" Pike, Federweg einfach zu reduzieren?


----------



## Schoasdromme (11. März 2015)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368315
> 
> Hier mal meines mit der Pike reduziert von 150 auf 140 mm. Weniger ist manchmal mehr



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich auch, daß 150mm FW am Hardtail mit dem (sehr hartem BFe) Heck schon fast unausgeglichen ist.
Ich fahre meine REVELATION (150mm) extrem hart abgestimmt, um halbwegs Harmonie mit dem Heck zu bekommen.
Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, warum manche 160, 170 und mehr mm FW an einem HT fahren


----------



## JohVir (11. März 2015)

Also ich fahre meine Lyrik auf 160mm und bin damit echt zufrieden. Das Heck ist halt hart und vorne tut sich was. Als unharmonisch empfinde ich das nicht. Aber da hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. März 2015)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Ist das eine " normale" Pike, Federweg einfach zu reduzieren?



Ja ist eine normale Pike Rtc 3 mit einem kürzeren Airshaft. Ich habe im Bfe Gabeln von 130 bis 150 mm getestet. Für mich ist bei 130 - 140 mm das Optimum. Alles darüber ist nicht mehr gut meiner Meinung nach. Eine 160 mm Gabel würde meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren für ein do it all Hardtail. 130 mm empfand ich als Sweet Spot. 10 mm mehr schaden nicht.

Das stellt aber nur meine Meinung dar. Heisst nicht das einer nicht 160 mm fahren darf wenn er Spaß dran hat


----------



## Rheingauer (25. März 2015)

Es geht weiter. 

-Vorbau
-Lenker
-Kurbel
-Griffe
-Stattelstütze
-Sattel
-42t Ritzel
-16t Ritzel
-Pedale


----------



## nervy1962 (25. März 2015)

Der gute, alte Lidl-Workstand.
Die Wurst wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2015)

42/16 ist eine gute übersetzung für die straße ;-)


----------



## JohVir (26. März 2015)

Berichte dann mal von der Mattoc im BeFe. Die wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber das Budget war zu schmal.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. März 2015)

Welchen Berg willst denn damit hoch? Aber gutes Bild für das Spiel "wo ist der Fehler?"


----------



## Nothing85 (26. März 2015)

Die Flasche Bier ist leer?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Rheingauer (26. März 2015)

@JohVir 
Ich kann einen Vergleich zur Pike schreiben. 

@ huffdipuffdi
Ich will keine Berge hoch, nur runter. ;-)

@Nothing85 
Gut gesehen. Heute geht der Aufbau mit einer vollen weiter.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. März 2015)

Na dann wird sich an der Übersetzung wohl noch was ändern. Auf wieviel Federweg hast die Mattoc eigestell? Persönlich finde ich die Manitous eine gute Wahl für die Cotic Bikes, da sie etwas weicher sind als die meisten anderen. Diesmal ein Vortei, da sie prima zum Charakter eines Stahlrahmens passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2015)

Weich im Sinne von weniger steif (kann ich nicht beurteilen als Spargel), oder weich im Sinne von komfortabler?
Tipp für die vordere Bremsleitung: mit Kabelbindern an den Schaltzug des vorderen Shifters tüdeln und den dann außen rechts am Rahmen vorbeiführen. Dann kannst du die Bremsleitung kontaktlos hinten an der Gabel vorbeiführen.


----------



## Queristmehr (26. März 2015)

wo schraubs du denn dein kettenblatt dran?  
farblich find ich´s fein. das mit dem rot kommt richtig gut! ist das grün matt?? oder täuscht das?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. März 2015)

Nun, beides. Meine spricht extrem sensibel an, braucht aber auch schnell viel Federweg. Daher gefühlsmässig sehr komfortabel. Für heftiges Gelände aber nicht optimal. Die Steifigkeit ist trotz nur 120mm FW und 20mm! Steckachse nur mittelmass. Fühlt sich mit dem Hinterbau aber recht stimmig an.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. März 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Weich im Sinne von weniger steif (kann ich nicht beurteilen als Spargel), oder weich im Sinne von komfortabler?
> Tipp für die vordere Bremsleitung: mit Kabelbindern an den Schaltzug des vorderen Shifters tüdeln und den dann außen rechts am Rahmen vorbeiführen. Dann kannst du die Bremsleitung kontaktlos hinten an der Gabel vorbeiführen.



Er fährt doch singlespeed. Da nix shifter.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2015)

Ach ja, hatte ich ausgeblendet.
Interessanter Eindruck von der Mattoc. Meine ist doch eher straff, grade im vergleich zu einer Pike.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. März 2015)

Ist die Minute, nich die Mattoc. War kurz davor eine Mattoc für mein IBIS zu nehmen, ist jetzt aber doch eine Pike geworden und muss sagen ist ne flotte Gabel das.


----------



## JohVir (26. März 2015)

Pike imponiert mir auch


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. März 2015)

Pike ist super auch fürs Bfe, dann aber bitte gechoppt von 150 auf 140 mm


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. März 2015)

Bin heute morgen 15 km zur Arbeit mit 160 mm und habe 140 davon weggeschnupft... bergauf haue ich aber auch das DPA rein = 130 mm


----------



## Rheingauer (26. März 2015)

Morgen kommen die letzten Teile. YEAHH 


@huffdipuffdi 
Ist im Moment noch auf 160mm eingestellt. Bin das BFe ganz kurz mit alten Teilen probe gefahren. Hat mit 160mm soweit gepasst. Aber ich werde den "Vorteil" zur Pike nutzen und die Mattoc auch in allen anderen Federwegslängen testen.

@Queristmehr 
Die Kurbel hat eine DirectMount-Aufnahme.... wird ein AbsoluteBlack 30T. Leider ist es kein grün matt. Finde ich super schön. :-(
Schau dir mal post #852 an, dort siehst du die glänzende Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (27. März 2015)

Bin sehr gespannt auf dein feedback der Gabel. Denke aber dass Du damit eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen hast.


----------



## derAndre (27. März 2015)

Am Ende bleibst Du dann eh bei 160mm  Zugegeben auf längere Touren drehe ich meine Lyrik in der geraden um 10 und ich uphill auch schon mal um 30mm runter aber Bergab und ich Park liebe ich die 160mm Stahlfeder vor allem wegen des Lenkwinkels.


----------



## scylla (27. März 2015)

160mm Lyrik passt doch perfekt zum BFe 
Ich hab das U-Turn rausgeschmissen und fahr sie mit der "normalen" Stahlfeder.


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2015)

Für bordsteinkantensport ist das u-turn super...
Hätte ja gern eine totem mit 140  oder 150 mm, einfach weil ich kann.


----------



## Rheingauer (28. März 2015)

Soo, die erste Testfahrt ist beendet. Läuft! 




Vorerst fertig.




BFe "M" - Tyee "XS"





Das Rot der Gabel ist zu 90% identisch mit den Griffen. Ein Glückgriff 



ToDo
-Viel Fahren!
-neuer Sattel
-Ausgleichbehälter SLX in schwarz bestelllen
-schwarze Kabelbinder für den MarshGuard
-203&180 Scheibe + schöne Adapter .... jemand eine Idee?
-Vorne Tubeless Umbau
-evtl. 42T Ritzel enteloxieren

Gewicht: 12.7KG.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal hier im RheinMain Gebiet?


----------



## Schoasdromme (28. März 2015)

"Das Rot der Gabel ist zu 90% identisch mit den Griffen. Ein Glückgriff "

Die Griffe werden aber nicht so bleiben 


Sehr schönes Rad mit sehr schöner Farbe


----------



## Rheingauer (28. März 2015)

Ja habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Die Griffe ziehen sehr schnell Dreck an. :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2015)

Ziiieeeeemlich geil


----------



## scylla (29. März 2015)

Rockt 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (29. März 2015)

Geiles Teil! Hast Du es schon bergab krachen lassen? Das hat mich damals echt umgehauen wie ruhig das läuft!


----------



## ultraschwer (29. März 2015)

Holla! Dachte mir, dass das gut kommt mit der Mattoc.


----------



## Soulist (29. März 2015)

Sehr geiles Boik !!!   Aber was steht denn da auf den Reifenflanken? Warte mal...ich kanns lesen ...es heißt...O....O...


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2015)

Gut geworden 
Wenn Dir ein lila bfe mit weisser lyrik begegnet, dann sag mal hallo.


----------



## JohVir (6. April 2015)

Hi,
Ich werde mich evtl. von meinem BFE trennen müssen da es mir doch arg kurz ist obwohl es ein L ist  
Partliste aktuell:
BFe L Green glossy (top Zustand, abgeklebt)
Spank Oozzy auf Fusion Stealth
RS Lyrik 
RS Reverb
Race Face Next Carbon Lenker
Magura MT6 mit Storm SL 200/180
Hope Sattelklemme
Hope Schnellspanner

Angebote gerne per PM. Kommt auch bald in den bike markt.

Gruß


----------



## grauphilter (6. April 2015)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Soo, die erste Testfahrt ist beendet. Läuft!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega goil..!! 

Ist n 26er, richtig? Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel.. Sorry, falls es irgendwo weiter vorne schon steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (6. April 2015)

Jo 26" die Lyrik hat momentan 160 kann aber mittels Baseplate auf 170 oder auch 150


----------



## Rheingauer (6. April 2015)

grauphilter schrieb:


> Mega goil..!!
> 
> Ist n 26er, richtig? Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel.. Sorry, falls es irgendwo weiter vorne schon steht...




Dankeschöön 

26" stimmt. Die Gabel hat im Moment 160mm. Fährt sich damit sehr schnell. Schneller als gedacht.


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

mal ne Frage: Was habt Ihr so Erfahrung in Sachen Vorbaulänge? Habe aktuell nen 50mm Vorbau dran und ne 150mm Pike drin in nem 26er - M -Rahmen. Ausrichtung vom Rad in Richtung verspielt Trail fahren.

Was habt Ihr dran und ab welche Länge zusätzlich merkt man's überhaupt? Schätze dass ich den Unterschied zu 60mm kaum merken würde!? Aber 70mm ist schon fast wieder ab bisserl zu lang und wenn's mal in die Luft geht oder steil bergab möchte ich jetzt keinen zu langen Vorbau dran haben... was ist der beste Kompromiss?

Danke


----------



## huffdipuffdi (10. Mai 2015)

Den Unterscied merkste bei jedem cm. Kommt aber sehr auf dein Wohlbefinden an. Ich hab aktuell einen 50er drean. Gelegentlich, so gegen Herbst/Winter wechsle ich aber zum 70er, da ich dann eher längere Touren  damit fahre. Mit dem 50er ist es schon gut agil.


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hab den Vorbau einfach so kurz wie geometrisch möglich: 35mm.
Geht prima für jede Art von Touren (auch lang) und steil bergab ist es halt einfach netter. Ich finde auch, dass man am Vorbau jeden cm Länge merkt. An einem Rad fürs Gröbere für mich nie wieder länger als 40mm.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2015)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Hatte 35, 60 und 90mm zum testen verbaut. Aktuell 60 vielleicht probiere ich noch 70...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. Mai 2015)

@bike_schrat Länger als 60 - 70 mm würde ich nicht gehen. Meiner Ansicht nach kannst du auf Grund des kurzen Reach des Bfe schonmal bedenekenlos was längeres Probieren. Ich fahre Small Bfe bei 174 und 60 mm Vorbau. Hoffe das hilft dir..... 

Gruß


----------



## nervy1962 (11. Mai 2015)

Aktuell 50mm L-Rahmen BFe bei 193cm Körpergröße


----------



## bike_schrat (11. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Meinungen allerseits 

Ich werde es wirklich mal mit 60mm probieren. Das ist ein wenig mehr, aber noch nicht wirklich lang. Hoffe es hilft noch a bisserl besser treten zu können - v.a. wenn's bergauf geht. An steilen Stellen bergab und an Steilstufen (oder in der Luft) aber noch nicht zu weit über dem Vorderrad zu hängen. Let's see


----------



## JohVir (12. Mai 2015)

60mm am BFe in L bei 186cm. 
Top zum Gas geben. Für Touren mir zu kurz.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (12. Mai 2015)

Hab heute auf 70mm erhöht zum touren und Kondition tanken, für mich das Optimum


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juni 2015)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Soo, die erste Testfahrt ist beendet. Läuft!
> 
> 
> ToDo
> ...



Zu den Adapter: Schau Dir mal die Reverse an, gibt in vielen Farben und gut verarbeitet


----------



## canelon (7. Juni 2015)

Hi, mal eine Frage bezüglich Kettenführungen - wer kann mir eine empfehlen, die passt (meine etwas gelesen zu habe, dass bei einigen gefeilt werden muss, möchte ich nicht), für 2-fach ist und die Kette gut ruhig stellt? 
Hat heute wieder ziemlich geklappert trotz Type2-Schaltwerk, würde das Ganze gerne ruhigstellen. Ich habe also kaum Probleme mit Kettenabwürfen, mir geht´s eigentlich nur um die Geräusche.
Danke!


----------



## JohVir (7. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich weiß nicht ob eine KeFü das Problem löst. Hab am DH Bike auch ne KeFü und ein gedämpftes Zee. Klappert trotzdem. 
Was hilft ist alter Schlaucht um Druck- und Kettenstrebe. Sieht halt aber bescheiden aus.


----------



## canelon (7. Juni 2015)

Mhm schade, macht ja aber auch Sinn. Vielleicht ist auch die Kette ein Glied zu kurz, ich schau mal.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo ich versuche gerade den Highroller 2 in 2.3 Breite am Bfe zu fahren. Vorne Pike, kein Problem nur am Hinterbau des Cotic bleiben mit der Funworks Am Ride  noch ca 4mm Platz links und rechts zur Kettenstrebe. Biserl wenig. Die Felge ist eine 25mm Innenmass. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen. Ich denke eine 23 mm Felge waere besser. Evtl kann auch @Baelko was dazu sagen....


----------



## JohVir (14. Juni 2015)

Ich habe hinten Ardent 2,4 und keine Probleme mit Oozy von Spank


----------



## Tingltanglbob (14. Juni 2015)

Schwer zu glauben das der nicht streift.


----------



## JohVir (14. Juni 2015)

Doch passt. Hab nur grad die RaceKing drauf daher kann ich kein Foto machen. Ich kann dir aber meine Kettenstrebe Fotografieren. Da sind keine Anschleifer. Dass ich mit Ardent gefahren bin sieht man in meinem Album.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (14. Juni 2015)

Das Bike ist zu verkaufen da leider zu kurz falls es jemand möchte:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/610330-cotic-bfe-in-l


----------



## JohVir (14. Juni 2015)

So hier die Bilder. 
Das was so ein bisschen helleres grün ist, habe ich mit dem Pinsel ausgebessert als der Rahmen aufgebaut wurde. Der Vorbesitzer hatte da seine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (14. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetz mal neuen Lrs mit 23 mm Innenweite Felgen bestellt. Damit sollte der Highroller mit etwas Dreckraum sauber passen. Mit der ZtrFlow ohne Ex passt es auch und das sind ca. 23 mm Innenweite


----------



## JohVir (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2015)

Gute info. Dann werde ich eher nicht felgenmàßig aufrüsten.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (19. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nun doch die Highroller 2 nochmal auf die AM Ride 25 Felge gepackt. Aussage Cotic war das es passt wenns nicht streift. Es bleiben 6 mm nach rechts und links zur Kettenstrebe. Scheint wohl doch zu funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (19. Juni 2015)

Sag ich doch


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2015)

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn's nicht passen würde. Ich fahre bisweilen einen Highroller II 2,4'' auf einer Subrosa30 (auch 25mm Maulweite) am BFe durch die Gegend.


----------



## kloetenkoem (4. Juli 2015)

Nach einer schöpferischen Pause dann doch ne Wurst -  viele Grüße in die Nordheide 




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1859790]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Eaven (5. Juli 2015)

Das ging ja fix mit dem Aufbau


----------



## kloetenkoem (6. Juli 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das ging ja fix mit dem Aufbau



Tja, zu blöd, dass die Schaltzüge zu kurz waren... Somit geht's erst nächste Woche weiter:-(


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Juli 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1861184]
	
[/URL]

Kleiner Nachtrag


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. Juli 2015)

So, nun ist sie fertig. Zur Zeit im Tochtertrim; wenn ich dran bin, mit Reverb, anderem Sattel und 80er Vorbau;-) 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862213]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. Juli 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862160]
	
[/URL]

Und von der anderen Seite


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2015)

Allet supa, aba wirf den flaschnhalda inne gelbe tonne.


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. Juli 2015)

Aba der is doch weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canelon (24. September 2015)

Hi, hat hier jemand Bilder von einem BFe in gridstone mit silbernen Anbauteilen? V.a. der Lenker würde mich sehr interessieren.
Die älteren Bilder von @AM_Heizer sind leider nicht mehr einsehbar... würde das aber gerne mal auf Bildern sehe, bin am überlegen wie mein neues Cockpit aussehen soll.... 



AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier endlich mal ein paar Pics von meinem BFE.....sorry, hat etwas länger gedauert. Btw : Das Radl verhält sich genau so, wie hier im Unterforum angedroht. Direkt,agil und einfach spaßig zu fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. September 2015)

Hallo tsam. Ich habe gerade meiner 2013er Lyrik das erste mal einen großen Service zukommen lassen. Ich war schon nach dem Studium des Oil Chart irritiert. Da stand für die Füllmenge der Luftkammer meiner solo air...Strich. Nix! Kein Grease. Kein Öl. Ich dachte gut. Schau mer mal, was aktuell drin ist und orientieren uns daran, ob Fett oder Öl. Die Luftkammer war aber blitzsauber. Der blau eloxierte Pömpel ebenso. Nur am Rand etwas Fett. Hat dazu jemand eine Meinung?


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2015)

Öl in der luftkammer? Fände ich strange.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. September 2015)

Gibt es gemäß Oil Chart auch. Bisher hatten sie sonst alle ein wenig Fett drin. Aber nix?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (25. September 2015)

Ich habe meine Pike 2015 im Bfe gestern auf 120 mm reduziert. Dazu musste ich den Airshaft wechseln. In der Pike Luftkammer war alles Furztrocken. Nur das Gweinde und der Oring der Ventilschraubkappe war geschmiert...
120 mm sind übrigens der Burner im Bfe. Damit geht dann wirkich alles. Pumptrack Jumplines Flowtrails Endurotrails mit Spruengen usw. Mit den 140 bis 150 mm war das irgendwie alles komisch weil Chopperstylemaessig. Bin mir mittlerweile sicher das der Rahmen auf eine 120 er Gabel konstruiert wurde....also Leute mut zu weniger Federweg den weniger ist manchmal mehr ;-)


----------



## rayc (25. September 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Gibt es gemäß Oil Chart auch. Bisher hatten sie sonst alle ein wenig Fett drin. Aber nix?


Bei den alten Lyriks gehörte da Öl rein.
Aber *ab 2012* darf da *KEIN* Öl rein!
Nur die O-Ringe und Dichtungen mit wenig Fett schmieren, ansonsten verklebt das Ventil zwischen Positiv- und Negativ-Kammer.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. September 2015)

Danke dir vielmals Ray. Bin natürlich nach Anleitung vorgegangen. Habe es nur nicht verstanden. Jetzt schon! Top Erklärung mit dem Ventil. Danke nochmals.


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2015)

Habe eine u-turn lyrik und kurbele gerne mal runter für bergauf. Bergab und so finde ich es komisch ohne die vollen 160mm... vom probieren her finde ich es irgendwo um die 140 am ausgewogensten... aber ich fahre auch nicht dirt oder pumptrack.


----------



## frogmatic (6. Oktober 2015)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Pike 2015 im Bfe gestern auf 120 mm reduziert. (...) also Leute mut zu weniger Federweg den weniger ist manchmal mehr ;-)


Witzig, weniger Federweg im Hardtail wurde gerade im Nachbarfred behandelt.

Ich habe wie @a.ninie eine U-Turn Lyrik im BFe und kann die Beobachtung teilen. Die 140mm sind am rundesten. Manchmal kommen mir die Trails etwas rumpelig vor wenn ich vergessen habe, dass die Gabel abgesenkt ist 
In meinem SC Chameleon werkelt noch eine alte Original-Pike, ebenfalls U-Turn mit 95-140mm. Für Pumptrack ist das ideal, die einfach runterzuschrauben.

Auf den vollen Federweg für Abfahrten möchte ich bei beiden nicht verzichten.


Bzg. Öl in der Luftkammer: gibt's manchmal zu Dichtzwecken, oder bei Dual Air zur Erhöhung den Progression. 
Ansonsten ebenfalls danke, @rayc, für den Input - das mit "ab 2012" wusste ich noch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrafresh78 (7. Oktober 2015)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Pike 2015 im Bfe gestern auf 120 mm reduziert. Dazu musste ich den Airshaft wechseln. In der Pike Luftkammer war alles Furztrocken. Nur das Gweinde und der Oring der Ventilschraubkappe war geschmiert...
> 120 mm sind übrigens der Burner im Bfe. Damit geht dann wirkich alles. Pumptrack Jumplines Flowtrails Endurotrails mit Spruengen usw. Mit den 140 bis 150 mm war das irgendwie alles komisch weil Chopperstylemaessig. Bin mir mittlerweile sicher das der Rahmen auf eine 120 er Gabel konstruiert wurde....also Leute mut zu weniger Federweg den weniger ist manchmal mehr ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423030


Also ich fand bisher auch immer die 140mm Gabel am besten.

Momentan ist eine 150mm Sektor drin und habe alle Spacer unterm Vorbau raus.Jetzt ist es eigentlich sehr harmonisch.Probiere das auch mal ohne die Spacer ;-)

MfG


----------



## Schoasdromme (10. Oktober 2015)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Pike 2015 im Bfe gestern auf 120 mm reduziert. Dazu musste ich den Airshaft wechseln. In der Pike Luftkammer war alles Furztrocken. Nur das Gweinde und der Oring der Ventilschraubkappe war geschmiert...
> 120 mm sind übrigens der Burner im Bfe. Damit geht dann wirkich alles. Pumptrack Jumplines Flowtrails Endurotrails mit Spruengen usw. Mit den 140 bis 150 mm war das irgendwie alles komisch weil Chopperstylemaessig. Bin mir mittlerweile sicher das der Rahmen auf eine 120 er Gabel konstruiert wurde....also Leute mut zu weniger Federweg den weniger ist manchmal mehr ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423030


Sehr schön!
Nur die Bremsleitung hinten ist bei einem Sturz etwas gefährdet.
Ich hab sie innen verlegt.
Wie bist eigentl. mit den Bremsscheiben zufrieden?
Ich habe im Moment noch dieselben drauf, fliegen aber demnächst runter.
Die Dinger rubbeln und bremsen durch die riesigen Löcher sehr ungleichmässig...
vor allem bei langsamen Steilabfahrten.
Bezüglich Federweg finde ich bergauf und auf geraden stücken 120mm sehr angenehm.
Mehr fährt sich für meinen Geschmack unausgewogen.
Bergab fahr ich dann aber gerne auf 150mm aus...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (10. Oktober 2015)

@dmr-bike das mit der Leitung ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Danke. Die Scheiben verziehen arg. Ich will demnächst auch wechseln. War am letzten Wochenende am G.kopf fahren mit dem Bike. Ging auch auf der Evileye recht gut. 120 mm find ich super in dem Rad. Mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (10. Oktober 2015)

Haha ich ueberleg ja schon ob ich ein zweites Dirtjump Pumptrack Bfe Aufbaue. Wobei mein Dirtrad schon nochmal viel wendiger ist als Bfe.....lustig wäre es trotzdem


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Oktober 2015)

Nimmst einfach ne Nummer kleiner

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. Oktober 2015)

Kleiner als S wird schwierig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2015)

hatte mario nicht einen xs als trialrad?


----------



## frogmatic (12. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte mario nicht einen xs als trialrad?


Aus der guten alten Zeit, als es noch XS gab


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2015)

Und 1 1/8 ;-)


----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. Oktober 2015)

Naja bei 174 geht mit dem S Bfe schon viel. Auch Sachen die mit dem Dirtrad gehen.....keine Ahnung @Baelko wie siehts den mit Winterpreisen aus ;-)


----------



## Eaven (16. Oktober 2015)

Winterpreise...  ....abhängig von den Eurokursen werden dir Preis hoch oder niedrig sein 

Wie findet ihr die neue Farbe für das 27.5 BFe?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (16. Oktober 2015)

Die Farbe in Kombi mit dem Logo find ich megagut. Schade wegen der Winterpreise....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. Oktober 2015)

Matte blue ist immer noch ganz vorne. Nur das gloss yellow vom soul macht mich fertig. Das am bfe wäre schon auch derbe.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Winterpreise...  ....abhängig von den Eurokursen werden dir Preis hoch oder niedrig sein
> 
> Wie findet ihr die neue Farbe für das 27.5 BFe?



... das schaut ja fast wie battleship grey aus ... 
... sehr schick, sogar ...


----------



## BrotherMo (16. Oktober 2015)

Farbe:


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die neue Farbe für das 27.5 BFe?



sch...eibenkleister...

...dass ich schon zwei hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (17. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Winterpreise...  ....abhängig von den Eurokursen werden dir Preis hoch oder niedrig sein
> 
> Wie findet ihr die neue Farbe für das 27.5 BFe?


Hammer Farbkombi...


----------



## orangerauch (17. Oktober 2015)

geniale Farbkombi!
ich glaub ich werde BFe einsteiger 


Schwimmer schrieb:


> battleship grey


wie mein kleiner Spezi Traktor


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Oktober 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> geinale Farbkombi!
> ich glaub ich werde BFe einsteiger ...



Sehr guter Plan ... 




orangerauch schrieb:


> ... wie mein kleiner Spezi Traktor



...     ...


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> geniale Farbkombi!
> ich glaub ich werde BFe einsteiger



Du tust es also? 
Wenn du das grau/gelbe nimmst, musst du aber gut darauf aufpassen. Wahrscheinlich nimmst du's ja eh in einer Rahmengröße, die mir auch passen könnte


----------



## orangerauch (17. Oktober 2015)

welche darfs denn sein?  bin schon am rechnen...


----------



## MaxBas (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich spiele auch gerade mit dem Gedanken ein B Fe aufzubauen. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, hätte ich lieber ein Soul, allerdings würde ich dann völlig außerhalb meines Budgets landen. Da die Geo ähnlich ist denke ich auch über 120mm Federweg nach. Ich dachte eigentlich an die Sweep on X-Fusion, da Cotic die für ihre Kompletträder nimmt und Cy viel von der hält an seinen Rädern. Jetzt bin ich aber auch auf eine Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air gestoßen. Die kann man bei 120mm und 150mm fahren. 120mm als standard und 150 als Reserve. Hat die mal jemand ausprobiert am Cotic? oder die Sweep?


----------



## Schoasdromme (18. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich spiele auch gerade mit dem Gedanken ein B Fe aufzubauen. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, hätte ich lieber ein Soul, allerdings würde ich dann völlig außerhalb meines Budgets landen. Da die Geo ähnlich ist denke ich auch über 120mm Federweg nach. Ich dachte eigentlich an die Sweep on X-Fusion, da Cotic die für ihre Kompletträder nimmt und Cy viel von der hält an seinen Rädern. Jetzt bin ich aber auch auf eine Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air gestoßen. Die kann man bei 120mm und 150mm fahren. 120mm als standard und 150 als Reserve. Hat die mal jemand ausprobiert am Cotic? oder die Sweep?


Ich fahre die besagte Revelation DPA.
Auf gerader Strecke und bergauf auf 120mm, bergab auf 150mm.
Ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt für das Rad und die Geometrie.

Bergauf mit 150mm oder mehr finde ich sehr bescheiden zu fahren.
Ist aber wohl Geschmacksache.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (18. Oktober 2015)

Fahr die 120 mm. Das geht am Besten. Ich habe selber lange Gabeln probiert und fahre jetzt 120 mm fest für alles. Mit einer 150 er GAbel fährt das Rad komsich weil die Winkel nicht mehr passen. (Meine Meinung) Gruß


----------



## MaxBas (18. Oktober 2015)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Fahr die 120 mm. Das geht am Besten. Ich habe selber lange Gabeln probiert und fahre jetzt 120 mm fest für alles. Mit einer 150 er GAbel fährt das Rad komsich weil die Winkel nicht mehr passen. (Meine Meinung) Gruß


Verzeih wenn ich noch Mal nachfrage. Würdest du dann eher dazu raten die Revelation bei 120 zu fahren, oder eine auf 120 getravelte X Fusion empfehlen? 


dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich fahre die besagte Revelation DPA.
> Auf gerader Strecke und bergauf auf 120mm, bergab auf 150mm.
> Ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt für das Rad und die Geometrie.
> 
> ...


Hast du das Gefühl, dass die Dual Position die Güte der Dämpfung beeinträchtigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (18. Oktober 2015)

Ist hier zufällig schon mal jemand ein B Fe und Soul mit einer vergleichbaren Gabel gefahren? Man liest viel darüber, dass das B Fe deutlich steifer sei und bei härteren und schnelleren Abfahrten richtig aufblüht, bei ebenerdigen verspielteren Trails sich aber nicht so schön fahre wie ein Soul. Vom Einsatzgebiet her läge mir das Soul wohl eher, vom Budget her das B Fe. Daher die Frage. Vielen Dank


----------



## frogmatic (18. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die neue Farbe für das 27.5 BFe?


Ich glaube ich habe genug Langeweile, um einen kleinen sonntäglichen Shitstorm loszutreten:
die sollen erstmal die Zugführungen von On One abkupfern, bevor sie ans Farbschema von Nukeproof gehen!

Und jetzt hole ich mir Popcorn vorn Rechner...


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2015)

Vergiss es, hüpf lieber rüber zum uci channel, die frauen starten gleich...


----------



## Schoasdromme (18. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Verzeih wenn ich noch Mal nachfrage. Würdest du dann eher dazu raten die Revelation bei 120 zu fahren, oder eine auf 120 getravelte X Fusion empfehlen?
> 
> Hast du das Gefühl, dass die Dual Position die Güte der Dämpfung beeinträchtigt?


Ich fahre noch eine SEKTOR RTC3 SOLO AIR an einem anderen bike .
Die SOLO AIR spricht sensibler an und sackt auch nicht so ab.
Allerdings fahre ich Gabeln an Hardtails immer etwas straffer, von daher stört mich persönlich das schlechtere Ansprechverhalten der DPA nicht so sehr. An Steilstücken drehe ich gegen Absacken die Druckstufe zu.
ICH finde die DPA also super für das BFe.


PS: DPA hat aber nichts mit der DÄMPFUNG zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig schon mal jemand ein B Fe und Soul mit einer vergleichbaren Gabel gefahren? Man liest viel darüber, dass das B Fe deutlich steifer sei und bei härteren und schnelleren Abfahrten richtig aufblüht, bei ebenerdigen verspielteren Trails sich aber nicht so schön fahre wie ein Soul. Vom Einsatzgebiet her läge mir das Soul wohl eher, vom Budget her das B Fe. Daher die Frage. Vielen Dank



Bei deinen Gabelsorgen solltest du bedenken, dass die 26er Geo noch um kürzere Forken entwickelt wurde. Logischerweise fahren sich die 26er auch harmonischer mit 120mm. Aber längere Gabeln vermeiden freilich Überschlagsgefühle bergab. Ich hatte mal eine Revelation DPA und eine Sektor DPC. Beide fand ich kompletten Müll. Die DPC hat sich bei 120 gar nicht mehr bewegt, die DPA ist in jedem Modus komplett weggetaucht. Ob die Entwicklung da weiterging, weiß ich ncht. Für mich sind Absenkungen erledigt und unnötig. 140 ohne Absenkung sind sicher für alle Modelle der goldene Schnitt.
Das Soul fährt sich traumhaft. Es ist federleicht und dennoch tough as old boots. Also kleine Sprünge kein Problem. Eigentlich braucht man die BFe nur, wenn man vom Dach hüppen will oder auf´s Budget achtet. Das Soul dämpft deutlich besser. Ich hatte mich für die BFe entschieden und das Soul verkauft, weil ich die dickeren Rohre des BFe einfach schöner fand. Aber das Soul ist die absolute Trailmaschine. Die 160er Gabeln passen meiner Ansicht nach null in ein HT. Es federt eben hinten nicht mit. Wenn so eine lange Gabel dann mal komplett durch den Federweg geht, dann hebelt es dich hinten praktisch aus. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MaxBas (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch. Es ist echt wunderbar, dass auf Neulinge im MTB-Bereich so eingegenagen wird!
Ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr einen Stahlcrosser und habe dadurch gemerkt wie viel Spaß mir Trails machen. Daher jetzt ein Stahl MTB.
Ich hatte Cy mal gefragt warum sie sich für die X Fusion an den Komplettbikes entschieden hat. Von der X Fusion auf 120mm eingestellt hält er sehr viel am Soul, er sieht sie auf Augenhöhe mit der Pike RC. Kein Vergleich zu Reba RL und Recon Gold für ihn. Die X Fusion könnte ich neu für 380 Euro bekommen.

Da ich noch nie ein Bike mit Federgabel hatte (was ???)  bin ich gestern in ein großes Bikehaus gefahren und habe mal etwas ausprobiert. Was mir aufgefallen ist. SRAM Schaltlogig mit zwei Daumenhebeln liegt mir mehr als Shimano, Droper Posts sind absolut top und und ich hätte gerne einen Gabel oberhalb von Reba RL.




DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das Soul fährt sich traumhaft. Es ist federleicht und dennoch tough as old boots. Also kleine Sprünge kein Problem. (...) Das Soul dämpft deutlich besser. (...) Aber das Soul ist die absolute Trailmaschine..



Ist ein Soul Aufbau mit x7/x9 oder GX Gruppe, X Fusion Sweep und Dropper Post für 1800 Euro zu stemmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (18. Oktober 2015)

Also ich sehe das teilweise ein wenig anders - ich habe eine 160mm Lyrik U-Turn in meinem BFe.
Erstens ist die Absenkug prima, wenn es mal länger steiler wird. Zweitens ist sie vollkommen idiotensicher, weil einfach nichts passieren kann egal welcher Federweg gerade eingestellt ist, und kaputt gehen kann nichts außer der Feder. Ist halt "so umständlich", weil man immer ein paar Umdrehungen dran kurbeln muss...
Im Tourenbetrieb reichen 130-140mm völlig. Wenn es echt rumpelt ist der volle Federweg aber schon nützlich, hat mich schon einige Male gerettet... ich passe die Fahrtechnik halt etwas an, dass ich mehr übers gefederte Vorderrad als übers starre Hinterrad fahre, und noch 1-2 weitere Tricks wie sehr aktives fahren und gute Linienwahl.

Es kommt ein bisschen drauf an, wo und wie extrem du fahren willst; ich habe noch ein 100mm Hardtail mit dem ich auch alle Trails fahre, aber weniger schnell. Das hat auch leichtere/schmälere Reifen, ebenfalls ein wichtigerer Faktor als der nackte Federweg.

Mit dem soul machst du bstimmt nichts falsch, wäre mein Keller nicht schon voll hätte ich mir auch beinahe eins zugelegt, ich war schon fast schwach genug 

Die Gabelfrage ist knifflig, meines Erachtens gibt es erst bei längeren Gabeln eine Dämpfung die den Namen verdient.
Ein Kumpel fährt eine Revelation mit Motion Control, die verdient den Namen Dämpfung fast nicht. Meiner Beobachtung nach hoppelt das Ding ziemlich übel, was absolut an der Kontrolle nagt. Neulich hatte er dann mal probeweise eine Lyrik am Rad, und das sah von außen schon wesentlich ruhiger und verlässlicher aus.
Die RCT3 ist OK - habe ich mir in eine alte Pike geschraubt, der das sehr gut getan hat.
Ansonsten Pike oder Mattoc... oder etwas aus dem Hause X-Fusion mit HLR, wobei ich die bis jetzt nur vom Hörensagen kenne, und noch nicht selbst gefahren bin. Solen allerdings leicht zu traveln sein...


----------



## MaxBas (18. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es kommt ein bisschen drauf an, wo und wie extrem du fahren willst;


Also, ich möchte bei mir in München an den Isartrails Spaß haben, nach Feierabend und am Wochenende. Ich sehe mich nicht wirklich häufig im Gebirge. Vielleicht 1-2 Mal im Jahr. Bikeparks packe ich ja vom Können schon nicht wirklich. Dafür würde ich mir vor Ort ein Bike leihen. Sicher werde ich etwas springen, aber das wird sicher mit dem Soul gehen.
Cotic hat das was mir Spaß machen würde in ihren beiden Soul Videos schon gut getroffen. Hier sind die Trails natürlich nicht ganz so flowig und dazu häufiger auch mal wurzelig oder steinig, aber nur mal um zu sehen was ich meine.











Zum Thema Reifen. Was geht den beim 27.5 Soul hiten so alles Rein? Hans Dampf 2,3, passt der?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2015)

Eine U turn hatte ich nie. Von der hört man in der Tat nur Gutes.

Ein Soul für 1700? Höchstens gebraucht. Siehe bikemarkt. Außerdem: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Manchmal sogar drei oder viermal. Wie in meinem Fall


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2015)

wer mit plus an gewicht leben kann, kommt auch gut mit dem bfe klar.


----------



## MaxBas (18. Oktober 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Eine U turn hatte ich nie. Von der hört man in der Tat nur Gutes.
> 
> Ein Soul für 1700? Höchstens gebraucht. Siehe bikemarkt. Außerdem: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Manchmal sogar drei oder viermal. Wie in meinem Fall



Die Souls rückt ja kaum jemand aus, beosnders in 27.5 nicht 

Was wäre denn mal ein realistisches Budget?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (18. Oktober 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Bei deinen Gabelsorgen solltest du bedenken, dass die 26er Geo noch um kürzere Forken entwickelt wurde. Logischerweise fahren sich die 26er auch harmonischer mit 120mm. Aber längere Gabeln vermeiden freilich Überschlagsgefühle bergab.



Naja 120 mm und Lenker mit schönem Rise (35 oder 40mm) und ein paar Spacer sind auch gut gegen Überscglagsgefühl bergab.


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Die Souls rückt ja kaum jemand aus, beosnders in 27.5 nicht
> 
> Was wäre denn mal ein realistisches Budget?




Das Soul 27,5" gibt es ja erst seit letztem Jahr wo es parallel zum 26" Soul angeboten wurde.
Nachhdem die Nachfrage nach dem 26" in den Keller ging und das 27,5" wegging wie warme Semmel, hat sich Cy, schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen nur noch das 27,5" anzubieten.
Daher wirst Du kaum 27,5" Soul-Rahmen zum Verkauf finden anhand der Anzahl der verkauften Bikes und dem Start des Verkaufs.

Eine versenkbare Sattelsttütze gibt es seit dem Soul III, also seit 2013, erkennbar am tapered Steuerrohr.

Welche Größe,SL hast Du denn?
Nachdem was Du beschrieben hast ist wohl ein Soul mit 120 mm eher so das was zu dem passt was Du fährst.
Im Bikemarkt ist ein Soul in S und M zum Verkauf, eins ist mit Sicherheit ein Soul III und bei dem von @xerto handelt sich es so wie ausschaut um ein Soul II.

Das erste Video ist das 27,5" und das zweite das 26" Soul, nur zur Info ...


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> welche darfs denn sein?  bin schon am rechnen...



dasjenige auf dem du schon draufgesessen bist hat 16'' 

das grau/gelbe mag dann mit diesen laufrädern aufgebaut werden


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2015)

Die mavic dinger sind so ultra hässlich...


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das teilweise ein wenig anders - ich habe eine 160mm Lyrik U-Turn in meinem BFe.
> Erstens ist die Absenkug prima, wenn es mal länger steiler wird. Zweitens ist sie vollkommen idiotensicher, weil einfach nichts passieren kann egal welcher Federweg gerade eingestellt ist, und kaputt gehen kann nichts außer der Feder. Ist halt "so umständlich", weil man immer ein paar Umdrehungen dran kurbeln muss...
> Im Tourenbetrieb reichen 130-140mm völlig. Wenn es echt rumpelt ist der volle Federweg aber schon nützlich, hat mich schon einige Male gerettet... ich passe die Fahrtechnik halt etwas an, dass ich mehr übers gefederte Vorderrad als übers starre Hinterrad fahre, und noch 1-2 weitere Tricks wie sehr aktives fahren und gute Linienwahl.
> 
> ...



Zustimmung!
Ich mag auch keine "kleinen" Gabeln mehr, vor allem nicht im Hardtail. Die Dämpfung ist meistens eher so lala und die Steifigkeit auch. 
Das Hardtail fahre ich auch ziemlich stark über die Front, sprich wenn's hinten zu sehr bockt lehne ich mich einfach auf die Gabel und lass die federn. Dazu muss das Ding halt idealer Weise was können in Sachen Dämpfung und Steifigkeit. 
Ich fahre mein BFe mit 160mm Lyrik mit fixem Federweg (Solo Air) und getunter RC2DH Dämpfung. Bergab hab ich nix dran auszusetzen. Die Geometrieveränderung beim Einfedern gibt es zwar, aber mich stört sie nicht, also nicht mehr als am Fully. Zumindest beim Stolperbiken ist es am Fully ja eh dasselbe: ob ich am Hardtail auf der Gabel hänge und die einfedert, oder ob ich am Fully auf der Gabel hänge und die einfedert bleibt sich im Wesentlichen gleich  Ich hab mir halt die Front so weit runtergebastelt wie's irgendwie ging, mit Steuersatz/Vorbau/Lenker. Bergauf ist es halt kein Kletterkünstler, aber ich glaub das wird das BFe auch mit einer 140er Gabel nicht also ist es wurscht.

Das Soul unterscheidet sich vom BFe doch eh nur um den Rohrsatz? Macht das so einen krassen Unterschied aus, dass man es merkt, wenn man beide identisch aufbauen würde? Oder unterscheidet sich seit der Umstellung auf 27.5'' das BFe vom Soul in der Rahmengeometrie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (18. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> dasjenige auf dem du schon draufgesessen bist hat 16''
> 
> das grau/gelbe mag dann mit diesen laufrädern aufgebaut werden


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2015)

Nur der Rohrsatz??? Mensch, Mensch, Mensch. Dann ist es ja auch Wurst, ob Domain oder Lyrik. Klar merkt man das. Ein halbes Kilo und einmal flexend, einmal bockhart. Die Frage ist nur, was man lieber mag. Schließlich haben uns die Bravos ja immer erzählt, je steifer desto gut. Ich kann natürlich die 650er noch nicht bewerten, aber das Fahrgefühl beim 26er Soul war der Hit. Nur optisch mochte ich das bfe classic eben lieber.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2015)

http://www.reynoldstechnology.biz/projects/637/

bfe soul auf der Rohrmacher Seite


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Das Soul unterscheidet sich vom BFe doch eh nur um den Rohrsatz? Macht das so einen krassen Unterschied aus, dass man es merkt, wenn man beide identisch aufbauen würde? Oder unterscheidet sich seit der Umstellung auf 27.5'' das BFe vom Soul in der Rahmengeometrie?



Ja, die Rohre unterscheiden sich etwas, für die noch größeren Beanpruchngen.
Inzwischen beim 27,5" auf den Millimeter identisch, nur der Lenkwinkel ist beim BFe um ein Grad flacher.


----------



## MaxBas (18. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Welche Größe,SL hast Du denn?


Ich bin 177cm mit ca. 83 SL


Schwimmer schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist ein Soul in S und M zum Verkauf, eins ist mit Sicherheit ein Soul III und bei dem von @xerto handelt sich es so wie ausschaut um ein Soul II.


Ja die habe ich schon geseh. Um ehrlich zu sein gefallen mir beide Aufbauten nicht wirklich. Beide sind ja zudem 26 Zoll.

Wie ich es drehe und wende komme ich wohl auf ca. 2200 Euro für einen Soul Aufbau und ca.  2000 Euro für einen B Fe Aufbau mit X Fusion Sweep und Dropper Post. Darf ich mal in die Runde fragen, was ihr so für eure Aufbauten bezahlt habt?



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ein halbes Kilo und einmal flexend, einmal bockhart. Die Frage ist nur, was man lieber mag. .



Für mich ist das ja auch ein Grund für Stahl. Das bisschen mehr Gefühl und Flex an der richtigen Stelle. Sieht natürlich auch echt cool aus


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ja auch ein Grund für Stahl. Das bisschen mehr Gefühl und Flex an der richtigen Stelle. Sieht natürlich auch echt cool aus


Du kannst dir sicher sein: Am BFe flext praktisch nichts. Das muss man nicht negativ werten (siehe oben), aber wissen sollte man das. Und das sagt hier ein 100 kg Mann. 
Vibrationen nimmt die BFe freilich auch anders auf, als ein Alu-Rahmen. Aber egal, was dein Budget hergibt, kein Cotic Modell wird enttäuschen. Rost ist kein Thema. Die Phosphatierung macht´s. Da gibt es andere Stahlanbieter, da rostet der Zossen nach 2 Jahren schon mal durch. Ich denke zwischen 2000 und 2500 wird meist die Wahrheit liegen.


----------



## Eaven (19. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ja, die Rohre unterscheiden sich etwas, für die noch größeren Beanpruchngen.
> Inzwischen beim 27,5" auf den Millimeter identisch, nur der Lenkwinkel ist beim BFe um ein Grad flacher.


....genau:
- der Lenkwinkel ist beim BFe etwas flacher, das Bfe hat etwas mehr Sloop im Oberrohr
- das Steuerrohr ist konisch beim Soul und durchgehend beim BFe
- der BFe Rahmen ist etwas schwerer
- das BFe hat nur ein Reynolds 853 Unterrohr, keinen 853 Hauptrahmen wie das Soul -->daraus ergibt sich a) ein leichter Gewichtsunterschied b)der Preisunterschied
- unterschiedliche Freigabe bei den Gabeln


----------



## martin111 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich habe auch ein bfe. Mit einer 150mm Sektor Gabel. Einbauhöhe ist 525mm. Möchte aber eine yari 27,5 130mm einbauhöhe 522mm mit 26er Laufrad einbauen. Funktioniert das? Gruß martin


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2015)

Wieso nicht. Sind doch nur 3mm Unterschied in der Höhe. Höchstens mit dem Verlauf der Gabel kann es zu seltsamem Fahrverhalten kommen, aber das dürfte so arg nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin111 (8. Dezember 2015)

Seltsam? Wie meins du das?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. Dezember 2015)

Er meint den Vorlauf (offset) der Gabel. Hier am Beispiel der Pike:


----------



## martin111 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ok, danke


----------



## Lennart (17. Dezember 2015)

Die Pike gibts mit 1.5er Schaft?  Wozu das denn noch?


----------



## pseudosportler (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo BFe Gemeinde,
ich überlege mir ein BFe aufzubauen, mir schwebt ein Aufbau mit einer 160/130 Pike vor, einen Passenden LRS hätte ich eben so wie einige andere Teile, es soll eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut werden wen es passt mit 150mm Absenkung, wüdre das bei einer 1,7m größe mit einer 0,78 Schrittlänge passen.
Der 16" Rahmen sollte wohl passen, gibt es hier jemanden mit ähnlichen Abmasen und ähnlichen Aufbau.
Antrieb und Bremse entscheidet dan das Konto, kann dann ja nach und nach aufgerüstet werden.
Das Bike soll vor allem zum Spielen sein, enge Keren mit umsetzen, Steilstücke mit Stufen usw., aber es dürfte bestimmt auch mal mit in die Vogesen oder Alpen auf einen Urlaub, so wie mal ein Besuch von Flowtrails, Luxenburgerschweiz und Pfälzerwald mitmachen.
Je mehr ich hier lese je mehr fixt mich der Rahmen an, würde bei der Investion doch gerne hier ein paar Meinungen hören.
Ansonsten fahre ich noch ein Speiseeis Epic und Enduro, zudem 2 altes Racehartails als SSP.
Würde mich über Anregungen und Meinungen dazu freuen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2016)

Sehr gute Wahl und passt 

Ich fahre ein 16'' BFe (26'') mit 160mm Lyrik bei 170cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge. 
Einsatz: alles, aber am liebsten Stoplern. Alpen, Vogesen, Kanaren, Pfälzerwald etc. 
Ich liebe mein BFe einfach 

Sattelstütze musst du dir halt ausrechnen ob das hinkommt. Hängt auch vom gewünschten Modell ab, wieviel Platz man durch den Mechanismus und die Überwurfmutter "verliert". Ich fahr genau wegen diesem verlorenen Absenkplatz einfach keine Remotestütze 
Bremse würde ich Magura MT5 empfehlen, das mag das Konto und bedarf auch keiner Aufrüstung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (5. Januar 2016)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Je mehr ich hier lese je mehr fixt mich der Rahmen an


Ich kann dir das BFe ebenfalls nur empfehlen.
Mit ähnlichem Körperbau und ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet bin ich total zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Alles was @scylla schreibt kann ich bestätigen.

Hinsichtlich der absenkbaren Sattelstütze würde ich sagen 150mm Absenkung gehen in Ordnung, jedenfalls würde das bei mir passen, da hat die 125mm noch Luft.
Allerdings bevorzuge ich Modelle, die ich problemlos abauen kann, da - wie @scylla richtig schreibt - für extremes Hampeln eine konventionellle Stütze, die du wirklich komplett versenken kannst, einfach besser ist.

Überleg nicht lang, kauf's dir!


----------



## pseudosportler (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo und vielen  Dank  schon ein mal , hört sich an als hätte ich mir da den richtigen Rahmen  ausgesucht.
Da ich beim  Enduro mit na 125 Absenkung  gut klar komme sollte ne 150 reichen, werde aber wohl erst mal mit na starren Stütze fahren, ab dem Mittelgebirge  geht es mit na starren genauso gut, oben wird eh angehalten und das Plastik angelegt, da hat man auch Zeit den Sattel runter zu machen.
Hier im Pott  geht es ständig raufen und runter , da spielt  seit Variostütze seine Stärken aus, ich habe selbst am Epic  eine verbaut, macht hier  echt mehr Spaß  damit.
Falls es weitere Anmerkungen oder Ratschläge zum Aufbau gibt, gerne .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (13. Januar 2016)

So es ist passiert,  ich habe gerade Bestellt, hoffe es klappt alles, denn laut Carsten war es das letzte 26" BFe, in 16" Rahmengröße .
Es musste aber ein 26" Rahmen sein, zum einen weil ich hier noch ne 26" 160/130 Pike und einen 26" LRS plus diverser Anbauteile rum liegen hatte und weil 26" einfach meine LR Größe für MTB ist, da bin ich stur, unbelehrbar, beratungsresistent oder einfach doof.
Ihr habt mich hier so angefixt ein BFe zu nehmen, hatte da auch so einige andere Rahmen im Auge, das böse O. O.., NS, Dartmore usw. , das es einfach ein Cotic werden musste, wen es beim aufbauen Fragen und Probleme gibt hoffe ich auf eure Fachkompetenz.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## frogmatic (13. Januar 2016)

Eine gute Wahl


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2016)

Alles wird galaktisch gut.
Und solange noch 26er zeug rumliegt baue ich auch kein zwitterformat auf.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## pseudosportler (23. Januar 2016)

So es ist so weit gestern auf dem Weg zur Mittagschicht an der Haustür den DHL Mann fast umgerannt, noch mal Glück gehabt, 1 Minute später und wir hätten uns verpasst.
Ratet mal was er mir gebracht hat, richtig einen Cotic BFe Rahmen, für 26" Laufrädern in 16" Rahmengröße, die Farbe ist Black Grape.
Da es der letzte seiner Art ist muss ich mit der Farbe klarkommen, gefällt mir aber in live schon wesentlich besser als auf den Bildern und wen es  fertig ist, plane überwigend schwarze Teile, mit weißer Schrifft, zu verbauen, dann sieht es bestimmt toll aus.
Falls es irgendwelche Fragen oder Probleme beim Aufbau gibt hoffe ich hier auf euer Fachwissen.
Ich werde versuchen den aufbau hier per Fotos zu dokumentieren, es darf jeder gerne seinen Senf dazu geben und anmekungen geben.
Werde aber wohl erst Ende nächster Woche anfangen können die vorhandenen Teile zu verbauen, dann muss noch einiges bestellt werden, wollte erst einiges aus der Restekiste nehmen, aber glaube der Rahmen hat besseres verdient.

Der Rahmen mit eingepressten Acros Steuersatz hat 2225g gewogen, falls es jemanden Interessiert.


 

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

Kuckst Du hier:

http://www.hopetech.com/products/wheels/enduro/

Wenn sie Dir nicht zu laut ist ...


----------



## pseudosportler (23. Januar 2016)

Ne ist nicht zu laut, habe schon 3 HR-Naben im Einsatz, stehe sogar auf den Sound, ich hätte hier noch einen LRS mit Hope-Naben und 521 Marvic rumliegen, möchte aber mal gerne was breiteres testen, wird was mit 28mm Maulweite, Reifen wird wohl mal ein Conti für vorn Baron 2,4 und hinten TK oder MK in 2,4, mal schauen.
Die Hope Felge hat 23mm das wird zur 21mm Marvic wohl nicht so der Unterschied sein, Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2016)

Black grape ist die geilste farbe die cotic je gemacht hat.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Januar 2016)

...aber nur mit weißen Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (23. Januar 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> ...aber nur mit weißen Teilen.



 nur mit weiß, dann  hab ich  ein hässliches bike .

Ich finde mit schwarzen  Anbauteilen mit weißen Schriftzügen passt das auch ganz gut.






Ist zwar noch nicht  viel dran aber ich finde es passt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Ne ist nicht zu laut, habe schon 3 HR-Naben im Einsatz, stehe sogar auf den Sound, ich hätte hier noch einen LRS mit Hope-Naben und 521 Marvic rumliegen, möchte aber mal gerne was breiteres testen, wird was mit 28mm Maulweite, Reifen wird wohl mal ein Conti für vorn Baron 2,4 und hinten TK oder MK in 2,4, mal schauen.
> Die Hope Felge hat 23mm das wird zur 21mm Marvic wohl nicht so der Unterschied sein, Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Die lauten werden von den Einen geliebt und den Anderen eher als störend empfunden, jeder Jeck iss anders, heißt es in Köln. 
Uih, so gleich 
so in etwa:
http://spank-ind.com/products/rim/stiffy-40al-evo-rim


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Januar 2016)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> nur mit weiß, dann  hab ich  ein hässliches bike .
> 
> Ich finde mit schwarzen  Anbauteilen mit weißen Schriftzügen passt das auch ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Mach Dir da 'mal keine Sorgen.
Solange Du nicht mit irgendwelchen goldfarbenen Teilen oder zig Elox-Tönen kommst ...


----------



## Cherrytec (28. Januar 2016)

Moin
ist das Bfe 27.5 auch in Gloss Grey lieferbar....
gruss Frank


----------



## pseudosportler (28. Januar 2016)

Am schnellsten bekommst du wohl direkt bei Eaven-Cycles ne Antwort, obwohl  die hier auch recht oft und schnell antworten, bist auf jeden Fall auf dem richtigen Weg .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Januar 2016)

_Mal ne Frage in die Runde der BFe Besitzer, habet ihr die Zugführungen aufgebohrt/gefeilt/gedremelt oder die Züge zum teil offen verlegt, da mir bei dem heutigen Wetter nicht nach Biken war habe ich mal mit den Basteln weitergemacht.
Dabei ist mir das mit den Zugführungen aufgefallen, ich würde die Züge gerne geschlossen halten, finde ich bessser.

Ich wollte ja auch erst vieles aus der Restekiste verbauen, finde den Rahmen dafür aber viel zu schade, es sind nur Gabel ( Pike 160/130 ) und Stütze ( KS Lev DX 150 ) nicht ganz neu, aber aus einem Neubike direkt entnommen, zudem ein Selle Italia Gel Flow, bin ich lange auf dem RR gut mit klar gekommen, falls das nicht passt kommt der Selle Italia nt1 dran.

Neuteile
 Vorbau und Lenker ( Ritchey Trail ) hatte ich hier neu liegen, war mal für was anders gedacht, aber nicht verwirklicht, wird erst mal getestet und bei nicht gefallen ausgetauscht.
Der Rest wird dann doch neu gekauft, auch wen es dann etwas dauert bis es fertig wird.
Antrieb wird wohl ein XT 2x10 mit 24/38 vorn und 11-36 hinten, past auch gut vom der Farbe, schwarz mit weißer Schrifft, dachte erst auch an eine XT Bremse auch wegen der I-Spec was schön aufgeräumt aussieht und mir am anderen Bike gut passt, habe jetzt aber viel von Problemen mit der aktuellen XT 8000 gelesen, vieleicht doch ne Magura MT5, die hat dann auch noch reichlich reserven und ist auch schön schwarz.

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage ob mit oder ohne KeFü, denke ich probieres es erst mal nur mit dem Shadow Plus und wen das nicht reicht kommt noch ne Bionicon dar, liegt hier eh noch rum.

Griffe werden wohl Ergon, passen am anderen Bike sehr gut._

_Wer will darf gerne seine Meinung zu den Aufbau posten oder auf meine Fragen antworten._

_MfG pseudosportler_


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Januar 2016)

Bohren, feilen oder sägen würde ich nicht unterlassen, weil Du nicht nur ein Faß aufmachst sondern mindestens zwei.

Punkt 1 ist die Garantie auf den Rahmen erloschen.
Punkt 2 bekommst zu wenn überhaupt das Thema rost/rostschutz nicht mehr in den Griff, auf Du machst diese aufwendige Hochraumversiegelung.

Es gab einmal die Anfrage von Bommelmaster bezüglich Loch bohren für die Sattelstütze am Rocket hier im Forum.

Die Teile, die Du da hast sind doch ziemlich gut, verbau sie doch erstmal, tauschen kannste doch später auch noch.


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Januar 2016)

Für die KS Lev DX brauche ich nicht bohren, feilen, dremeln, es geht "nur" um die Zugführung, klar muss man dann versiegeln wegen Rost.
Ansonsten Danke, für deine Ausführungen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## tsujoshi (30. Januar 2016)

Aufgebohrt habe ich nichts, ich habe die Züge einfach mit Kabelbinder an den geschlossenen Führungen befestigt. Ist nicht die allerschönste Lösung, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich hab die bfe eine Zeit lang einfach gefahren. Den dabei durchgehenden Außenzug hatte ich einfach mit Kabelbinder zusammen mit der Bremsleitung an deren Halter gebunden. Sah ok aus. Mit dem Umwerfer wird es dann schon schwieriger.


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Infos , wäre auch eine Lösung, erst mal müssen alle Teile da sein und dann schau ich mal ob mir das so gefällt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Januar 2016)

ja, die mitgeliefertern Kunstoffhalter sind nicht ganz so zugfest.
Die Schließe des Kabelbinders kann man in den nicht sichtbare Bereich drehen.


----------



## Soulist (30. Januar 2016)

Hoi Pseudo,

Lass die Zugführungen wie sie sind und hol dir gute Züge von Jagwire. Z. B. das hier.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=49289;menu=1000,2,168;mid[224]=1;pgc[3446]=0

Ich fahre das auf dem Soul. Die offenen Abschnitte zwischen den Anschlägen werden mit einer Hülle abgedeckt. Hält den Dreck draußen und die Bedienkräfte gering. Funzt bei mir schon seit Jahren. Und dann kannst du auch sagen "Mutti, Mutti...er hat gar nicht bebohrt!" (Witz für Gruftis)


----------



## loui-w (30. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte auch keine offene Schaltzüge und habe das Problem damit gelöst:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Nokon/PTFE-Liner-fuer-Schaltzug-1-3-mm-p15938/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Endkappen-fuer-Aussenhuelle-gedichtet-p24978/




 



Edit: Die Vorschlag von @Soulist dürfte dann so ähnlich aussehen


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte auch keine offenen Züge weil jeder immer sagt das wäre schlimm an einem Mtb, und weil ich daher schon immer versucht habe überall durchgängige Züge dranzufummeln. Hab's dann aber an einem BFe einfach doch so gemacht wie vorgesehen, also offen. Das einzige was ich dran gemacht habe sind gute gedichtete Endkappen. Und oh Wunder, es macht nix. Keinen Mucks. 
Am anderen BFe hab ich durchgängig verlegt, in der Faul-Variante einfach mit Kabelbindern angefummelt. Es ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass die Schaltung dort besser ginge oder die Züge weniger häufig gewechselt werden müssten. Wenn da mal wieder ein Zugwechsel ansteht werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder ganz klassisch verlegen, weil's aufgeräumter ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (30. Januar 2016)

Das wird wohl die optisch sauberste Lösung sein und auf die paar € kommtes dann auch nicht mehr drauf an, will ja beim meinem Arstaufbau nicht rummurksen .

Danke für die schnelle gute Beratung .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## loui-w (30. Januar 2016)

In diesem Fall dürften offene Züge wirklich kein Problem sein, aber ich hatte mal ein Mtb mit teilweise offenen Zügen unter dem Unterrohr... das war nicht lustig.


----------



## frogmatic (31. Januar 2016)

Soulist schrieb:


> "Mutti, Mutti...er hat gar nicht bebohrt!" (Witz für Gruftis)


Es muss natürlich "Muppi, Muppi" heißen... 

On topic:
Ich habe das Problem mit Jagwire Hülsen mit so einer langen Tülle und Silikonschlauch gelöst. Den findet man als Lego Pneumatik-Schlauch oder so z.B. bei eBay, der passt genau über die langen Tüllen und dann ist das system komplett dicht.

Muss mal Fotos machen, bei Gelegenheit...


----------



## pseudosportler (31. Januar 2016)

Das wäre super nett, danke schon mal im voraus .
Das werde  ich  mir mal genauer  anschauen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## rayc (31. Januar 2016)

Ich behaupte mal ketzerisch das durchgängige Außenhülle nur eine teuflische Massnahme ist um mehr Umsatz zu generieren.
Ich bin da auch schon drauf reingefallen.
Und habe geflucht warum englische Hersteller die Züge offen verlegen.
Engländer sollten doch wissen was Siefwetter ist, regnet es nicht ständig bei den Jungs auf den Inseln?
Aber siehe da, das englische Bike (wenn ich den Namen hier nenne, bekomme ich Bierdosen geschenkt! ) setze ich nur bei Dreckswetter und im Winter ein. Also Schlamm, Schnee und was sonst noch so Spaß macht.
Hmm, ich habe keine Probleme beim Schalten durch schwergängige Züge 

Wenn ich etwas nachdenke, wollen sollen die Züge auch reiben. An Luft?
Ich behaupte offenen verlegte Züge haben weniger Reibung als geschlossen verlegte Züge.
Es sollten dann aber jedes gerade Stück offen sein, außer es liegt im Verschlammungsbereich.

Klar, wenn der Zug unterm Unterrohr und Tretlager verläuft, ist offen verlegt, doof.
Ist mir am erstem MTB passiert, dass dann der Schlamm gefriert und ich nicht mehr schalten konnte.

Das war mein Wort zu Schlamm am Sonntag 
Ray


----------



## pseudosportler (31. Januar 2016)

So schlimm ist das Wetter da auch nicht, zumindest wenn ich meiner Exfrau glauben sollte, die ist eine Engländerin.
Für unseren Schlamm Winter fahre ich mein SSP Hardtail, das BFE hat das nicht verdient so misshandelt zu werden.
Aber Danke für die Ausführung, glaube meine Aversion gegen offene Züge rührt auch noch von offenen Zügen unter dem Tretlager, mit der beschriebenen Folge, nichts geht mehr, außer  drüber pinke.. .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## accutrax (31. Januar 2016)

das thema gabs ja schon öfters..aber es regnet und heute gehts nightriden
andere erfahrung .. 
nach vielen wintern täglichem fahren (44 km) bei jedem wetter und vor allem salz bin *ich *zum schluss gekommen das für solche verhältnisse  zwei massnahmen sinnvoll sind, durchgehende züghüllen und ..
vor dem einbau die züge entfetten und dann mit silikonöl einsprühen !
deshalb habe ich damals an meinem cove stiffee ( heute mein vogesen rad ) die zugaufnahmen aufgebohrt und umgerüstet..

am bfe lass ich es wie es ist, obwohl mir durchgehend wesentlich !! besser gefallen würde, 
das bfe hat aber auch einen anderen einsatzbereich da gabs soweit keine probleme..

gruss accu


----------



## tsujoshi (31. Januar 2016)

Ich bin einfach zu faul Zughüllen zurecht zu schneiden, deshalb durchgehend verlegt. Ganz einfach


----------



## frogmatic (1. Februar 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> (...) obwohl mir durchgehend wesentlich !! besser gefallen würde (...)


Mir auch, z.B. so wie On One es machen


----------



## rayc (1. Februar 2016)

Ich  glaube du bekommst jetzt paar Bierdosen zugeworfen 
O* O* hat auch offen verlegte Züge, ich kenne aber nur das 456.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2016)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich  glaube du bekommst jetzt paar Bierdosen zugeworfen



immer schön fett und unterstrichen ausschreiben, dann sind sie wenigstens voll


----------



## frogmatic (1. Februar 2016)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich  glaube du bekommst jetzt paar Bierdosen zugeworfen





scylla schrieb:


> immer schön fett und unterstrichen ausschreiben, dann sind sie wenigstens voll


Leere Dosen tun doch gar nicht weh, also *müssen* es volle sein    







rayc schrieb:


> O* O* hat auch offen verlegte Züge, ich kenne aber nur das 456.


Meine Stahl-O-Os hatten ganz schnöde angelötete Röhrchen, durch die man die Schalthülle durchfädeln kann.
Simpel und sauber.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2016)

Der kent vom singlespeedshop hat kleine klammern, die in die zugführung geschraubt werden. Das klammerende nimmt danb den durchgehend verlegten zug auf. Hatte ich so an meinem cotic X.

Krieg ich jetzt ein flaschenbier zugeworfen?


----------



## pseudosportler (3. Februar 2016)

Für die Info hättest du es verdient, aber leider habe ich kein Bier, weder Dose noch Flasche im Haus.
Trotzdem Danke für die Info.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## arghlol (3. Februar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Der kent vom singlespeedshop hat kleine klammern, die in die zugführung geschraubt werden. Das klammerende nimmt danb den durchgehend verlegten zug auf. Hatte ich so an meinem cotic X.
> 
> Krieg ich jetzt ein flaschenbier zugeworfen?


Du meinst sowas in der Art, oder?





https://www.zweiradnetz.de/bremse/zuege-huellen-kappen/leitungshalter-discbrake-universal-kaufen


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2016)

Genau die.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## rayc (3. Februar 2016)

Diese sind aber sackschwer, ich habe noch welche der Marke BB irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## voiture balai (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo
mal eine Frage, auf dem Oberrohr meines schwarzen BFe ist so ein silberner, ja was ist es, "Aufkleber" drauf, hat den schon mal jemand entfernt?
Kann man das ganz normal "abziehen"? Steh da etwas auf dem Schlauch weil eine Kante nicht wirklich zu sehen ist.


----------



## /dev/random (19. Februar 2016)

Die Decals auf den Rahmen sind unter Klarlack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voiture balai (19. Februar 2016)

Ok danke, dann bleibt es so wie es ist.


----------



## muwata (20. Februar 2016)

Hab zu meinen Cotic BFe 27.5 Aufbau mal ein kleines Time-Laps gemacht.
Es steht noch auf 26" Rädern und da sollen demnächst noch die Großen rein, aber mit dem Conti Trail King 2.4 ist gar nicht mehr viel Platz an den Kettenstreben, da frage ich mich ob dass dann mal wirklich mit nem 27.5 Laufrad und fetten Schlappen passt. Was fahrt ihr denn für einen Reifen beim 27.5 BFe?


----------



## Eaven (21. Februar 2016)

Sehr geil!


----------



## duckeggundweg (3. März 2016)

Cool gemacht!! 
_
... und wann räumst du die Küche auf??  _


----------



## rayc (3. März 2016)

Küche dauert länger, da ist die Motivation nicht so hoch wie beim BFe aufbauen


----------



## scylla (3. März 2016)

Passt schon. Beim Fahrradfahren sieht man die Küche doch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (16. März 2016)

So hier mal ein Bild von meinen Aufbau, hat etwas länger als gedacht gedauert und Fotos von Aufbau gibt es auch nicht, hatte null Zeit, bin froh es so weit zu sein.
Bis auf kleinigkeiten wird es wohl erst mal so bleiben, hat heute auf der ersten Rund ganz gut gepasst.
Eventuell wird noch etwas an der Lenkzentrale gebastelt, aber erstmal muss es im anspruchsvolleren Terain bewegt werden und das abschließend zu beurteilen.
Hat mit GPS und Flaschenhalterhalter, aber ohne Mudguard ( war mit der MM etwas eng ), laut meiner 08/15 Handwage 12,89kg.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2016)

Schaut gut aus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (17. März 2016)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 473314
> So hier mal ein Bild von meinen Aufbau, hat etwas länger als gedacht gedauert und Fotos von Aufbau gibt es auch nicht, hatte null Zeit, bin froh es so weit zu sein...


......schönes Teil, sind das Hope Naben?


----------



## pseudosportler (17. März 2016)

Yep in purpel genau wie die Nippel, sonst nur schwarz mit weißer Schrift, passt ganz  gut finde ich.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Eaven (17. März 2016)

Ja, passt sehr gut. Einfach durchgängig gut aufgebaut und das Purple-Elox nicht zu übertrieben als Kontrast eingesetzt.


----------



## pseudosportler (17. März 2016)

Einen purple Steuersatz und eventuell eine purple Sattelklemme wären noch gegangen, meiner Meinung nach.
Eine Klemme in schwarz und neu hatte ich aber hier noch liegen und als ich den schwarzen Steuersatz samt Anhängsel 

  bestellt habe, wollte ich eigentlich noch den Keller leer räumen und am Anhängsel verbauen, als ich das gute Stück dann hier hatte war er mir dafür zu schade.

Heute die zweite Runde auf heimischen Trails gemacht, 42km mit 810hm, habe mit Absicht einige steile Anstiege, max 100hm am Stück, eingebaut. Trotz Absenkung auf 130mm steigt das Vorderrad recht schnell wen es steil wird, ich muss dann weit vorne auf den Sattel rutschen. Werde wohl mal den 45mm Vorbau gegen einen längeren tauschen, vorne das 24 gegen ein 22 Kettenblatt tauschen und den Selle Nt1 mit der breiten Nase verbauen.

Ansonsten ist es schon ein geiles Bike 

 .

Bin mal auf den ersten Ausflug ins richtige Gelände gespannt.



MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Asko (30. März 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen ob das "matte bright green" vom BFe ein RAL Farbton ist bzw. kann man irgendwo die Farbe nachkaufen? 
Ich würde gern ein paar kleinere Schrammen ausbessern bei mir. 

Danke


----------



## Eaven (30. März 2016)

Die Taiwanesen haben es nicht so mit RAL. Die Cotic Farben sind aus dem Pantone- Farbspektrum, Grün ist 376C :
https://www.pantone.com/color-finder/376-C
Bei Ebay gibt es Shops die kleine Dosen verkaufen und sonst im Modellbaubedarf versuchen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (8. April 2016)

Wird das 26 Bfe nun weitergebaut


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2016)

Es gibt wohl noch eine nachproduktion in 26.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (9. April 2016)

J





Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Wird das 26 Bfe nun weitergebaut


 Ja, ein paar 26" kommen im Mai. Möchtest du vorbestellen 

Leute, ich bitte um rege Unterstützung 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/09/cotic_bfe275_ns_bikes_eccentric-cromo/


----------



## Tingltanglbob (16. April 2016)

Sagt mal ist bei euren Bfe die linke Sitzstrebe des Hinterbau auch näher am Reifen als die Rechte. Hab das gerade gesehen und gedacht der Rahmen hat was. Hab den Rahmen vermessen. Der Rahmen ist nach der Bindfaden von Ausfallende über Steuerrohr bis Ausfallende dann Faden Abstand zu Sitzrohr Mess Methode gerade. Laufrad ist mittig. Mit einem anderen Laufrad siehts genauso aus....wenn ich zur felge messe ist das Maß an den Kettenstreben gleich, an den Sitzstreben nicht.


----------



## martin111 (17. April 2016)




----------



## martin111 (17. April 2016)

Alles gut, bei mir...


----------



## accutrax (17. April 2016)

bei mir auch, 
abstand rechts und links gleich...

gruss accu


----------



## scylla (17. April 2016)

Bei mir ist auch an beiden BFe der Abstand links und rechts symmetrisch. 

Täuschen mich da meine trüben Augen, oder ist bei dir die linke Sitzstrebe etwas weiter hinten an dem Monostay-Stummelchen angeschweißt als die rechte Strebe? Kommt mir irgendwie auf dem Bild so vor.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (17. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch an beiden BFe der Abstand links und rechts symmetrisch.
> 
> Täuschen mich da meine trüben Augen, oder ist bei dir die linke Sitzstrebe etwas weiter hinten an dem Monostay-Stummelchen angeschweißt als die rechte Strebe? Kommt mir irgendwie auf dem Bild so vor.



Täuscht leider nicht, ist fakt. 
Naja ich werde mal den Eaven Cycles ne Mail schreiben. Im Prinzip ist ja nix kaputt und auch nix verzogen.
Aber doof ist das schon irgenwie.....


----------



## scylla (17. April 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Täuscht leider nicht, ist fakt.
> Naja ich werde mal den Eaven Cycles ne Mail schreiben. Im Prinzip ist ja nix kaputt und auch nix verzogen.
> Aber doof ist das schon irgenwie.....



Kann ich verstehen, ich würde das auch nicht so belassen. Bin mir sicher, dass ihr da eine befriedigende Lösung finden werdet.


----------



## frogmatic (18. April 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist bei euren Bfe die linke Sitzstrebe des Hinterbau auch näher am Reifen als die Rechte. Hab das gerade gesehen und gedacht der Rahmen hat was. Hab den Rahmen vermessen. Der Rahmen ist nach der Bindfaden von Ausfallende über Steuerrohr bis Ausfallende dann Faden Abstand zu Sitzrohr Mess Methode gerade. Laufrad ist mittig. Mit einem anderen Laufrad siehts genauso aus....wenn ich zur felge messe ist das Maß an den Kettenstreben gleich, an den Sitzstreben nicht.


Das sieht den Bildern nach irgendwie schepp aus... 
Hast du mal die Bremsscheibe entfernt und das Laufrad vekehrt herum eingebaut, ob der Abstand gleich ungleich bleibt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (18. April 2016)

Hallo Leute. Ich bin schon mit @Eaven Cycles in Kontakt und mir wird schon weitergeholfen.
Danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## Thommul (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
was ist die maximale Scheibenbremsengröße hinten?


----------



## muwata (2. Juli 2016)

180 mm sind angegeben, es gibt wohl Leute die 200 mm rein fummeln aber das ist mehr als eng.


----------



## Eaven (2. Juli 2016)

Genau, offiziell 180mm


----------



## Thommul (3. Juli 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Hätte ich mich mal vorher informiert 
Also mit 200 mm war es ganz schön eng.

So weit bin ich gekommen


----------



## Tingltanglbob (25. September 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-140mm-service-neu-schaft-neu-nicht-abgelangt

Falls wer für sein Bfe eine Pike mit 140 mm 26 und neuem Service braucht so soll er sich melden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines (gebrauchten) bfe Rahmens, welches ich nun nach und nach Low Budget aufbauen möchte. Nun gleich mal die erste Frage an euch, gibt es passende Winkelsteuersätze um dem bfe einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel zu verpassen. Im Idealfall mit einer tapered Gabel. 
PS. Hat jemand einen link zu den Geodaten des alten 26" bfe's?
Cheers


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

Meine Erfahrung: erst testen, dann Winkelsteuersatz einbauen 

Ansonsten: Works Components


----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich hast du ja recht, dann kauf ich aber evtl. doppelt. 
Works kenne ich, mir ging es eher darum welcher es da sein muss.  Bzw.  welchen Standard ich für das bfe benötige.


----------



## Eaven (26. Oktober 2016)

Welchen Innendurchmesser hat das Steuerrohr bei deinem Rahmen.....schon 44mm?


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich besitze ein BFe der 1. Stunde, und habe kein Verlangen nach flacherem Lenkwinkel, mache ich was falsch?


----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Welchen Innendurchmesser hat das Steuerrohr bei deinem Rahmen.....schon 44mm?


Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin checke ich das mal, jedoch sind noch die alten Steuersatzschalen montiert. Kann ich irgendwie das Baujahr des Rahmens ablesen?

@frogmatic
Vielleicht würdest du aber, einmal probiert nicht mehr zurück wollen. 

Ne im ernst, vielleicht sollte ich es ja tatsächlich erst ausprobieren. Und Probegefahren bin ich ja auch den serienmäßigen Winkel. Aber bisher haben mir "flache" Lenkwinkel immer getaugt.


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde auch bei den Cotic Rädern die Geometrie als Gesamtpaket so ausgewogen, dass man es eigentlich fast nur verschlimmbessern könnte 



DAKAY schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du ja recht, dann kauf ich aber evtl. doppelt.
> Works kenne ich, mir ging es eher darum welcher es da sein muss.  Bzw.  welchen Standard ich für das bfe benötige.



Falls du ein "neueres" mit dem 44mm Steuerrohr hast, dann diesen für 1°
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec44--ec44---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-740-p.asp
oder für 1,5°
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-ec44--ec44---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-1144-p.asp
oder für 2°
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44--ec44---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-1136-p.asp

Falls du wie der @frogmatic ein "altes" mit dem 34mm Steuerrohr hast, brauchst du mit einer Tapered Gabel eh gar nicht erst anfangen, mit oder ohne Winkelsteuersatz.

Btw: wenn da noch ein Steuersatz drin steckt, was spricht denn dann dagegen, wirklich erst mal zu testen, und dann erst zu entscheiden, ob du auch nach dem Test noch das Bedürfnis nach einem Winkelsteuersatz hast? Musst doch nur den alten Steuersatz erst mal eingebaut lassen und eine Gabel rein stecken. Oder ist der kaputt?


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin checke ich das mal, jedoch sind noch die alten Steuersatzschalen montiert. Kann ich irgendwie das Baujahr des Rahmens ablesen?



ist eigentlich einfach optisch zu erkennen, da das 44mm Steuerrohr schon deutlich dicker wirkt als das 34mm Steuerrohr.

Classic BFe mit 34mm Steuerrohr





neues BFe mit 44mm Steuerrohr





(Bilder dreist von der Cotic Homepage geklaut)


----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

Wow, während ich meinen Beitrag editiere schon wieder zwei neue
Danke schonmal für eure prompte Hilfe.


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

und hier noch der Link zur Geotabelle des alten 26er BFe (das mit 44er Steuerrohr)
http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/classic_BFe26#sizing

und vom ganz alten Classic BFe (das mit 34er Steuerrohr)
https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/classic_BFe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

@scylla sind leider nur noch die Schalen dabei ohne Lager


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich besitze ein BFe der 1. Stunde, und habe kein Verlangen nach flacherem Lenkwinkel, mache ich was falsch?


Ich hätte mir das aktuelle BFe26 nicht gekauft, wenn es noch die alte Geo (speziell den Lenkwinkel) hätte.
@scylla hat den neuen Rahmen vermutlich auch nicht wegen der Farbe.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> und hier noch der Link zur Geotabelle (...) vom ganz alten Classic BFe (das mit 34er Steuerrohr)
> https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/classic_BFe





HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das aktuelle BFe26 nicht gekauft, wenn es noch die alte Geo (speziell den Lenkwinkel) hätte.


Wobei die Geotabellen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, da nicht ganz gleich aufgebaut...


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das aktuelle BFe26 nicht gekauft, wenn es noch die alte Geo (speziell den Lenkwinkel) hätte.
> @scylla hat den neuen Rahmen vermutlich auch nicht wegen der Farbe.



sowieso, die passt so gut zu meinem Nagellack 

Ich weiß halt nicht, ob der Lenkwinkel vom neuen ans alte verpflanzt dasselbe Ergebnis bringen würde. Das unterscheidet sich ja noch in ein paar anderen unwichtigen Details (insb. Tretlager+Reach). Für mich ist die Geometrie immer ein Paket aus allem. Und da ergibt sowohl der alte als auch der neue Rahmen ein stimmiges Gesamtbild. Halt jeweils ein anderes.

Man kann da sicher lange philosophieren ohne zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, man müsste es einfach ausprobieren.
Ich hab halt einmal den Fehler gemacht, ungetestet einen Winkelsteuersatz zu montieren. Hat eigentlich nur die Geo versaut, ohne wär besser gewesen. Der Lenkwinkel hat einfach nicht zum Rest gepasst. Wusste ich aber erst im Nachhinein. Daher rate ich einfach zur Vorsicht. Will aber nicht heißen, dass man es pauschal lassen sollte. Hat eh jeder einen anderen Geschmack.



frogmatic schrieb:


> Wobei die Geotabellen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, da nicht ganz gleich aufgebaut...



Also da beißt die Maus jetzt keinen Faden ab. Das neue hat einfach einen viiiiel flacheren Lenkwinkel. Ca 2° uneingefedert. Gleich aufgebaut versteht sich. Wenn du's nicht glaubst, guck's dir bei uns im Keller an oder miss es nach 
Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab ...


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Das neue hat einfach einen viiiiel flacheren Lenkwinkel. Ca 2° uneingefedert. Gleich aufgebaut versteht sich. Wenn du's nicht glaubst, guck's dir bei uns im Keller an oder miss es nach


Dir glaube ich das mal 

Und vielleicht komme ich ja wirklich mal mit in deinen Keller, lachen oder so 
Oder auf den Trail, zur Not...


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

In meinem Keller wird nicht gelacht, da herrscht Zucht und Ordnung


----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2016)

Ist schon für tapered Gabeln. Also EC44 










y

Jetzt nochmal die Frage kann ich irgendwie aus der Rahmennr. Auf das Baujahr schließen?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. Oktober 2016)

Der Lenkwinkel und der Reach sowie Tretlagerhöhe sind der Grund warum ich das alte Bfe mit nur 120 - 130 mm Federweg fahre. Das neue geht mit ner langrn Gabel sicher besser.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> In meinem Keller wird nicht gelacht, da herrscht *Zucht *und Ordnung


Jawohl, strenge Zuchtmeisterin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (27. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Jawohl, strenge Zuchtmeisterin


...... da frage ich mal besser nicht nach Bildern aus dem Keller :-(


----------



## DAKAY (27. Oktober 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...... da frage ich mal besser nicht nach Bildern aus dem Keller :-(


Hm, 1. Kellerbild als Foto des Tages?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. Oktober 2016)

Kennt ihr den Keller aus Pulp Fiction?


----------



## DAKAY (28. Oktober 2016)

Und @scylla ist der Gimp?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2016)

Dachte scylla wäre der grinch...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (28. Oktober 2016)

Passend zum Wochenende seit ihr ja richtig gut drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2016)

Weder, noch. 
Aber meine Hundchen haben Hunger, wen soll ich zuerst fressen?


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2016)

Gemeldet wegen nippelalarm ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## ploerre (12. Januar 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab mal meinem 2014er 26" Bfe ein Update verpasst. Pizzascheiben-XT, MT4, absenkbare Pike, neues Cockpit, Laufräder Hope/Subrosa.
Funfact: eine 160mm 650b Pike baut exakt so hoch, wie die alte 150er MZ Z1Light.

Mit dem niedrigen Cockpit, der 400mm Stütze rausgezogen und Pike auf 130mm abgesenkt ist es ideal für Strecke machen. Noch vielseitiger kann ichs mir grad nicht mehr vorstellen.

Mit der Kassette hadere ich noch, wenn die runter ist, dann evtl. Sunrace.
nach dem Winter kommen noch Ikon/Ardent Race Tubeless Schlappen dran.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2017)

Schönes Rad, das witzige Detail mit den unterschiedlichen Felgenfarben mag ich! 
Es gibt sie also wirklich... Bifis, die mit nach hinten gekröpften Sattelstützen gefahren werden. Bisher habe ich das immer für ein Gerücht gehalten 



ploerre schrieb:


> Mit der Kassette hadere ich noch, wenn die runter ist, dann evtl. Sunrace.



Ich hab mich nach etwas Rumspielen mit dem Ritzelrechner direkt für Sunrace entschieden. Bereue ich nicht. Schaltperformance ist unauffällig, und die Gangsprünge fühlen sich über die ganze Bandbreite recht homogen und angenehm an.


----------



## Thommul (12. Januar 2017)

Schönes Bifi. 
Was für Griffe sind das?


----------



## ploerre (12. Januar 2017)

Dartmoor Shamann zum billo Preis, halten ewig. (hab ich mittlerweile an allen Bikes)


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Es gibt sie also wirklich... Bifis, die mit nach hinten gekröpften Sattelstützen gefahren werden. Bisher habe ich das immer für ein Gerücht gehalten



Wart mal, bis meins da ist ;-)


----------



## Tingltanglbob (7. Januar 2018)

Wie siehts den aus mit einer neuen Lieferung BFE 26 Zoll in diesem Jahr?

(Gewagte Frage 2018 und nachdem 26 tot ist)


----------



## DAKAY (7. Januar 2018)

Wie sich so ein Gen5 wohl mit 26" fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2018)

Auf der Cotic Homepage steht "Back in Spring 2018"



DAKAY schrieb:


> Wie sich so ein Gen5 wohl mit 26" fährt



@Richi86 fährt das so


----------



## DAKAY (7. Januar 2018)

Werde das evtl. auch erstmal so anpeilen, und erst später die grösseren Räder updaten.


----------



## Richi86 (7. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Werde das evtl. auch erstmal so anpeilen, und erst später die grösseren Räder updaten.


Was soll ich sagen... es fährt halt. Ich glaub ja  immer noch nicht das 1" die Welt verändern ;D

Naja das Tretlager ist schon ziemlich tief, wenn man es aber mal verinnerlicht hat geht das auch.
ABER die Reifenfreiheit, vorallem bei dem momentanen Wetter, ist schon irgendwie ein Vorteil


----------



## DAKAY (7. Januar 2018)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... es fährt halt. Ich glaub ja  immer noch nicht das 1" die Welt verändern ;D
> 
> Naja das Tretlager ist schon ziemlich tief, wenn man es aber mal verinnerlicht hat geht das auch.
> ABER die Reifenfreiheit, vorallem bei dem momentanen Wetter, ist schon irgendwie ein Vorteil




Dann sollte ja alles vom "alten" bfe ans gen5 passen?
Passende Adapter für die Pro2 sollte ich auch noch haben.


----------



## tobi_voe (16. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Cotic BFe 27,5 (2016) gekauft – Steckachse 142x12. https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe275#sizing

Ich habe noch ein paar alte Ersatzteile rumliegen und wollte ein Laufrad 29 Zoll einbauen. Das Laufrad passt einwandfrei in den 27,5 Rahmen, habe es bei einem Freund getestet. Allerdings ist der Ikon 2,20 zu breit und reibt an der Kettenstrebe vorne.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Laufrad 29 Zoll und passenden Reifen für den Rahmen??

Das Fahrrad soll überwiegend auf Forstwegen und flowigen Trails gefahren werden. Dient als Zweitrad neben meinem Solaris Max


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2020)

TobiTheRookie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Cotic BFe 27,5 (2016) gekauft – Steckachse 142x12. https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe275#sizing
> ...


specialized fast trak oder renegade gibt es in 29x2.1. der ikon ist schon recht voluminös.
auch der continantal race king in 2.2 oder2.0 könnte passen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (16. September 2020)

Gravelbike Reifen montieren würde ich vorschlagen









						Der beste Gravel-Reifen – 12 Modelle im Vergleichstest
					

Der große Gravel-Reifen-Test – Auf der Suche nach dem besten Allrounder vergleichen wir die 12 spannendsten Modelle!




					granfondo-cycling.com


----------



## spurty (11. April 2021)

Falls noch jemand einen neuen Untersatz sucht. 






						Enduro Hardtail kaufen (59 Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht) | Bikemarkt
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 59 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------

